# ¿Lagarme de Nueva York o quedarme más tiempo? Aconsejadme



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Ahí va mi ladrillaco:

Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.

Por otro lado, mi bella mujer (que es lo único que tenía aquí), me ha dado la patada hace dos semanas porque dice que ya "no me quiere" y que la relación es "monótona" (lo mismo hay liana).

Mi mujer es americana. Me vine a Nueva York siguiendo su pequeño y jugoso chochito desde Madrid (la conocí allí mientras ella pasaba un año en Madrid estudiando Español) y nos casamos.

Mi mujer era la persona con la que siempre estaba: Siempre íbamos juntos a restaurantes, cines, teatros etc. Y estaba completamente enamorado de ella (hasta los putos huesos). De hecho hasta hace tres meses estábamos planeando tener un hijo (ella es mucho más joven que yo).

Ahora me encuentro solo, sin amigos, sin pareja, con 50 tacos y muy deprimido.

Por otro lado, tengo un curro de puta madre: Trabajo de director de informática en una escuela de artes bastante conocida. Mi curro es muy tranquilo (cero estrés), yo soy el jefe de mi departamento, nadie se mete en mi terreno y tengo un curro que me permite ahorrar entre 1000 y 1500 dólares al mes. Realmente curro enserio de tres a cuatro horas al día. Y prácticamente ya estoy allí solo para llevar el mantenimiento del sistema, las webs y algún que otro proyecto nuevo.

En España tengo a mis amigos, a mi familia y una casita de campo con terreno en un pueblo de cagacorrales en Ávila. Todavía mantengo en Madrid una pequeña empresa de informática que llevo en remoto y que me da algo de dinero, y que además, podría hacer crecer si me vuelvo.

Además, un amigo me ha ofrecido un curro en remoto en el departamento de informática de Amazon España (es directivo de Amazon AWS). Pero no me fio. Porque la gente dice cosas que luego no puede cumplir.

También he pensado en comprarme un coche de segunda mano, para moverme por la zona y sacarme el título de electricista para tener algo más (he visto que por la zona hay una escasez brutal de los mismos) o si todo me sale mal: Hacerme paguitero.

También tengo unos 50K en el banco.

Resumiendo: Tengo posibilidades en España, pero nada seguro de verdad, y si me vuelvo a España sé que jamás volveré a ver a mi mujer (si es que quiere volver algún día conmigo) y ESO ME PARTE EL PUTO CORAZÓN y sé que voy a estar día y noche pensando en ella. Encima sé que no voy a soportar vivir día y noche en un pueblo de doce habitantes (la casa la compré para las vacaciones, no para vivir allí siempre) tal y como me encuentro ahora mismo. Además, tengo un curro de puta madra que sé que no voy a encontrar en España ni por asomo.

*Apelo a la sabiduría burbujil.*


----------



## xicobueno (24 Nov 2022)

Quédate ahí joder. Aquí solo vas a ver españordas que te van a hacer sufrir. Ya quisiera yo poder vivir en USA.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Nov 2022)

No vuelvas. España ya no existe. Estas bien ahí, saldrás más fácil adelante ahí que aquí.
No sé cómo mantienes la empresa y la casa de aquí, vendelo todo y disfruta de la vida, será por mujeres...


----------



## Oshoita (24 Nov 2022)

Quédate el tiempo que puedas allá. Si no estás a gusto en la urbe buscate un sitio silencioso o algo más alejado del bullicio, pero aguanta todo lo que puedas. La soledad que puedas tener es momentánea, ya encontrarás a alguien. Sal y apuntate al gym, ve a tomar algo, métete en algun grupo y conoce gente. Volverás algun día y estarás cerca de los tuyos, pero trata de alargarlo lo máximo posible. España es un infierno.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

Estás en una edad de tránsito. Desde la madurez a la vejez. No te urge ahora mismo porque todavía eres "joven" pero tendrías que ir pensando ya en volver a España en las mejores condiciones posibles dado que no tienes familia ni la vas a tener en EEUU.

Como digo no te corre prisa, pero yo que tú ya iría haciendo planes. Además creo que eres el mismo que hace tiempo se vino a España de vacaciones porque estaba hasta los huevos de Nueva York. Así que está claro.

Búscate un buen curro en España y regresa. Los EEUU solo sirven para ganar dinero y follarse a tías facilonas que no sirven para nada más.

Otra cosa es que tuvieses familia o hijos. Pero como no es el caso, que les den por culo a los gringos.


----------



## loquesubebaja (24 Nov 2022)

Insensato. No vengas. Monetiza, ahorra, Y de viejo aquí o no según este el patio.

Y recuerda, lerdo…quién folla pagando…


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

Oshoita dijo:


> Quédate el tiempo que puedas allá. Si no estás a gusto en la urbe buscate un sitio silencioso o algo más alejado del bullicio, pero aguanta todo lo que puedas. La soledad que puedas tener es momentánea, ya encontrarás a alguien. Sal y apuntate al gym, ve a tomar algo metete en algun grupo y conoce gente. Volverás algun día y estarás cerca de los tuyos, pero trata de alargarlo lo máximo posible. España es un infierno.



Conocerá a alguna americana o aspirante a serlo. Las únicas tipas de todo el orbe aún más insoportables que las españolas son las yanquis.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (24 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos es una mierda de pais deprimente . Tiene una energia negativa enorme y es que es lo peor del capitalismo , la gente alli solo quiere hacer y vive por el dinero , le sumas a eso los precios desorbitados , la comida que es una autentica basura , yo me iba a corriendo a España sin dudarlo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Nov 2022)

En España ahora mismo un terrorista de la talla de Otegui da lecciones. Malos tiempos para regresar a este pútrido país.


----------



## Tiresias (24 Nov 2022)

¿Y no puedes traladarte a Florida o algún sitio menos depre de los Estados Unidos y así mantienes la puerta abierta a lo de tu mujer?

Es que cambiar Nueva York por un pueblo perdido en medio de la nada...

Cuando viniste en verano ese pueblo te pareció maravilloso, pero siempre hay que recordar la ley del turista que dice que un sitio es menos vivible cuanto más te gusta al visitarlo... el mejor ejemplo es Venecia.


----------



## max power (24 Nov 2022)

Tengo un amigo viviendo en Mississippi. Español. Dice que lo bueno de un estado pobre es que la vivienda es mas barata y puede vivir holgadamente. Le han ofrecido trabajo en Hawaii y lo rechazo por ese motivo.

Quizas sea una idea. Mudarse al sur de EEUU a llevar una vida tranquila. Trabajo no te va a faltar.

España ni por asomo. No tiene futuro. Esta muerta.

En lo personal piensa que tus amigos tambien envejecen y tambien buscaran su sitio. No tiene porque ser verca tuyo. Nones garantía de nada volver.


----------



## maxkuiper (24 Nov 2022)

Xoxito pequeño te dio la patada. Regresa a tu pueblo.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)

Cómo va el sistema sanitario?, a partir de tu edad se empieza a ir mas a los médicos.
Yo de ti en 3-4 años me vendría a mi país, aunque lo gobierne la gentuza que nos gobierna.


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Además, un amigo me ha ofrecido un curro en remoto en el departamento de informática de Amazon España (es directivo de Amazon AWS). Pero no me fio. Porque la gente dice cosas que luego no puede cumplir.



Conozo a alguno que ha salido tarifando de Amazon, y eso que le pagaban bien. Por lo que leo por ahí no debe de ser el único.


----------



## PEPEYE (24 Nov 2022)

Es dificil opinar lo unico que te puedo decir es que AWS ya ha empezado a andar
Por ultimo , quizas para liarla mas y lo siento, esta el tema de la posible jubilacion en el futuro
Lo de tu futura reconciliacion siempre sera una incognita


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> y si me vuelvo a España sé que jamás volveré a ver a mi mujer (si es que quiere volver algún día conmigo) y ESO ME PARTE EL PUTO CORAZÓN y sé que voy a estar día y noche pensando en ella



Esto no debería de ser factor. Nunca volverá, y si vuelve será una mierda. Asúmelo, jódete, llora y reponte. No hay más.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Me pareces bastante pobre para vivir en New York.
Perdón por la sinceridad.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Nov 2022)

Por qué no te follas chortinas premium durante 5 años y luego vuelves a jubilarte a Benidorm


----------



## HARLEY66 (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Nadie aprende a andar en zapato ajeno. La decisión la tienes que tomar tú.


----------



## alas97 (24 Nov 2022)

otro que ha descubierto el agua fría y lo digo sin acritud.

cuando tienes un buitre al lado y no se va ni con ácido de batería, es porque te va a parasitar de lo lindo.

Tenía un conocido al que mande atpc, por pagafanta premium.

pues se echó una pancha amerikana de nueva cepa de mujer.

le ha gastado tos los ahorros de su vidac. Porque ay misterio del universo su familia pasa jambre en el terruño y eso no puede pasar. entre coles y lechugas ella tiene que viajar a republika dominicana de donde era su ex porque tiene un compromiso con otra familia <RABO>

Y ENTRE viajes y ayudas el tío con cinco trabajos, ya le dije que comprara un mono y un organillo de esos de manivela (no sabe tocar ningún instrumento ) para que se ponga a la salida del metro con un bombin para que recoja algunas monedillas entre las colillas durante sus horas de descanso. El *Trihexifenidilo *hace maravillas en horas bajas.

Hay que ser como un pariente que tengo, se folla a las gringas originales de clase baja luego se declara en bancarrota para que no le puedan embargar los zapatos.

Sigue insistiendo, los momentos malos los tiene cualquiera. hay peña que le va bien luego del tercer matrimonio.

Por si acaso prende una vela.

Sino puedes tener amigos, empieza a jugar al call of duty, no importa si eres manco. hay gente como tu igual que lo único que busca es compañerismo.

Counter Strike también funciona.

Mis amigos nos reunimos una vez al año y viene de diferentes partes de eeuu hacia las vegas, luego de la borrachera nos vamos a pegar unos tiros al desierto. la última vez no salió bien, un loco nos siguió y empezó a tirar también. pero a nosotros.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Me pareces bastante pobre para vivir en New York.
> Perdón por la sinceridad.



Mi mujer gastaba hasta decir basta. Podría haber ahorrado mucho más. No obstante, la casa del pueblo me la compré con parte de mis ahorros de aquí.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Por qué no te follas chortinas premium durante 5 años y luego vuelves a jubilarte a Benidorm



No es tan fácil: Hay un par de tías del curro que me han propuesto tema (charos fundamentalmente), pero con 50 tacos en Nueva York no pillas con chortinas a no ser que conduzcas un Bentley y tengas casa en los Hamptons.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Esto no debería de ser factor. Nunca volverá, y si vuelve será una mierda. Asúmelo, jódete, llora y reponte. No hay más.



Lo sé, lo sé: Cuando una tía te deja no suele volver nunca, pero es que es el puto veneno que tengo en el corazón me ha dejado hecho mierda.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

xicobueno dijo:


> Quédate ahí joder. Aquí solo vas a ver españordas que te van a hacer sufrir. Ya quisiera yo poder vivir en USA.



Ya, pero la familia y los amigos me atraen.


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé: Cuando una tía te deja no suele volver nunca, pero es que es el puto veneno que tengo en el corazón me ha dejado hecho mierda.



Muchos hemos pasado por ahí. El tiempo lo cura.


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Nov 2022)

Vivir en la sede de Lucifer en la tierra no debe ser plato de buen gusto.

Pero España si eres un paria es ya directamente el infierno.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Cómo va el sistema sanitario?, a partir de tu edad se empieza a ir mas a los médicos.
> Yo de ti en 3-4 años me vendría a mi país, aunque lo gobierne la gentuza que nos gobierna.



Pues eso es otra de las putadas que me ha pasado: Mi mujer estaba estudiando un doctorado en literatura y ya lo ha terminado. La universidad le estaba dando un seguro médico familiar que le cubría todo, pero nos hemos quedado sin el mismo. 

Mi mujer ha encontrado un curro hace un par de meses (imagino que habrá conocido a algún tío allí) y tiene un seguro médico de puta madre, pero yo ahora estoy buscándome uno: El básico son 500 pavos. Lo puedo pagar (y seguiría ahorrando bastante), pero si tiene algo chungo solo te cubre el 65% de los gastos, y eso en este país significa pagar 200K por, por ejemplo una cirugía de corazón.

Es uno de los principales motivos por los cuales me jode este país.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Nov 2022)

Aquí no vuelvas


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Si, si no es mi primera ruptura. Pero joder, es que la hija de puta estaba tan buena que nunca me creí que fuera mi mujer, encima era simpaticona, lista, de familia rica: Es como si todos los días comieras en el Palace y de pronto te sientan en la mesa del Kebab de tu barrio.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues eso es otra de las putadas que me ha pasado: Mi mujer estaba estudiando un doctorado en literatura y ya lo ha terminado. La universidad le estaba dando un seguro médico familiar que le cubría todo, pero nos hemos quedado sin el mismo.
> 
> Mi mujer ha encontrado un curro hace un par de meses (imagino que habrá conocido a algún tío allí) y tiene un seguro médico de puta madre, pero yo ahora estoy buscándome uno: El básico son 500 pavos. Lo puedo pagar (y seguiría ahorrando bastante), pero si tiene algo chungo solo te cubre el 65% de los gastos, y eso en este país significa pagar 200K por, por ejemplo una cirugía de corazón.
> 
> Es uno de los principales motivos por los cuales me jode este país.



500 al año?


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y no puedes traladarte a Florida o algún sitio menos depre de los Estados Unidos y así mantienes la puerta abierta a lo de tu mujer?
> 
> Es que cambiar Nueva York por un pueblo perdido en medio de la nada...
> 
> Cuando viniste en verano ese pueblo te pareció maravilloso, pero siempre hay que recordar la ley del turista que dice que un sitio es menos vivible cuanto más te gusta al visitarlo... el mejor ejemplo es Venecia.



El pueblo me sigue pareciendo cojonudo. Y con un coche podría acercarme a Ávila (está a 15 minutos) o a Madrid (hora y media). Pero pienso en meterme a vivir yo solo allí y con la tristeza que tengo ahora y me dan escalofríos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> 500 al año?



No, ojalá. Al mes.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Estás en una edad de tránsito. Desde la madurez a la vejez. No te urge ahora mismo porque todavía eres "joven" pero tendrías que ir pensando ya en volver a España en las mejores condiciones posibles dado que no tienes familia ni la vas a tener en EEUU.
> 
> Como digo no te corre prisa, pero yo que tú ya iría haciendo planes. Además creo que eres el mismo que hace tiempo se vino a España de vacaciones porque estaba hasta los huevos de Nueva York. Así que está claro.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que pienso a veces: En este país no voy a tener familia ni red social jamás: Ya tengo 50 años y no voy a rehacer mi vida como cuando tenía 20 años. No quiero volverme a España yo solo, dentro de diez años cuando mis amigos ya no se acuerden de nuestra amistad y cuando mis padres hayan fallecido.

No quiero ser como el "señor Juanjo": Un tío de 80 años del pueblo que vive solo, no tiene familia y tiene una gatera en el salón de su casa donde da de comer a 30 putos gatos del pueblo.


----------



## mudj (24 Nov 2022)

A ver, es todo muy reciente. Yo esperaría como poco un año y bueno, decides entonces....

Tu mujer si te ha, dejado pues.... Es lo que hay.

En España dices tener familia, amigos... Es algo muy importante, pero ojo, que a veces puedes volver, estar todos ocupados, tener otras relaciones donde tu no encajes.... Y si vuelves solo por eso,..... Aquí el mayor problema, son los padres quizás, que no lo sé, xq hay muchos tipos de familias y personas. Yo justamente regrese para ocuparme de mi madre y aun lloro el tiempo que no pude pasar con ella al estar emigrado... Pero eso soy yo, xq voy a entierros donde no voy a, decir que están contentos los hijos, pero si aliviados y sin mucho dolor... En todo caso, lo más probable es que a la vejez estarás solo, bien xq la familia ha muerto, bien los amigos.. Y de mayor, a saber como estarás de humor para salir etc. Ah los gatos, perros, pájaros son una excelente compañia

En NY tienes una cosa buena y es el trabajo.... Bueno.... Porque, si vuelves y el trabajo aquí fuese una m... Imagínate ya la catástrofe total.

Lo dicho, yo como poco un año de tiempo, decidir... Y quien sabe, igual puedes conseguir un nuevo amor (hoy en día parecen yogures, tienen caducidad), amistades o incluso un nuevo empleo o parecido en algún otro lugar de USA, que con lo inmenso que es, el país..... Quizás Florida...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, ojalá. Al mes.



JODER

Cuanto es el sueldo medio al mes NETO por ejemplo en un trabajo como el tuyo


----------



## max power (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues eso es otra de las putadas que me ha pasado: Mi mujer estaba estudiando un doctorado en literatura y ya lo ha terminado. La universidad le estaba dando un seguro médico familiar que le cubría todo, pero nos hemos quedado sin el mismo.
> 
> Mi mujer ha encontrado un curro hace un par de meses (imagino que habrá conocido a algún tío allí) y tiene un seguro médico de puta madre, pero yo ahora estoy buscándome uno: El básico son 500 pavos. Lo puedo pagar (y seguiría ahorrando bastante), pero si tiene algo chungo solo te cubre el 65% de los gastos, y eso en este país significa pagar 200K por, por ejemplo una cirugía de corazón.
> 
> Es uno de los principales motivos por los cuales me jode este país.



Si tuvieses algo chungo, cosa que no queremos, vente a España. Pero hasta entonces....para que?


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Pues así ha sido: No hubo ninguna discusión ni movida: Hace dos semanas cenamos juntos, nos volvimos a casa, empecé a hacerle carantoñas para echar el polvete semanal (me ponía a cien con solo mirarme)y me lo soltó: Ya no te quiero, no siento nada, esta relación es muy aburrida, somos diferentes. Adiós.

Además ha coincidido en que ella estos años estaba haciendo el doctorado y yo era el que mantenía la economía familiar. Hace un par de meses acabó el doctorado, encontró curro empezó a ganar pasta, y ha sido cuando me ha dado la patada.

En su defensa solo diré que su familia es de mucho dinero y no pagabamos un pavo por el piso de Manhattan, ya que el mismo era de sus padres.

Yo me miro al espejo y a pesar de que tengo diez años más que ella y me sobra algún kilo de más, no estoy mal: Todavía tengo una buena mata de pelo, controlo más o menos mi dieta, no tengo barriga, me gusta vestir bien. Incluso en el curro hay un par de charos y una tía de 26 tacos (feilla) que me tiran los tejos. Soy un tío culto, educado, tengo un buen curro, soy simpático, muy cariñoso con ella, etc.

Vamos, que no soy un macho alfa pero disto mucho de ser un doritero. No sé que mierdas le habrá pasado en la cabeza.


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...




*Unos tanto y otros tan poco...*

EL PROBLEMA FUE IRTE CON UNA MUJER QUE NO HABLA TU IDIOMA CORRECTAMENTE. Así es imposible forjar una relación auténtica. Muchas cenitas y escapaditas, pero lo realmente importante no lo teníais.

Vuelve a Hezpaña y haz feliz a una "cuarentañera".


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> JODER
> 
> Cuanto es el sueldo medio al mes NETO por ejemplo en un trabajo como el tuyo



Me pagan 5.000 pavos netos al mes.
Es decir: 2500 cada dos semana (aquí los pagos son cada dos semanas).

Me pagan poco por que curro en un centro de arte. Sé que si le hecho dos cojones puedo llegar a ganar el doble en otro sitio, pero en mi actual curro me toco los huevos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Unos tanto y otros tan poco...*
> 
> EL PROBLEMA FUE IRTE CON UNA MUJER QUE NO HABLA TU IDIOMA CORRECTAMENTE. Así es imposible forjar una relación auténtica. Muchas cenitas y escapaditas, pero lo realmente importante no lo teníais.
> 
> Vuelve a Hezpaña y haz feliz a una "cuarentañera".



Eso que dices es una verdad como un templo: En estos doce años juntos hemos tenido muchas discursiones por "malentendidos idiomáticos".


----------



## François (24 Nov 2022)

Ten ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Nov 2022)

Las amigas pueden destrozar una buena relacion.

Yo me quedaba, al menos hasta que ahorres bastante mas. 

Ya cerca de los 55-57 de vuelta a España, que aqui tenemos sanidad y con esas edades ya empieza a ser un bien esencial


----------



## cerilloprieto (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi mujer gastaba hasta decir basta. Podría haber ahorrado mucho más. No obstante, la casa del pueblo me la compré con parte de mis ahorros de aquí.



Pues ya sabes por qué estaba contigo, atontao. Con 50 tacos y os burrean como a veinteañeros.

Yo volví a Gitania por motivo económico-familiar, y ya quedé atrapado en este estercolero. Yo te aconsejaría aguantar allá lo máximo posible. Cuando regreses las cosas no van a ser como las recordabas o como te las imagines ahora. Además, para aguantar vivir en un pueblo o aldea de mierda, tienes que haber nacido en ella. 
*Pasa de mujeres e intenta ser el mejor amigo de ti mismo*. Busca grupos que se junten para hacer algún un deporte que te guste y domines; aunque no podrás quedar con ellos fuera de esa actividad, por lo menos tendrás ratos de estar con más gente fuera de trabajo.

Antes que regresar a Gitania, intenta mudarte a otro estado, tal como Tejas o Alabama. Si echas de menos la nieve, mira Denver. Colorado y sus montañas ofrecen posibilidades de entretenimiento.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Además ha coincidido en que ella estos años estaba haciendo el doctorado y yo era el que mantenía la economía familiar. Hace un par de meses acabó el doctorado, encontró curro empezó a ganar pasta, y ha sido cuando me ha dado la patada.



Ha ha ha

Hypergamia de libro, hamijo.

En fin, 50 tacos, mas solo que la una, vd debe ver sus prioridades y que busca de la vida, o mejor, de los 20-30 anyos que le quedan con suerte sobre este puto planeta.

Ahorrar 1500 dolares en Nueva York es de pobre de solemnidad. En Nueva York se necesitan 100 mil pavos minimo para sobrevivir.

Sin ataduras, sin hijos, lo que yo haria: buscarme un trabajo remoto en USA e irme a un lugar tipo Republica Dominicana a follarme chatis, y de paso entablar amistad con la comunidad de expatriados divorciados que buscan lo mismo. Yo estoy atado por mi hija, sino me uniria a vds, ja ja


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Joder, tú y yo somos iguales: Precisamente el otro día me enteré de que las amigas le habían recomendado pasar de mi. Amigas que, eso sí: Están todas casadas y con hijos. Le han dicho que "viva" la vida, que es joven, que vive en Manhattan y que se puede divertir mucho.

Sé que lo mismo suena machista, pero me imagino a otro tío mancillando ese cuerpo cuyos recovecos, curvas, pecas, olores, pliegues y texturas conozco como la palma de mi mano y me entra una mala hostia que me envenena el alma.

Tuve una ex con la que estuve ocho años y que tambien se dejó aconsejar por las "amigas": Lo dejamos de mutuo acuerdo, pero yo, a los seis meses la llamé porque la seguía queriendo: Me dijo que ni de coña, que estaba viviendo la vida, que era feliz etc.

Un día me le encontré a los diez años y nos tomamos unas cervezas juntos. Me dijo que en esos diez años se había tirado a unos sesenta tíos, pero que con el tiempo se dio cuenta de que ninguno era tan buena persona como yo. Me dijo que estuvo tentada de llamarme varias veces porque se dio cuenta de que aún me quería, pero que pasó del tema porque sabía que me había casado.

Ahora vive sola, está completamente derroida, trabaja en remoto desde casa, sus amigas están casadas y con hijos y pasan de ella y se dedica a darse paseos sola por el parque e ir empalmando depresiones.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Antes que regresar a Gitania, intenta mudarte a otro estado, tal como* Tejas o Alabama*. Si echas de menos la nieve, mira Denver. Colorado y sus montañas ofrecen posibilidades de entretenimiento.



Joder, ni aposta te sale mejor: Mi mujer nació en Birmingham (Alabama), pero con un año de edad sus padres se mudaron a Austin (Texas). Me has acojonado: ¿Eres brujo?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso a veces: En este país no voy a tener familia ni red social jamás: Ya tengo 50 años y no voy a rehacer mi vida como cuando tenía 20 años. No quiero volverme a España yo solo, dentro de diez años cuando mis amigos ya no se acuerden de nuestra amistad y cuando mis padres hayan fallecido.
> 
> No quiero ser como el "señor Juanjo": Un tío de 80 años del pueblo que vive solo, no tiene familia y tiene una gatera en el salón de su casa donde da de comer a 30 putos gatos del pueblo.



Y tu plan cual es, volver a un pueblo de mierda meterte en el bar a alcoholizarte con el resto de divorciados, que no te engañes, son con los que te vas a relacionar??? Laboralmente estas bien...eso lo vas a perder....y encima te vas a venir aqui a establecer lazos con quien??? estas en una edad jodida tienes solteos bala perdida, divorciados de cuerno retorcido y los 4 casados que contigo poco tienen que ver?.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, tú y yo somos iguales: Precisamente el otro día me enteré de que las amigas le habían recomendado pasar de mi. Amigas que, eso sí: Están todas casadas y con hijos. Le han dicho que "viva" la vida, que es joven, que vive en Manhattan y que se puede divertir mucho.
> 
> Sé que lo mismo suena machista, pero me imagino a otro tío mancillando ese cuerpo cuyos recovecos, curvas, pecas, olores, pliegues y texturas conozco como la palma de mi mano y me entra una mala hostia que me envenena el alma.
> 
> ...



Eso lo he vivido yo tambien... el sino de los tiempos. No hay nada especial en esa historia... Haz tu vida y pasa de todo.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y tu plan cual es, volver a un pueblo de mierda meterte en el bar a alcoholizarte con el resto de divorciados, que no te engañes, son con los que te vas a relacionar??? Laboralmente estas bien...eso lo vas a perder....y encima te vas a venir aqui a establecer lazos con quien??? estas en una edad jodida tienes solteos bala perdida, divorciados de cuerno retorcido y los 4 casados que contigo poco tienen que ver?.



Ojalá hubiera bar en el pueblo, no hay ni eso   

Mi idea es alquilarme una ratonera en Madrid y seguir haciendo la vida que hacía en España: Quedar con los pocos amigos que tengo para tomar una cerveza, visitar a los clientes que todavía me quedan allí. Ir al gimnasio. Cuidar de la parcela los fines de semana, disfrutar de mis padres, mi abuela (tiene 102 años) y de mi hermano, intentar meterla en caliente con una señora de mi edad de vez en cuando, leer libros, en fin: Pasar el tiempo lo mejor que pueda hasta que me de un cáncer o un Alzheimer y me acabe pegando un tiro para no sufrir.

Si es que tenía que haberle hecho un bombo antes. Por lo menos ahora tendría un hijo y me lo pasaría de puta madre con él.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

Tienes ciudadania o permiso de trabajo???
Intuyo que ciudadania. Si solo tienes permiso de trabajo... la vas a cagar porque no puedes desandar el camino.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera bar en el pueblo, no hay ni eso
> 
> Mi idea es alquilarme una ratonera en Madrid y seguir haciendo la vida que hacía en España: Quedar con los pocos amigos que tengo para tomar una cerveza, visitar a los clientes que todavía me quedan allí. Ir al gimnasio. Cuidar de la parcela los fines de semana, disfrutar de mis padres, mi abuela (tiene 102 años) y de mi hermano, intentar meterla en caliente con una señora de mi edad de vez en cuando, leer libros, en fin: Pasar el tiempo lo mejor que pueda hasta que me de un cáncer o un Alzheimer y me acabe pegando un tiro para no sufrir.
> 
> Si es que tenía que haberle hecho un bombo antes. Por lo menos ahora tendría un hijo y me lo pasaría de puta madre con él.



Le veo muchas lagunas al tema.

Y te ilustro, tengo 44.. y ya me he acostumbrado a estar la mayoria del tiempo a mi aire. Basicamente porque cuando eso cambia es por algun colega que se ha divorciado y te quiere de paño de lagrimas... Malo para tu salud fisica.. te vas a pasar el dia cerrando bares... malo para tu salud mental... te vas a comer toda la mierda que no aguanta un psiquiatra titulado... Yo para evitar eso... ya me he acostumbrado a estar a mi aire.
Por otro lado no se cuanto llevas fuera... y puedes estar romatizando mucho la España que dejastes.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tienes ciudadania o permiso de trabajo???
> Intuyo que ciudadania. Si solo tienes permiso de trabajo... la vas a cagar porque no puedes desandar el camino.



Tengo la tarjeta de residente permanente. Pero no puedo pasar más de un año lejos de Estados Unidos o me la quitan. Estoy pensando en sacarme la ciudadanía. Nunca lo hice porque luego si me iba a vivir a España me iban a tocar los huevos con los impuestos todos los años (Ley FACA).


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Le veo muchas lagunas al tema.
> 
> Y te ilustro, tengo 44.. y ya me he acostumbrado a estar la mayoria del tiempo a mi aire. Basicamente porque cuando eso cambia es por algun colega que se ha divorciado y te quiere de paño de lagrimas... Malo para tu salud fisica.. te vas a pasar el dia cerrando bares... malo para tu salud mental... te vas a comer toda la mierda que no aguanta un psiquiatra titulado... Yo para evitar eso... ya me he acostumbrado a estar a mi aire.
> Por otro lado no se cuanto llevas fuera... y puedes estar romatizando mucho la España que dejastes.



LLevo aquí 5 años.

Mi idea es estar a mi aire como tú dices (que te lo voy a traducir como aprender a estar puñeteramente solo hasta que te mueras).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tengo la tarjeta de residente permanente. Pero no puedo pasar más de un año lejos de Estados Unidos o me la quitan. Estoy pensando en sacarme la ciudadanía. Nunca lo hice porque luego si me iba a vivir a España me iban a tocar los huevos con los impuestos todos los años (Ley FACA).



Si es asi... no te vuelvas... Sacate la ciudadania... Aqui como el plan te salga mal... eres un cadaver laboral... paga de 50 años y 400 cholos hasta que te mueras. YO??' ojala estuviera en tu situacion. USA con todas las mierdas que tiene, que son para aburrir te da mucho mas juego que Españita a todos los niveles. 
A ver si estamos confundiendo odiar la ciudad con el pais.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> LLevo aquí 5 años.
> 
> Mi idea es estar a mi aire como tú dices (que te lo voy a traducir como aprender a estar puñeteramente solo hasta que te mueras).



Estar a tu aire es estar soltero o en una relacion que se puede acabar ese dia. O sea follas, estas acompañado... pero sin romanticismos ningunos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No es tan fácil: Hay un par de tías del curro que me han propuesto tema (charos fundamentalmente), pero con 50 tacos en Nueva York no pillas con chortinas a no ser que conduzcas un Bentley y tengas casa en los Hamptons.



O sea que tú mujer era de las que se levantan por la mañana y si no están gastando dinero se sienten mal.
Que no saben sentarse 5 minutos en el sofá quietas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

Las relaciones una vez que te sales de la edad donde puede haber prole... ya son de otra manera.

Y si te piensas que con 50 palos aqui te comes chortinas... lo tienes claro reclaro.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Este mismo post lo leí hace unos meses.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues eso es otra de las putadas que me ha pasado: Mi mujer estaba estudiando un doctorado en literatura y ya lo ha terminado. La universidad le estaba dando un seguro médico familiar que le cubría todo, pero nos hemos quedado sin el mismo.
> 
> Mi mujer ha encontrado un curro hace un par de meses (imagino que habrá conocido a algún tío allí) y tiene un seguro médico de puta madre, pero yo ahora estoy buscándome uno: El básico son 500 pavos. Lo puedo pagar (y seguiría ahorrando bastante), pero si tiene algo chungo solo te cubre el 65% de los gastos, y eso en este país significa pagar 200K por, por ejemplo una cirugía de corazón.
> 
> Es uno de los principales motivos por los cuales me jode este país.



Pues por ahí hay un forero que dice que lo que dices es mentira y que te cubren todo.
En otro post.
Yo estuve en Utah y terminé volviendo fue principalmente por la vida opresiva de allí y la religión mormona.
Te dicen que no les importa pero es falso siempre intentan hacer proselitismo contigo y te cansas.
Me di cuenta que no me iba a adaptar tb es que yo tenía a donde volver y no tenia en esa época hijos.
Pero un día me levanté y dije me vuelvo a España y así fue y no me arrepiento.
Soy muy Europea y siempre lo seré.
Y mira que me pude solucionar la vida pero ese día que me levanté me levanté llorando y pensando en mi familia en que si me moría quería que me enterraran en España y compre mi billete de avión.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Estar a tu aire es estar soltero o en una relacion que se puede acabar ese dia. O sea follas, estas acompañado... pero sin romanticismos ningunos.



Vamos que al final acabarás solo en un asilo público cagándote encima y sin nadie que te venga a visitar.

Yo cometí el error de no tener hijos: Simplemente no me gustaban los niños y nunca tuve mucha pasta como para planteármelo en serio. Pero al menos, tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido.

Estar solo en la vida a mi edad equivale a estar muerto en vida: Ver pasar los años, las estaciones, y saber que cada día estas un poco más derroido. En fin, no culpo a nadie, al menos sé que fui yo el que nunca quiso tener hijos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este mismo post lo leí hace unos meses.



De quien? Me podría ayudar leerlo.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> O sea que tú mujer era de las que se levantan por la mañana y si no están gastando dinero se sienten mal.
> Que no saben sentarse 5 minutos en el sofá quietas.



Más o menos era así.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De quien? Me podría ayudar leerlo.



Contaba la misma historia. Exactamente la misma. Tío en Nieva York con ingresos medio-altos y con un terreno y una empresa en España, deseando volverse. No puede ser que no seas tú. Ya nos has contado tu historia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos que al final acabarás solo en un asilo público cagándote encima y sin nadie que te venga a visitar.
> 
> Yo cometí el error de no tener hijos: Simplemente no me gustaban los niños y nunca tuve mucha pasta como para planteármelo en serio. Pero al menos, tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido.
> 
> Estar solo en la vida a mi edad equivale a estar muerto en vida: Ver pasar los años, las estaciones, y saber que cada día estas un poco más derroido. En fin, no culpo a nadie, al menos sé que fui yo el que nunca quiso tener hijos.



Y casado y con hijos va a ser distinto?

A mi me hubiese gustado tener hijos pero no se ha dado tampoco me puedo flagelar por ello.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Las relaciones una vez que te sales de la edad donde puede haber prole... ya son de otra manera.
> 
> Y si te piensas que con 50 palos aqui te comes chortinas... lo tienes claro reclaro.



Ojo. Con españolas no. Pero no sólo hay españolas en España.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Las relaciones una vez que te sales de la edad donde puede haber prole... ya son de otra manera.
> 
> Y si te piensas que con 50 palos aqui te comes chortinas... lo tienes claro reclaro.



Comerte chortinas con 50 tacos? ¿donde he dicho yo eso?. Si me como una negra gorda de mi edad ya me daría con un canto en los dientes.
Aunque tengo una feilla de 26 en el curro que me tira los tejos, pero me da que está más loca que una puta cabra.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos que al final acabarás solo en un asilo público cagándote encima y sin nadie que te venga a visitar.
> 
> Yo cometí el error de no tener hijos: Simplemente no me gustaban los niños y nunca tuve mucha pasta como para planteármelo en serio. Pero al menos, tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido.
> 
> Estar solo en la vida a mi edad equivale a estar muerto en vida: Ver pasar los años, las estaciones, y saber que cada día estas un poco más derroido. En fin, no culpo a nadie, al menos sé que fui yo el que nunca quiso tener hijos.



Exacto, es la naturaleza amigo.
Tener 3-4 hijos es la verdadera felicidad y razón de estar en este mundo.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y casado y con hijos va a ser distinto?
> 
> A mi me hubiese gustado tener hijos pero no se ha dado tampoco me puedo flagelar por ello.



Yo me fragelo porque me he dado cuenta de que quería hijos de verdad ahora que me han dejado, no antes. y eso es de ser gilipollas integral.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ojo. Con españolas no. Pero no sólo hay españolas en España.



Panchitas??? mucho ojo con lo que pillas.

Si pillas la correcta mil veces mejor que una española... ahora como no escojas bien... y hay que bucear mucho en la mierda... la puedes cagar pero muy bien.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo me fragelo porque me he dado cuenta de que quería hijos de verdad ahora que me han dejado, no antes. y eso es de ser gilipollas integral.



No... tu querias jugar la baza de tener un hijo para no desconectarte del todo de tu pareja. Que es distinto.

Ella te dice hasta aqui.. sin hijos.. y esto es lo que hay.

Con hijos te agarras a que hay que vernos aunque sea lo minimo por el crio.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Contaba la misma historia. Exactamente la misma. Tío en Nieva York con ingresos medio-altos y con un terreno y una empresa en España, deseando volverse. No puede ser que no seas tú. Ya nos has contado tu historia.



Si, era yo, pero en aquella época estaba aún con mi mujer. No me habían dejado. Siempre tuve la duda de volverme o no volverme a España. 
Ahora ya si que estoy hecho un lio.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No... tu querias jugar la baza de tener un hijo para no desconectarte del todo de tu pareja. Que es distinto.
> 
> Ella te dice hasta aqui.. sin hijos.. y esto es lo que hay.
> 
> Con hijos te agarras a que hay que vernos aunque sea lo minimo por el crio.



No, no es eso: Es que un crío te mantiene vivo. Puedes vivir por algo: Tienes un objetivo en la vida.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (24 Nov 2022)

Ni se te ocurra cambiar Estados Unidos por España. Te arrepentirás el mismo día que compres un vuelo de vuelta.

Estados Unidos es un país enorme. Si te asquea Nueva York, prueba con Miami, Hawái, Guam... O la Samoa Americana. Aprovecha tu permiso de residencia para pedirle más a la vida, tú que estás en posición de ello.

Se te caerá el mundo encima cuando aterrices en Ávila y te des cuenta de que ahí no pintas nada.

Sal a comerte un falafel a Mamoun's y despéjate:



Se te envidia.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues por ahí hay un forero que dice que lo que dices es mentira y que te cubren todo.
> En otro post.
> Yo estuve en Utah y terminé volviendo fue principalmente por la vida opresiva de allí y la religión mormona.
> Te dicen que no les importa pero es falso siempre intentan hacer proselitismo contigo y te cansas.
> ...



Si, si ya he hablado contigo de esto antes. ¿quien dice que te cubren todo? El seguro médico de mi curro no cubre una mierda: Os puedo pegar el PDF si queréis.

PS: Tú ya tienes hijos en España y una vida. Yo no tengo una mierda.


----------



## Wolvernite (24 Nov 2022)

Solo tienes 50k ahorrados viviendo en NY? Será que vives en Albany o algún pueblucho demier...


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, tú y yo somos iguales: Precisamente el otro día me enteré de que las amigas le habían recomendado pasar de mi. Amigas que, eso sí: Están todas casadas y con hijos. Le han dicho que "viva" la vida, que es joven, que vive en Manhattan y que se puede divertir mucho.
> 
> Sé que lo mismo suena machista, pero me imagino a otro tío mancillando ese cuerpo cuyos recovecos, curvas, pecas, olores, pliegues y texturas conozco como la palma de mi mano y me entra una mala hostia que me envenena el alma.
> 
> ...



El problema de las amigas es que al final no son ellas las que dejan.

No sera ni la primera ni la ultima que se arrepiente de haber dejado una relacion por el "consejo" de sus amigas.

En eso los tios somos mas "estables"


----------



## Mig29 (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



tu primer error es que sigues pensando en la fulana que te ha jodido la vida. Primero pasa pagina, olvídala, no la des otra oportunidad. Solo así puedes crecer.
Con 50 años tus padres y otros familiares ya deben ser mayores, yo aprovecharía para estar mas con ellos. 
Yo tengo unos cuantos mas, y desde el 2020 he aprovechado para hacer eso mismo, y cada día tengo mas claro que acerté en mi decisión.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Solo tienes 50k ahorrados viviendo en NY? Será que vives en Albany o algún pueblucho demier...



No, joder vivo en Mahattan y solo llevo aquí 5 años: Ya os he dicho que me he comprado una puta casa de campo en España con los ahorros (me ha salido entre pitos y flautas por 90.000 pavos).


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, si ya he hablado contigo de esto antes. ¿quien dice que te cubren todo? El seguro médico de mi curro no cubre una mierda: Os puedo pegar el PDF si queréis.
> 
> PS: Tú ya tienes hijos en España y una vida. Yo no tengo una mierda.



Pues uno que está posteando en un post de un colombiano..
Esta en burbuja dice que los seguros en usa son buenos etc.
Y me llama mentirosa.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues uno que está posteando en un post de un colombiano..
> Esta en burbuja dice que los seguros en usa son buenos etc.
> Y me llama mentirosa.



Menudo subnormal. Los seguros aquí son una puta mierda a no ser que tengas un curro en alguna empresa verdaderamente importante.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Panchitas??? mucho ojo con lo que pillas.
> 
> Si pillas la correcta mil veces mejor que una española... ahora como no escojas bien... y hay que bucear mucho en la mierda... la puedes cagar pero muy bien.



De todo. Y españolas también.


----------



## wwknude (24 Nov 2022)

max power dijo:


> Tengo un amigo viviendo en Mississippi. Español. Dice que lo bueno de un estado pobre es que la vivienda es mas barata y puede vivir holgadamente. Le han ofrecido trabajo en Hawaii y lo rechazo por ese motivo.
> 
> Quizas sea una idea. Mudarse al sur de EEUU a llevar una vida tranquila. Trabajo no te va a faltar.
> 
> ...



Gonna see Miss Liza - YouTube


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, era yo, pero en aquella época estaba aún con mi mujer. No me habían dejado. Siempre tuve la duda de volverme o no volverme a España.
> Ahora ya si que estoy hecho un lio.



Si ahorras 1500 al mes en Nueva York eres pobre, así que tú mismo.


----------



## bloody_sunday (24 Nov 2022)

Si tienes la nacionalidad yanki, aquí no vuelvas, tienes más ventajas en cualquier otro país mira ver por Asia por allí vas a estar mejor, aquí tenemos un Gobierno pandereta u los hombres tenemos menos derechos que un perro, nada más que pagar y callar, todo lo demás postureo y muertos de hambre. Ves a Asia Singapur por ejemplo y tias allí no te van a faltar y seguro si consigues la tarjeta verde de alli, vivirás bien y es el mejor sitio del mundo para hacer negocios.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

Eso como minimo antes de decidir me voy de alli para siempre.


----------



## XRL (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Las relaciones una vez que te sales de la edad donde puede haber prole... ya son de otra manera.
> 
> Y si te piensas que con 50 palos aqui te comes chortinas... lo tienes claro reclaro.



si el de 50 tiene dinero y las chortinas son del montón si

pibones no,pero del montón pagando te puedes follar

pero claro para eso te vas de putes


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (24 Nov 2022)

que historias, egoistamente y en secreto las leo y me siento bendecido de llegar a esa misma edad con mujer e hijos buenos, en mi ciudad medianita y con trabajo humilde y mis 2 horas de trayecto en transporte jodido del tercer mundo para regresar hambriento a las 8 pm a la casa.

la mayoria de la gente que he leido anglos y americanos dicen lo mismo de NY o LA, imaginate tu siendo fuereño sin mas gente que tu todavia esposa.

Las tenias muy a las contras cuando decidiste irte para alla, si de perdida hubieras tenido prole.

No has pensado en una opción intermedia dentro de la union americana? quizas no como superingeniero informatico con 6 cifras pero ciudades donde sean mas abiertos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> El problema de las amigas es que al final no son ellas las que dejan.
> 
> No sera ni la primera ni la ultima que se arrepiente de haber dejado una relacion por el "consejo" de sus amigas.
> 
> En eso los tios somos mas "estables"



Nosotros somos todo lo contrario... si esta en un nivel de loca por debajo de la media... normalmente te dicen que la vas cagar si la mandas a la playa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si el de 50 tiene dinero y las chortinas son del montón si
> 
> pibones no,pero del montón pagando te puedes follar
> 
> pero claro para eso te vas de putes



Este no quieres ni sugar-chochos ni putes...
quiere otra mujer...


----------



## SoloLeo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



¿Tienes hobbies? ¿Alguna afición que te gustaría empezar? Búscate algún grupo con intereses similares. 
Da igual de qué, fotografía, bricolaje, lo que sea. Cuando hay intereses comunes es más fácil iniciar amistades y tener temas de conversación.

Fóllate a una puta hasta que salgas con los huevos del tamaño de una lenteja. Y lamento ser tan bruto, pero te levantará el ánimo. De paso, a la hora de hacer nuevas amistades, no serás "el colega plasta que llora por su ex".

A España no vengas. Para nada. No se como estará EEUU, pero este país está condenado, y a nivel de relaciones, la toxicidad es absurda. Ojo, que estoy hablando de amistad con otros hombres. Con mujeres es directamente un suicidio, habida cuenta de la legislación actual.
Si tu situación laboral es como la pintas, aún menos. Para que te esquilmen, perdido y solo en un pueblo de Ávila, pues...

Mi punto de vista con las relaciones es simple: Haré todo lo posible por evitar que se rompa, pero si se rompe, no intentaré volver. Esa ruptura será como un sumidero de conversaciones. Vas de puntillas a la hora de hablar "por si acaso", te comportas distinto, el stress es muy alto... Y en muchos casos ella va a sudar de todo lo anterior.
Una sola vez volví a una relación rota, y nunca más. Es mejor el recuerdo de lo que fue, que intentar revivirlo. No sale bien.

Pero eso es como yo lo veo, claro. Cada cual es un mundo.


----------



## Pabloom (24 Nov 2022)

España está muerta, yo desde luego no volvería a pisar suelo patrio en la puta vida.



Pd. Hazte un favor: no vuelvas nunca 

Hazme otro a mí: siempre que puedas vota PSOE o Podemos, este país de siervos no merece otra cosa que la tercermundización


----------



## AmericanSamoa (24 Nov 2022)

¿De qué te acusaron?


----------



## androm (24 Nov 2022)

Y si la tejana te ha dado pasaporte, siendo el piso de los padres, tú dónde vives ahora??


----------



## amanciortera (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues así ha sido: No hubo ninguna discusión ni movida: Hace dos semanas cenamos juntos, nos volvimos a casa, empecé a hacerle carantoñas para echar el polvete semanal (me ponía a cien con solo mirarme)y me lo soltó: Ya no te quiero, no siento nada, esta relación es muy aburrida, somos diferentes. Adiós.
> 
> Además ha coincidido en que ella estos años estaba haciendo el doctorado y yo era el que mantenía la economía familiar. Hace un par de meses acabó el doctorado, encontró curro empezó a ganar pasta, y ha sido cuando me ha dado la patada.
> 
> ...



te lo digo yo, te ha hecho la liana 100%, se la ha follado otro y la ha vuelto loca, nada más


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (24 Nov 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y no puedes traladarte a Florida o algún sitio menos depre de los Estados Unidos y así mantienes la puerta abierta a lo de tu mujer?
> 
> Es que cambiar Nueva York por un pueblo perdido en medio de la nada...
> 
> Cuando viniste en verano ese pueblo te pareció maravilloso, pero siempre hay que recordar la ley del turista que dice que un sitio es menos vivible cuanto más te gusta al visitarlo... el mejor ejemplo es Venecia.



es lo que yo le digo, y en USA hay monton de sitios intermedios donde escoger, y mas siendo informatico, mientras no aspire a supersueldo, donde quiera puede establecerse.


----------



## ElMatareyes (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



No vuelvas ni loco.
Yo me fui hace nada a Europa del este. Y es lo mejor que podía haber hecho. Si vuelves, la odiaras al poco tiempo. Ven, si, pero de vacaciones. Y vuelve a NY. Ahora estás dolido, dale tiempo, sigue tu ritmo hasta que puedas estar bien contigo mismo, no fuerces salidas. Ve al gimnasio (seguramente estés un poquillo fanegas) 50 años no es nada. No cometas el error que cometí yo, ahora con 44 llevo 2 fuera empezando de cero... lento pero seguro.
Y aquí estamos los burbus para dar apoyo.


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya, pero la familia y los amigos me atraen.



Si tienes para vivir con cierta cierta comodidad, la familia y los amigos son el fundamento de la vida


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Nov 2022)

Esoees


El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos que al final acabarás solo en un asilo público cagándote encima y sin nadie que te venga a visitar.
> 
> Yo cometí el error de no tener hijos: Simplemente no me gustaban los niños y nunca tuve mucha pasta como para planteármelo en serio. Pero al menos, tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido.
> 
> Estar solo en la vida a mi edad equivale a estar muerto en vida: Ver pasar los años, las estaciones, y saber que cada día estas un poco más derroido. En fin, no culpo a nadie, al menos sé que fui yo el que nunca quiso tener hijos.



Que tengas hijos no te garantiza nada.
En otro día leí que en la erupción de la palma muchos aprovecharon para abandonar a ancianos en los hospitales.
Ahora los llaman y ellos no cogen las llamadas pq no los quieren en casa


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Y si la tejana te ha dado pasaporte, siendo el piso de los padres, tú dónde vives ahora??



Sus padres tienen un pequeño estudio alquilado a unas dos manzanas del piso donde vivía con mi mujer. Lo alquilan porque viven en Texas y a veces venían a visitarnos. Me he mudado aquí y sus padres (me llevo bien con ellos) me han dicho que pague yo el alquiler, que me haga cargo del piso y que si quiero ponen todo el tema del alquilar a mi nombre.


----------



## androm (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sus padres tienen un pequeño estudio alquilado a unas dos manzanas del piso donde vivía con mi mujer. Lo alquilan porque viven en Texas y a veces venían a visitarnos. Me he mudado aquí y sus padres (me llevo bien con ellos) me han dicho que pague yo el alquiler, que me haga cargo del piso y que si quiero ponen todo el tema del alquilar a mi nombre.



Mejor así.... Pero si has de pagar el alquiler a precio de mercado, el ahorro mensual se resentirá no??


----------



## XRL (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Este no quieres ni sugar-chochos ni putes...
> quiere otra mujer...



pues que se vuelva aquí y se agencie una charro derroyed de barrio o pueblo xD

porque las que sean de clase media se buscan mas jovenes atractivos para pasar el rato e irse con sus amigas de turismo sexual

aparte de los rollos con sus hijos-ex-familia.... y si no se quedan con su familia y sus perros o con amigas,no se van a ir con uno de 50 porque ya está derroyed también y estas optan a tíos de 30-40 si quieren y si se buscan de su edad son tios con mucho dinero,empresarios y tal

ya hay que estar desesperao a aguantar todo eso a follarte colombianas de 30 años por 30€


----------



## Vctrlnz (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Buscate otra mujer por allí aunque si son tan chungas y feas como las CHAROS feminazis hezpañordas entiendo que sea difícil.
Alternativa: adopta una ucraniana o varias.
Le pagas el billete de avión y la tendrás allí contigo para siempre


----------



## XRL (24 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Esoees
> 
> Que tengas hijos no te garantiza nada.
> En otro día leí que en la erupción de la palma muchos aprovecharon para abandonar a ancianos en los hospitales.
> Ahora los llaman y ellos no cogen las llamadas pq no los quieren en casa



hacen su vida y esperan a que mueras para heredar xd


----------



## Espartano27 (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, si no es mi primera ruptura. Pero joder, es que la hija de puta estaba tan buena que nunca me creí que fuera mi mujer, encima era simpaticona, lista, de familia rica: Es como si todos los días comieras en el Palace y de pronto te sientan en la mesa del Kebab de tu barrio.



Pon fotos de ella tapándole la cara o alguna parecida


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



España es una mierda hasta un nivel poco imaginable, pero es tu mierda.
Ese es el dilema.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (24 Nov 2022)

Pásame el no de whatsapp de tu ex parienta, para que le cuente que nos conocemos desde el colegio y que en realidad eres el puto Indiana Jones redivivo, pero que ella no se ha dado cuenta...

Deja de llorar con lo de la edad y el salir de copas, no seas españolazo. Quédate por allí una temporada hasta que se salga la ruptura de tu cabeza (es un tema de pura química cerebral que suele durar 6-7 meses), intenta vaciar las pelotas con regularidad con alguna semi-gorda que le guste empujar duro, entretente con lo que mas te apetezca, pero sin hundirte en vida de rata de gimnasio (darle al hierro es una puta mierda cuando estas en caída romántica, salvo que seas un fanático del tema con tendencias autistas; cúrrate algo mas dinámico, como boxear, esquiar, etc), blablablabla...

España no se va a mover de sitio. Los españoles, menos que España. Eso sera algo que siempre tengas seguro en tu vida.

Vive, que cada día te queda uno menos para dejar de vivir. En el peor de los casos, siempre te puedes ir a Ucrania a sacarte unas fotos pa'l Insta, con chaleco anti fragmentación mientras repartes cajas llenas de sopas en sobre...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (24 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> España es una mierda hasta un nivel poco imaginable, pero es tu mierda.
> Ese es el dilema.



España es la mierda que cada uno le deja ser. El quid de la cuestión es el colchón de pasta que necesitas para poder maniobrar sin presión...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso a veces: En este país no voy a tener familia ni red social jamás: Ya tengo 50 años y no voy a rehacer mi vida como cuando tenía 20 años. No quiero volverme a España yo solo, dentro de diez años cuando mis amigos ya no se acuerden de nuestra amistad y cuando mis padres hayan fallecido.
> 
> No quiero ser como el "señor Juanjo": Un tío de 80 años del pueblo que vive solo, no tiene familia y tiene una gatera en el salón de su casa donde da de comer a 30 putos gatos del pueblo.



Pero eso te va a pasar igual o peor en EEUU. Es el precio de no haber tenido familia o haberse liado con una yanqui. Le pasará igual a ella llegado el momento.

Si lo que quieres es echarte novia, entonces ni España ni los USA me parecen una buena opción. Si lo que tienes en mente es volver con tu ex porque todavía lo tienes reciente, no seas ingenuo por Dios. Ya tienes unos años para saber como son las mujeres y que ella a estas alturas en tu caso ya solo se va a mover por el puro interés si se diese el caso hipotético y poco probable de que le saliese mal lo que ahora se traiga entre manos y volviese con la cabeza gacha.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Nov 2022)

solo recuerda una cosa
los nuevayores
las hezpañas
y las mujeres
van y vienen
pero satan
es para siempre

talueC


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Mejor así.... Pero si has de pagar el alquiler a precio de mercado, el ahorro mensual se resentirá no??



El cálculo de ahorro mensual que os he dado es ya contando con el futuro alquiler y con el seguro médico que empezaré a pagar en breve. Ahora mismo estoy ahorrando casi 3000 pavos al mes.


----------



## arangul (24 Nov 2022)

a españa,aqui solo esta amargao la escoria humana,los demas vivimos de puta madre


----------



## Können (24 Nov 2022)

Amplia tu círculo, apuntate a alguna mierda o gym o algo donde puedas conocer peña.

Dado el caso múdate a algún estado cercano y busca algo en IT en ese lugar.

Lo de tu mujer siento decirlo y ojalá me equivoque pero esas cosas no suelen tener buen arreglo.
Si vuelves a España igual te ayuda a recuperarte antes pero quizás sea demasiado reciente y quieras quemar el último cartucho con ella.

Con ingles y IT en Is Pain no te faltará laboro. Madrid puede ser un destino donde puedas conocer y socializar más que en pacoarriba del corral.

Lee estoicismo. Te ayudará.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Comerte chortinas con 50 tacos? ¿donde he dicho yo eso?. Si me como una negra gorda de mi edad ya me daría con un canto en los dientes.
> Aunque tengo una feilla de 26 en el curro que me tira los tejos, pero me da que está más loca que una puta cabra.



Si tienes los 50 bien llevados, yo no descartaría una panchita treinteañera aunque quizás con un crío a cuestas. Total la mayoría de mujeres a tu edad van a estar contigo por interés. Al menos busca una que tenga aún las cosas en su sitio y a la que le puedas sacar unos años de jugo. Que sea buena persona minimamente y que te pegue un meneo en el catre de esos que luego te duele el rabo una semana de vez en cuando. 

Y para eso no sé si será mejor España o EEUU. Allí quizás estén más maleadas. Aquí también desde luego pero es que vives en el mismo epicentro de toda la decadencia occidental. 

Si realmente eres tan dependiente del afecto femenino como parece, una brasileña entre los 30 y los 40 que no sea muy puta del todo, no lo vería como una mala opción siempre que seas prudente y sensato al respecto.


----------



## McLovin (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Joder pero cuántos foreros vivís en Nueva York??? Yo ya he contado 3 o 4 por lo menos....coño quedad para tomaros unas cervezas, lo digo en serio, eso ayuda bastante. 

Por otro lado, si tú mujer te ha dejado, siento decirte que hay pocas posibilidades de que quiera volver, es posible, pero poco probable. Yo seguiría con mi vida, pasa de ella, sé que es duro, pero es lo mejor. No te vuelvas a España, aquí solo hay dolor, hambre, dictadura socialista y sueldos bajos, no seas tonto, en serio. 

Respecto al tema amigos, lo que te decía de los foreros que viven allí te lo digo en serio, pero a parte de esto, yo he trabajado con americanos (aunque no he vivido allí) y en general me han parecido siempre buena gente, mucho más parecidos a nosotros que los alemanes o nórdicos en general, con los que si que es imposible hacer amistad. Un muy buen amigo está viviendo en EEUU y sale, queda con gente, etc. El problema quizás es lo que has dicho, es NY, nadie es de NY, la mayoría de la gente está de paso para trabajar y largarse, es normal que no se profundice en las relaciones, no es lo mismo vivir allí que vivir en el medio oeste, eso es cierto. Nueva York es una ciudad para vivir un tiempo, pero la gente acaba largándose


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

Yo eso si que te lo desaconsejo... cargar con una con mochuelo.

Uno pelea sus batallas... no las de otro.
Y lo que te ha dicho Pelosi tal cual... buscate un hobby deportivo, pero de exterior. 
La carrera de la rata del curro al gimnasio y a casa solo es para los que le gusta ese rollo.


Yo en tu caso... teniendo carnet de moto. Me pillaba un par de semanas de vacaciones. Me alquilaba una moto... y a recorrerme USA de arriba a abajo. Sales de tu rutina... y veria posibles localizaciones donde pudiese estar comodo. Antes de dejar el pais tienes que tener claro que es el pais el que no te gusta.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero eso te va a pasar igual o peor en EEUU. Es el precio de no haber tenido familia o haberse liado con una yanqui. Le pasará igual a ella llegado el momento.
> 
> Si lo que quieres es echarte novia, entonces ni España ni los USA me parecen una buena opción. *Si lo que tienes en mente es volver con tu ex porque todavía lo tienes reciente, no seas ingenuo por Dios*. Ya tienes unos años para saber como son las mujeres y que ella a estas alturas en tu caso ya solo se va a mover por el puro interés si se diese el caso hipotético y poco probable de que le saliese mal lo que ahora se traiga entre manos y volviese con la cabeza gacha.



Sé que ella rehará su vida: Está muy buena (a pesar de su 41 tacos). Pelirroja, 1,75 de estatura, delgadita, ojazos azules inmensos, piernas interminables, trasero respingón de gimnasio... Encima es niña rica y soltera en Manhattan. Con piso propio (pagado por sus padres) un buen curro...

Mi mujer mañana coge el tinder y al día siguiente tiene una cola de treintañeros para hacerla un bombo e irse a vivir con ella.

No va a volver: Ya me ha dicho diez veces que ni me quiere ni está enamorada de mi ni siente una mierda por mi.
Es un Game Over

Tengo que rehacer mi vida como buenamente pueda.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sé que ella rehará su vida: Está muy buena (a pesar de su 41 tacos). Pelirroja, 1,75 de estatura, delgadita, ojazos azules inmensos, piernas interminables, trasero respingón de gimnasio... Encima es niña rica y soltera en Manhattan. Con piso propio (pagado por sus padres) un buen curro...
> 
> Mi mujer mañana coge el tinder y al día siguiente tiene una cola de treintañeros para hacerla un bombo e irse a vivir con ella.
> 
> ...



Tio.... ves el vaso medio vacio.
Te ha regalado una green card....no te ha sableado la pasta y no tiene nanos por los que andar puteado.
Yo es que no lo veo tan mal...


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra cambiar Estados Unidos por España. Te arrepentirás el mismo día que compres un vuelo de vuelta.
> 
> Estados Unidos es un país enorme. Si te asquea Nueva York, prueba con Miami, Hawái, Guam... O la Samoa Americana. Aprovecha tu permiso de residencia para pedirle más a la vida, tú que estás en posición de ello.
> 
> ...



Joder, está deprimido y en NY y le dices que se vaya a comer un kebab a un sucio antro de yihadistas en algún estercolero de la ciudad...joder tío dale una pistola para que se pegue un tío, sería mucho más humano.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



coja ustec dos piedras iguales pinte una d enegro y otra de blanco metalas en una bolsa muevalas y hag la preguta en voz alta si sale la blanca vente pa españa como si no hubiese un mañana, si sale la negra te quedas alli, es mejor que todo lo que te digamos creeme


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tio.... ves el vaso medio vacio.
> Te ha regalado una green card....no te ha sableado la pasta y no tiene nanos por los que andar puteado.
> Yo es que no lo veo tan mal...



El tema es que me vine a Estados Unidos con 45 tacos. No es ya una edad para emigrar. Es una edad para sentar la cabeza.
A partir de los 50 empiezan los problemas médicos y las movidas y como yo siempre digo: Estados Unidos es un país de puta madre si tú estás de puta madre. Es decir: Si eres joven.

Los viejos en este país se mueren de asco: Las ciudades americanas en general son lo más invivible que hay. No existen los lazos familiares que existen en España y casi todos acaban solos, pagando una fortuna de médico y de IBI y deseando morirse.

En España vas a cualquier ciudad y ves a los viejos integrados en el bar Paco y dando por culo. Aquí se mueren de pena.

Casi prefiero irme a mi pueblo, criar gallinas, tener un perro y subirme a Ávila de vez en cuando a meterme un pelotazo o bajarme a Madrid a ver a mi padres e irme con algún amigo a comer con él algún domingo.

En Madrid tengo cuatro amigos de verdad: De los que me han demostrado en la vida que nunca te fallan.

Creo que mi decisión está clara: Seis meses más en USA para recaudar pasta y para ver si existe una remota posibilidad de que mi mujer vuelva y luego vuelta a España para siempre.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No es tan fácil: Hay un par de tías del curro que me han propuesto tema (charos fundamentalmente), pero con 50 tacos en Nueva York no pillas con chortinas a no ser que conduzcas un Bentley y tengas casa en los Hamptons.



hay otra cuenta cuenta?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sé que ella rehará su vida: Está muy buena (a pesar de su 41 tacos). Pelirroja, 1,75 de estatura, delgadita, ojazos azules inmensos, piernas interminables, trasero respingón de gimnasio... Encima es niña rica y soltera en Manhattan. Con piso propio (pagado por sus padres) un buen curro...
> 
> Mi mujer mañana coge el tinder y al día siguiente tiene una cola de treintañeros para hacerla un bombo e irse a vivir con ella.
> 
> ...



Está claro. Pero consuélate pensando que por muy buena que esté, le quedan 3 o 4 años de juerga, no mucho más. El físico femenino se deteriora a esas edades día a día. Y cuando tenga tus años, la soledad que ahora experimentas tú, la experimentará ella. Y a las mujeres les afecta muchísimo más.

Ahora mismo estás en periodo de duelo y de celos, porque aún estás colgado y sobre todo al haberte dejado ella, tu amor propio y orgullo se resiente. Pero ya sabrás que es algo puramente temporal espero. Simplemente no cometas el error de volver con ella de ninguna forma o manera. 

Haz caso a los antiguos. Un clavo quita otro clavo. Y no falla. En cuanto tengas otra vez ilusión por cepillarte alguna, el mal de amores pasa a un segundo plano de forma automática. No fuerces las cosas, pero yo que tú me iba buscando desde ya una "follamiga" es decir una amante para pasar el rato.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay otra cuenta cuenta?



Mi no entender.


----------



## WasP (24 Nov 2022)

Cuando tengo que tomar decisiones siempre recurro a esta máxima: toma una decisión con la que sepas que puedes convivir a largo plazo o para siempre. Al fin y al cabo al final solo te tienes a ti y a tus pensamientos, y si la decisión que tomas no te puede atormentar nunca en ellos, eso ya es una victoria. Tu sabrás con qué decisión puedes convivir, de cual no te arrepentirás. Suerte


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El tema es que me vine a Estados Unidos con 45 tacos. No es ya una edad para emigrar. Es una edad para sentar la cabeza.
> A partir de los 50 empiezan los problemas médicos y las movidas y como yo siempre digo: Estados Unidos es un país de puta madre si tú estás de puta madre. Es decir: Si eres joven.
> 
> Los viejos en este país se mueren de asco: Las ciudades americanas en general son lo más invivible que hay. No existen los lazos familiares que existen en España y casi todos acaban solos, pagando una fortuna de médico y de IBI y deseando morirse.
> ...



¿Qué tu mujer vuelva? NO seas mendrugo hombre. Aunque vuelva ya ha cruzado la línea. A partir de ahora solo vas a ser un apaño circunstancial para ella. Ya se que estás encoñado y va a dar igual lo que te diga. Que te llama llorando y jurando que se ha equivocado o que eres el amor de su vida y te tendrá comiendo de la mano en dos minutos. Pero por Dios no cometas ese error, que ya tienes una edad. 

Búscate una guarrilla para que se te pase el mal rato y sobre todo para quemar las naves. Eso o terminarás jodido pero de verdad.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Está claro. Pero consuélate pensando que por muy buena que esté, le quedan 3 o 4 años de juerga, no mucho más. El físico femenino se deteriora a esas edades día a día. Y cuando tenga tus años, la soledad que ahora experimentas tú, la experimentará ella. Y a las mujeres les afecta muchísimo más.
> 
> Ahora mismo estás en periodo de duelo y de celos, porque aún estás colgado y sobre todo al haberte dejado ella, tu amor propio y orgullo se resiente. Pero ya sabrás que es algo puramente temporal espero. Simplemente no cometas el error de volver con ella de ninguna forma o manera.
> 
> Haz caso a los antiguos. Un clavo quita otro clavo. Y no falla. En cuanto tengas otra vez ilusión por cepillarte alguna, el mal de amores pasa a un segundo plano de forma automática. No fuerces las cosas, pero yo que tú me iba buscando desde ya una "follamiga" es decir una amante para pasar el rato.



Sé que lo primero que va a hacer es quedarse embarazada. Es lo que ella quería y que yo no lo tenía aún muy claro. Yo creo que es el principal motivo por el que me dejó.

Una mujer con un hijo ya tiene su objetivo en la vida, no le hace falta más.

Respecto a lo de la folla-amiga: No es tan fácil: Es esta ciudad puedes encontrar a muchas señoras gordas de 50 divorciadas y cargadas de niños completamente desesperadas. Pero encontrar con 50 tacos una tía que verdaderamente te mole físicamente es muy difícil: En la franja de mi edad compito con tíos con mucha pasta que yo y en la franja de gente joven compito con guaperas de 30 tacos mazados en el gimnasio....

Y sinceramente: Para follarme a una vacaburra, me hago una paja.


----------



## AStudio (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Dame trabajo y hago las maletas mañana mismo, te hago compañia y me enseñas la ciudad, android dev.


----------



## Karma bueno (24 Nov 2022)

Yo pudiendo, un rancho en Tejas, y un winchester con municiones, muchas municiones...


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Nov 2022)

Depende de la cotización. ¿Cotiza en USA o en España?. Lo digo por cobrar luego la jubilación porque si regresa a España, llegada la edad de jubilación tendrán que rescatar el tiempo que haya cotizado en USA. Y la verdad, a no ser que tenga usted un buen 401K...

FBAR OVDP FATCA Offshore Voluntary Disclosure Help (ovdptax.com)

Si usted ya tiene la residencia en USA, siempre puede irse a vivir a otro estado más tranquilo y mejor que cualquier pueblo pérdido en España.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sé que lo primero que va a hacer es quedarse embarazada. Es lo que ella quería y que yo no lo tenía aún muy claro. Yo creo que es el principal motivo por el que me dejó.
> 
> Una mujer con un hijo ya tiene su objetivo en la vida, no le hace falta más.
> 
> ...



Con 41 años tampoco es tan fácil quedarse embarazada...y si, deberías haberla preñado tu.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi no entender.



de las que te piden sexo en el curro yo creo que han hecho una apuesta a ver quien es la que te follas


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sé que lo primero que va a hacer es quedarse embarazada. Es lo que ella quería y que yo no lo tenía aún muy claro. Yo creo que es el principal motivo por el que me dejó.
> 
> Una mujer con un hijo ya tiene su objetivo en la vida, no le hace falta más.
> 
> ...



¿Preñada con 41 tacos? Pues no lo va a tener nada fácil salvo que provenga de una familia de conejas. 

Pues si el mercado está tan mal en EEUU, busca en otro lado. Vamos a ver tienes buen sueldo y buen trabajo dominas los dos idiomas más hablados del mundo, es decir tienes acceso a prácticamente 3.000 millones de mujeres en todo el planeta ¿En serio te vas a desanimar porque en tu entorno inmediato las cosas están complicadas?

Te lo vuelvo a repetir porque me parece que tienes un poco madera de "pagafantas". No se trata de buscar a la mujer de tu vida, sino a alguna medianamente aceptable y que te sirva de consuelo. Alguien que gana lo que tú, con un buen trabajo y vive en Nueva York por lo pronto tiene a millones de iberoamericanas deseando hincarte el diente. Además conectarás con ellas de forma automática y si para una yanqui eres un "panchito" europeo, para una panchi eres justo lo opuesto. Hipergamia femenina, NUNCA LO OLVIDES.

Joder lo tienes más fácil de lo que tú crees. Usa internet si hace falta. Te vuelvo a repetir que no se trata de buscar esposa, sino simplemente alguna de buen ver que te haga el apaño.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

antes de venirte mira como esta de lo tuyo por los estados del centro kansas montana colorado etc...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Preñada con 41 tacos? Pues no lo va a tener nada fácil salvo que provenga de una familia de conejas.
> 
> Pues si el mercado está tan mal en EEUU, busca en otro lado. Vamos a ver tienes buen sueldo y buen trabajo dominas los dos idiomas más hablados del mundo, es decir tienes acceso a prácticamente 3.000 millones de mujeres en todo el planeta ¿En serio te vas a desanimar porque en tu entorno inmediato las cosas están complicadas?
> 
> ...



Lo que le pasa es que ha estado alli siendo el marido de...

Y fuera de eso no ha cultivado mucha mas vida. Pero eso lo tiene alli y aqui...


----------



## Common_Deletion (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Podrias trabajar para tu empresa neoyorquina en España por temporadas, en remoto, y volver a EEUU de vez en cuando para mantener la green card?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Lo que le pasa es que ha estado alli siendo el marido de...
> 
> Y fuera de eso no ha cultivado mucha mas vida. Pero eso lo tiene alli y aqui...



Y que además me da la impresión que es bastante ginecodependiente. Y eso que hace unos meses parecía estar un tanto harto de su legítima. 

Pero la verdad, ya quisieran estar muchos españoles en su situación. Lo único que le falla un tanto es la edad, pero por lo demás, si tuviese ánimo y además labia, se lo podría pasar bastante bien. Pero entiendo que ahora está deprimido y lo ve todo negro.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (24 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Joder, está deprimido y en NY y le dices que se vaya a comer un kebab a un sucio antro de yihadistas en algún estercolero de la ciudad...joder tío dale una pistola para que se pegue un tío, sería mucho más humano.



Es de los sitios donde mejor se come en Nueva York. De los sitios más míticos de la ciudad, celebrado hasta por Forbes.

¿Dónde comes tú? ¿En un bar de carretera en Ávila rodeado de joaquines denunciados por violencia de género?


----------



## fogbugz (24 Nov 2022)

Mi opinion es que en informatica puedes ganar mas de $100k facil alli. Es mas, para tener cash antes de jubilarte yo me buscaria algo asi.

Si tienes contactos en Madrid o Barcelona puede ser que consigas algo bien pagado. Si buscas mujeres, estar en una gran ciudad te da acceso a un mercado mucho mas grande. Ahora bien, es cierto que con aplicaciones moviles eso ya no es tanto problema.

Hay zonas de USA mucho mas familiares. Yo no me mudaria a Espana solo porque NY sea demasiado impersonal.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y que además me da la impresión que es bastante ginecodependiente. Y eso que hace unos meses parecía estar un tanto harto de su legítima.
> 
> Pero la verdad, ya quisieran estar muchos españoles en su situación. Lo único que le falla un tanto es la edad, pero por lo demás, si tuviese ánimo y además labia, se lo podría pasar bastante bien. Pero entiendo que ahora está deprimido y lo ve todo negro.



Se le ha venido todo "su" mundo encima... A ver.. que le entiendo.. pero vamos es reposicionarse.

Jodido esta el que se divorcia, se queda sin casa, sin crios, le embargan medio sueldo para los mochuelos y paga la mitad de la hipoteca para que otro se folle a su exmujer en su cama. Este tio... joder segun lo quieres ver.. es un resucitado... Ahora.. si nos empeñamos en ver lo malo...

Tiene salud, un curro, tiene pasta y ninguna atadura. De partida no esta mal.


----------



## Common_Deletion (24 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, teniendo green card y trabajo en nada mas ni nada menos que NYC, puedes irte por medio globo buscando chochito tercermundista para traerte a NYC, casarte y darle green card. Luego esa relacion igual dura o igual no, pero oye por lo menos disfrutas. Y digo chochito tercemundista cuando tambien puedes encontrar chochito de refugiada ucraniana, ya es cuestion de gustos. Para muchas mujeres eres un braguetazo considerable, menos llorar y mas aprovechar lo que tienes (lo digo de buen rollo total).


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Se le ha venido todo "su" mundo encima... A ver.. que le entiendo.. pero vamos es reposicionarse.
> 
> Jodido esta el que se divorcia, se queda sin casa, sin crios, le embargan medio sueldo para los mochuelos y paga la mitad de la hipoteca para que otro se folle a su exmujer en su cama. Este tio... joder segun lo quieres ver.. es un resucitado... Ahora.. si nos empeñamos en ver lo malo...
> 
> Tiene salud, un curro, tiene pasta y ninguna atadura. De partida no esta mal.



Joder, si tuviese esa posición en España sería el típico madurito de oro. Por lo pronto en España las divorciadas se lo rifarían, e incluso muchas treinteañeras algo desesperadas a las que comienza a pasársele el arroz también.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Por cierto, teniendo green card y trabajo en nada mas ni nada menos que NYC, puedes irte por medio globo buscando chochito tercermundista para traerte a NYC, casarte y darle green card. Luego esa relacion igual dura o igual no, pero oye por lo menos disfrutas. Y digo chochito tercemundista cuando tambien puedes encontrar chochito de refugiada ucraniana, ya es cuestion de gustos. Para muchas mujeres eres un braguetazo considerable, menos llorar y mas aprovechar lo que tienes (lo digo de buen rollo total).



Es que es tal cual... aqui no le estan contando mierdas de Coelho.
Le estan dando... animos y buenos consejos... cosa que me sorprende en este lodazal.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Depende de la cotización. ¿Cotiza en USA o en España?. Lo digo por cobrar luego la jubilación porque si regresa a España, llegada la edad de jubilación tendrán que rescatar el tiempo que haya cotizado en USA. Y la verdad, a no ser que tenga usted un buen 401K...
> 
> FBAR OVDP FATCA Offshore Voluntary Disclosure Help (ovdptax.com)
> 
> Si usted ya tiene la residencia en USA, siempre puede irse a vivir a otro estado más tranquilo y mejor que cualquier pueblo pérdido en España.



Tengo residencia permanente en USA y cotizo en USA


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Se le ha venido todo "su" mundo encima... A ver.. que le entiendo.. pero vamos es reposicionarse.
> 
> Jodido esta el que se divorcia, se queda sin casa, sin crios, le embargan medio sueldo para los mochuelos y paga la mitad de la hipoteca para que otro se folle a su exmujer en su cama. Este tio... joder segun lo quieres ver.. es un resucitado... Ahora.. si nos empeñamos en ver lo malo...
> 
> Tiene salud, un curro, tiene pasta y ninguna atadura. De partida no esta mal.



Tío, me has animado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Por cierto, teniendo green card y trabajo en nada mas ni nada menos que NYC, puedes irte por medio globo buscando chochito tercermundista para traerte a NYC, casarte y darle green card. Luego esa relacion igual dura o igual no, pero oye por lo menos disfrutas. Y digo chochito tercemundista cuando tambien puedes encontrar chochito de refugiada ucraniana, ya es cuestion de gustos. Para muchas mujeres eres un braguetazo considerable, menos llorar y mas aprovechar lo que tienes (lo digo de buen rollo total).



Joder ya te digo. Por lo pronto en Panchilandia sería un auténtico partidazo. Piensa que lo único que echa para atrás a muchas panchis con los yanquis es que los perciben al final como "raritos" y que vibran en otra onda. Pero con un español tienen todo lo bueno. Hablan su idioma, una cultura y temperamento similares, para colmo les proporciona también lo bueno que tendría un yanqui. 

Que le diga a una venezolana de buen ver y muerta de asco en su país que se vaya a pasar con él unos días a su estudio en Nueva York con todos los gastos pagados, que hacen cola para follárselo.

Simplemente está en periodo de duelo, en el fondo de un pozo y no ve las cosas como tiene que verlas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Joder, si tuviese esa posición en España sería el típico madurito de oro. Por lo pronto en España las divorciadas se lo rifarían, e incluso muchas treinteañeras algo desesperadas a las que comienza a pasársele el arroz también.



Es que todavia no se ha quitado las orejeras de burro  de casado. Cuando se las quite pues igual hasta se sorprende. Y evidentemente se va a tener que mover... es tio., para follar hay que moverse. SI se piensa que se vuelve a Avila y aparecen alli MILFS a cascoporro a comerle el rabo... lo tiene claro.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, me ha animado.



Es que es la verdad joder!!!


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, me ha animado.



a ver dame los perfiles de las otras dos que te tiran los tejos


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Podrias trabajar para tu empresa neoyorquina en España por temporadas, en remoto, y volver a EEUU de vez en cuando para mantener la green card?



Lo hice este verano durante dos meses, peor me lo dejaron hacer muy a regañadientes y porque vine a cuidar de mi madre que estaba muy jodida.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Yo pudiendo, un rancho en Tejas, y un winchester con municiones, muchas municiones...



Ávila es como Texas pero con tipos aún más hoscos


fogbugz dijo:


> Mi opinion es que en informatica puedes ganar mas de $100k facil alli. Es mas, para tener cash antes de jubilarte yo me buscaria algo asi.
> 
> Si tienes contactos en Madrid o Barcelona puede ser que consigas algo bien pagado. Si buscas mujeres, estar en una gran ciudad te da acceso a un mercado mucho mas grande. Ahora bien, es cierto que con aplicaciones eso ya no es tanto problema.
> 
> Hay zonas de USA mucho mas familiares. Yo no me mudaria a Espana solo porque NY sea demasiado impersonal.



Creo que es un buen consejo, salir de la comodidad de ese curro, buscar uno bien pagado unos añitos y ya con buena bolsa volver a España.

Desde luego es mucho mejor consejo que irse a comer una mierda de Kebab a un antro de moros en Harlem.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Por cierto, teniendo green card y trabajo en nada mas ni nada menos que NYC, puedes irte por medio globo buscando chochito tercermundista para traerte a NYC, casarte y darle green card. Luego esa relacion igual dura o igual no, pero oye por lo menos disfrutas. Y digo chochito tercemundista cuando tambien puedes encontrar chochito de refugiada ucraniana, ya es cuestion de gustos. Para muchas mujeres eres un braguetazo considerable, menos llorar y mas aprovechar lo que tienes (lo digo de buen rollo total).



Buen consejo. Gracias


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

yo tengo 61 y un par de buenos amigos vivo solo desde hace bastant tiempo y me dedico a la vida contemplativa ya es que ni me planteo tener nada con mujeres pelazo tengo estoy eso si gordo peor voy adelgazando bastante y la verdad con al que se nos viene encima prefiero estar como estoy porque tela marinera


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es que es tal cual... aqui no le estan contando mierdas de Coelho.
> Le estan dando... animos y buenos consejos... cosa que me sorprende en este lodazal.



Si, yo también estoy flipando. Imagino que será porque tengo en el ignore a casi todos los hijoputas que pululan por aquí y he dejado a los mejores.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> yo tengo 61 y un par de buenos amigos vivo solo desde hace bastant tiempo y me dedico a la vida contemplativa ya es que ni me planteo tener nada con mujeres pelazo tengo estoy eso si gordo peor voy adelgazando bastante y la verdad con al que se nos viene encima prefiero estar como estoy porque tela marinera



Te lo digo en serio Visaman. Cuando esté en Madrid tengo que tomarme una cerveza contigo (¿Te dije que soy Madrileño?). Pareces un tío de puta madre: Ingenioso, culto, siempre de buen rollo y con palabras de ánimo. Pero sin mariconadas ¿eh?


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te lo digo en serio Visaman. Cuando esté en Madrid tengo que tomarme una cerveza contigo (¿Te dije que soy Madrileño?). Pareces un tío de puta madre: Ingenioso, culto, siempre de buen rollo y con palabras de ánimo. Pero sin mariconadas ¿eh?



eso esta hecho vente a la sierra comer que yo te invito y hablamos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver dame los perfiles de las otras dos que te tiran los tejos



Vamos allá:

1) Negra cincuentona divorciada con 3 hijos (tiene pasta, su propia empresa de contabilidad y viene al curro de vez en cuando). No tiene mal cuerpo porque va al gimnasio de vez en cuando, pero vamos nada que ver con el cuerpazo brutal de mi mujer. Se llama Natali

2) Charo americana rubia con ojos azules de unos 47, no está mal de cara, no está muy gorda pero tiene cuerpo de botijo, con dos niños mulatos y recién divorciada del negro que la hostiaba día si y día también: Tiene pinta de estar completamente loca. Se llama Lara

3) Chica de 26 años hindú: No está mal de cara, pero es bizca. Está un poco gordita, pero tiene tetazas y culamen. Está salidisima y me temo que también está completamente loca. Se llama Sruthi

Vamos: Un muestrario de horrores.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso esta hecho vente a la sierra comer que yo te invito y hablamos.



No hombre, lo que tienes que hacer es ir tú al estudio de Nueva York y así le enseñas a buitrear como Dios manda. Que tantos años en gringolandia seguro que ya lo ha olvidado.


----------



## Avioncito (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...




1-Eso que te ahorras de no haber tenido antes un churumbel (y mira que soy niñero, pero te ahorras manutención aunque alli no se como funcionará.

2-Seguir ahorrando un tiempo, si no estás con ella, esa suma de 1000-1500 aumentará.

3-Pirarte sin mirar atrás de vuelta a España con la gente que te quiere.

4-Cuando la doña esté cuidando "cats", empezará a escribirte del tipo...""Hi My Darling".

5-Tu la ignorarás como debe ser, sintiéndote querido por tu familia, amigos, hobbies y mil cosas sin necesidad de vivir agarrado al puto pavo de acción de gracias.

He dicho.

Pd: Nada como tener las cosas claras en la vida y valorarte sin ser tampoco un fantasmón.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos allá:
> 
> 1) Negra cincuentona divorciada con 3 hijos (tiene pasta, su propia empresa de contabilidad y viene al curro de vez en cuando). No tiene mal cuerpo porque va al gimnasio de vez en cuando, pero vamos nada que ver con el cuerpazo brutal de mi mujer. Se llama Natali
> 
> ...



Obviamente la hindú. Además si se pone aún más bizca cuando se corre, va a ser para hacerle una foto.

Dicho lo cual, por Dios, no te limites a material de saldo cuando te vuelvo a repetir que con español e inglés, tienes el mundo a tus pies. Mira hasta rima y todo.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> 1-Eso que te ahorras de no haber tenido antes un churumbel (y mira que soy niñero, pero te ahorras manutención aunque alli no se como funcionará.
> 
> 2-Seguir ahorrando un tiempo, si no estás con ella, esa suma de 1000-1500 aumentará.
> 
> ...



Joder, estoy flipando con vuestros consejos. ¿Seguro que esto es burbuja?
Aún nadie me ha dicho: Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos allá:
> 
> 1) Negra cincuentona divorciada con 3 hijos (tiene pasta, su propia empresa de contabilidad y viene al curro de vez en cuando). No tiene mal cuerpo porque va al gimnasio de vez en cuando, pero vamos nada que ver con el cuerpazo brutal de mi mujer. Se llama Natali
> 
> ...



la de 26... a cuatro patas... y le corriges las luces.


----------



## Olivander's (24 Nov 2022)

Pinchate a la Sruthi y ya nos cuentas


----------



## Avioncito (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, estoy flipando con vuestros consejos. ¿Seguro que esto es burbuja?
> Aún nadie me ha dicho: Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón



No, yo al menos contesto como me gustaria que me contestasen a mi, al menos a nivel de consejos.

No soy infalible ni lo pretendo, yo también me confundo, e incluso cpn tu chica, igual la estoy juzgando mal, me baso en tu opinión, pero cuando he estado jorobado, he agradecido un buen consejo siempre.

Se fuerte, prioriza y joder, QUIERETÉ!


----------



## otroyomismo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera bar en el pueblo, no hay ni eso
> 
> (...) y seguir haciendo la vida que hacía en España: Quedar con los pocos amigos que tengo para tomar una cerveza, (...) Ir al gimnasio. (...) disfrutar cuidar de mis padres, disfrutar, ejem, de mi hermano, disfrutar (eso si) de mis sobrinas, intentar meterla en caliente con una señora de mi edad de vez en cuando , buff, que pereza, leer libros y mas, muchos mas hobbies. *En fin: Pasar el tiempo lo mejor que pueda hasta que me de un cáncer o un Alzheimer y me acabe pegando un tiro para no sufrir.*
> 
> Si es que tenía que haberle hecho un bombo antes. Por lo menos ahora tendría un hijo y me lo pasaría de puta madre con él.



Pues al final de eso se trata. 
No tienes sobrinos? Te ahorras las responsabilidades de un padre y los disfrutas como nadie 

Yo algunos años mas que tu. En su momento tome la eleccion de cambiar de puesto de trabajo de funci para tener la familia mas cerca. Evidentemente no tenia que cruzar el Atlantico para ello


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, estoy flipando con vuestros consejos. ¿Seguro que esto es burbuja?
> Aún nadie me ha dicho: Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón



Venga no perdamos las buenas costumbres.

Te jodes hijoputa, que ahora mismo está haciendo un sandwich con un rapero negro y un moro cabrón. Eres un pringado total.


----------



## mudj (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues así ha sido: No hubo ninguna discusión ni movida: Hace dos semanas cenamos juntos, nos volvimos a casa, empecé a hacerle carantoñas para echar el polvete semanal (me ponía a cien con solo mirarme)y me lo soltó: Ya no te quiero, no siento nada, esta relación es muy aburrida, somos diferentes. Adiós.
> 
> Además ha coincidido en que ella estos años estaba haciendo el doctorado y yo era el que mantenía la economía familiar. Hace un par de meses acabó el doctorado, encontró curro empezó a ganar pasta, y ha sido cuando me ha dado la patada.
> 
> ...



Pues que te ha usado, te ha abierto como a un paquete de patatas, se ha comido las que ha querido y cuando ha tenido suficiente, te ha tirado a la papelera sin mas. Son gente egoísta y sin corazón. Tu estás dolido, pero que suerte has tenido::estar junto a un ser así que te vampiriza, es muy triste


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues así ha sido: No hubo ninguna discusión ni movida: Hace dos semanas cenamos juntos, nos volvimos a casa, empecé a hacerle carantoñas para echar el polvete semanal (me ponía a cien con solo mirarme)y me lo soltó: Ya no te quiero, no siento nada, esta relación es muy aburrida, somos diferentes. Adiós.
> 
> Además ha coincidido en que ella estos años estaba haciendo el doctorado y yo era el que mantenía la economía familiar. Hace un par de meses acabó el doctorado, encontró curro empezó a ganar pasta, y ha sido cuando me ha dado la patada.
> 
> ...



Pues hombre si hay percha y situacion economica desahogada... el error de tu vida es venirte a un pueblo Paco de mierda.

COn 50?? una de 35-40 que este presentable no es nada utopico. Joder yo tengo 44 y la ultima con la que estuve tenia 30.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Menudo pedazo de subnormal pagando karma de subnormal.

Putero de mierda con una joven putaza mantenida gastadora y cara de la que se enamora y la llama mi mujer cuando te ha utilizado de billetera. No das detalles de ella pero putas de ese nivel hay pocas que se líen con viejos decrépitos por pasta.

En fin que eres GILIPOLLAS y un putero de mierda y ahora te ves solo y sin hijos por ser escoria integral. Karma y solo está empezando puterazo. Tu salud va a caer en picado y olvídate de pensar que aún estás de buen ver porque con 50 no ligas ni pagando aunque todos os creáis bien conservados dais asco por la cara de viejos y manos de viejos.

En América no pintas nada. No te has hecho amigos en 5 años teniendo putaca de compañía ahora eres un viejo creepy que da miedo. Además siendo español nadie quiere nada contigo aunque no te lo digan.

Vuelve a España y punto. Morirte solo como un perro en Manhattan es repugnante. España es mil veces mejor y ahora está mejor que nunca a nivel de desarrollo. Con un seguro médico privado te cubres por muy poco dinero y aunque sigas solo estás en tu tierra y ya te preparas para morirte porque tu vida de mierda se ha terminado. Esa puta te ha engañado todos estos años. Ahora mismo está follando con uno joven y pensar en ti le da asco. Te jodes por payaso y perdedor nato informático de mierda.

Haber estudiao.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Qué tu mujer vuelva? NO seas mendrugo hombre. Aunque vuelva ya ha cruzado la línea. A partir de ahora solo vas a ser un apaño circunstancial para ella. Ya se que estás encoñado y va a dar igual lo que te diga. Que te llama llorando y jurando que se ha equivocado o que eres el amor de su vida y te tendrá comiendo de la mano en dos minutos. Pero por Dios no cometas ese error, que ya tienes una edad.
> 
> Búscate una guarrilla para que se te pase el mal rato y sobre todo para quemar las naves. Eso o terminarás jodido pero de verdad.



Este es completamente retrasado. El típico gañán pueblerino que no distingue una tía de una oveja para ellos son lo mismo. Subnormal viejo de mierda que no has dado un consejo bueno en tu puta vida divorciado perdedor.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> Este es completamente retrasado. El típico gañán pueblerino que no distingue una tía de una oveja para ellos son lo mismo. Subnormal viejo de mierda que no has dado un consejo bueno en tu puta vida divorciado perdedor.



Hombre, bienvenido, ya te echábamos de menos. Estos hilos sin que aparezca el subnormal de guardia, como que resultan un poco sosos. 

Venga a ver lo que tardas en que todo el hilo te mande a la nevera. Igual bates algún tipo de récord y todo.


----------



## unaburbu (25 Nov 2022)

Estoy dividido. Si realmente el día a día va a ser una mierda, al final acabarás volviendo. Si te quieres centrar en tu casa rural y te llegan rentas, es para echar cuentas. Quédate hasta que llegue la primavera en NY. Tienes 4 meses para darle vueltas.

Yo estoy en el primer lustro de los 40 y mi huida al pueblo la tengo clara. En cuanto la empresa caiga, de cabeza. Hasta entonces sigo remando que de momento gano bien. Para colmo han metido la fibra y me han hecho por fin el camino hacia el terreno. Me falta mejorar la cubierta para pasar los inviernos tranquilos y le pueden dar por saco a la urbe satánica robaenergía.


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso a veces: En este país no voy a tener familia ni red social jamás: Ya tengo 50 años y no voy a rehacer mi vida como cuando tenía 20 años. No quiero volverme a España yo solo, dentro de diez años cuando mis amigos ya no se acuerden de nuestra amistad y cuando mis padres hayan fallecido.
> 
> No quiero ser como el "señor Juanjo": Un tío de 80 años del pueblo que vive solo, no tiene familia y tiene una gatera en el salón de su casa donde da de comer a 30 putos gatos del pueblo.



Y qué hay de malo en esa imagen "socialmente inducida" que describes del señor Juanjo? Al menos el señor Juanjo habrá llegado a los 80

Saludos


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> Menudo pedazo de subnormal pagando karma de subnormal.
> 
> Putero de mierda con una joven putaza mantenida gastadora y cara de la que se enamora y la llama mi mujer cuando te ha utilizado de billetera. No das detalles de ella pero putas de ese nivel hay pocas que se líen con viejos decrépitos por pasta.
> 
> ...



Eres un tío encantador, seguro que tienes un montón de amigos / as  
Por cierto: Ojalá tuviera el 2% de la pasta que tiene la familia de mi mujer.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Que no joder, que no has leilo el hilo: Que tiene más pasta que yo, que su familia es rica. Lo del doctorado no creo que haya influido, pero yo que sé.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Estoy dividido. Si realmente el día a día va a ser una mierda, al final acabarás volviendo. Si te quieres centrar en tu casa rural y te llegan rentas, es para echar cuentas. Quédate hasta que llegue la primavera en NY. Tienes 4 meses para darle vueltas.
> 
> Yo estoy en el primer lustro de los 40 y mi huida al pueblo la tengo clara. En cuanto la empresa caiga, de cabeza. Hasta entonces sigo remando que de momento gano bien. Para colmo han metido la fibra y me han hecho por fin el camino hacia el terreno. Me falta mejorar la cubierta para pasar los inviernos tranquilos y le pueden dar por saco a la urbe satánica robaenergía.



Pero ¿estás solo? esa es la cuestión: Solo en un pueblo de doce habitantes es jodido.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Y qué hay de malo en esa imagen "socialmente inducida" que describes del señor Juanjo? Al menos el señor Juanjo habrá llegado a los 80
> 
> Saludos



Si, más solo que la una pero bueno.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Hombre, gallina vieja hace buen caldo  

Escríbela coño, lo mismo la mujer se siente mal por algo y te lo quiere decir. Lo mismo se está muriendo de cáncer, fue una cabrona contigo y te quiere pedir perdón antes de cascar.


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, más solo que la una pero bueno.



Parece que estás pasando por una pequeña depresión (totalmente normal, después de pasarte lo que te ha pasado), lo que te hace ver las cosas con ese tono pesimista. Te digo: se te pasará, el tiempo lo curará y luego te preguntarás cómo pudo ser que pensaras de esa manera. Quizá también sea bueno que vayas a algún psicólogo/psiquiatra que te pueda servir de ayuda en estos momentos y te ayude a desahogarte

PD: Respecto a si venirte o no. Dejando de lado a los cuevadoritos Incels amargados del hilo que proyectan sus frustraciones con su propio pais como @SoloLeo u otros, no te lo recomiendo, porque desde el punto de vista laboral dudo mucho que vayas a encontrar algo mejor pagado. Esos salarios están al alcance de pocos en España y menos con gente de 50 años, por desgracia (aunque es verdad que el coste de la vida será inferior al de Nueva York, pero también lo será en otras ciudades Usanas a las que quizá te convenga desplazarte)


----------



## reconvertido (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



¿Tienes 50 tacos y todavía te duele que una mierda chocho te deje?
¿Todavía NO has comprendido cómo son realmente?
Te lo acaba de demostrar "el amor de tu vida".
NO EXISTE lo que buscasy necesitas.
JAMÁS existió.
Eran personajas de ficción romántica de las pelícuals de los años 1980s.
Nos jodieron la cabeza a todos.
Lo siento.

Se sociable con las alumnas de tu school of arts (¿es al de la serie Fama?).
Y queda con ellas nada más graduarse.
Follarás con 20añeras.
Olvídate de tener hijos, se te pasó el arroz, no pasa nada.

Múdate a un sitio más barato, ahorra 500 o 750 USD MÁS al mes.
HAZTE TÚ LA PUTA COMIDA (se ahorra mucho).
Quédate 5 años más, así son 1 5000 + 500 = 2 000 = 24 000 al año.
Por 5 años son 120 000.

Intenta compatibilizar tu puesto de curro con el de AWS remoto.

Y si necesitas sociabilidad, se americano coño.
La socialización empieza en las iglesias.
Seas católico o no, mira iglesias católicas (de viejas) o mira iglesias protestantes.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Nov 2022)

No lo conozco. 
Pero solo fuera de España para ganar tres veces o 4 más que España.


----------



## La biografia (25 Nov 2022)

Mi consejo es que te quedes ahí otros cinco años más y que luego te vuelvas a España, eso sí pero habiendo ahorrado antes el dinero necesario para vivir bien aquí


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

Respecto al tema de los hijos: Pienso que tienes razón en la mayoría de tus razonamientos, pero hay que tratar de adaptarse a lo que hay. También a mi por ejemplo me hubiera gustado tenerlos, pero no ha sido así. Y como dice el antropólogo Jose Antonio Jauregui: "La vida es juego", y hay que tratar de adaptarse


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Eran personajas de ficción romántica de las pelícuals de los años 1980s.
> Nos jodieron la cabeza a todos.



Es cierto. 
Recuerdo esas películas. La chorti buenísima todo dulzura, comprensión voz agradable que era animadora del equipo de rugby. Todos soñábamos con ello hasta que despertamos. 
No porque no hubiera chortinas buenas si no porque no había esa dulzura, ese tono no voz, tranquilidad. 
Empece a comocer otras mujeres fuera de España por mi trabajo y sí las hay que se hacercan a eso. Pero no en España, de ninguna manera.


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Pásame el no de whatsapp de tu ex parienta, para que le cuente que nos conocemos desde el colegio y que en realidad eres el puto Indiana Jones redivivo, pero que ella no se ha dado cuenta...
> 
> Deja de llorar con lo de la edad y el salir de copas, no seas españolazo. Quédate por allí una temporada hasta que se salga la ruptura de tu cabeza (es un tema de pura química cerebral que suele durar 6-7 meses), intenta vaciar las pelotas con regularidad con alguna semi-gorda que le guste empujar duro, entretente con lo que mas te apetezca, pero sin hundirte en vida de rata de gimnasio (darle al hierro es una puta mierda cuando estas en caída romántica, salvo que seas un fanático del tema con tendencias autistas; cúrrate algo mas dinámico, como boxear, esquiar, etc), blablablabla...
> 
> ...



Registrado hace un més y ya con más de 2000 mensajes. Pero qué barbaridad joder, pero qué barbaridad cuevadoritil!!!

Saludos y perdon por el off topic


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Joder pero cuántos foreros vivís en Nueva York??? Yo ya he contado 3 o 4 por lo menos....coño quedad para tomaros unas cervezas, lo digo en serio, eso ayuda bastante.
> 
> Por otro lado, si tú mujer te ha dejado, siento decirte que hay pocas posibilidades de que quiera volver, es posible, pero poco probable. Yo seguiría con mi vida, pasa de ella, sé que es duro, pero es lo mejor. No te vuelvas a España, aquí solo hay dolor, hambre, dictadura socialista y sueldos bajos, no seas tonto, en serio.
> 
> Respecto al tema amigos, lo que te decía de los foreros que viven allí te lo digo en serio, pero a parte de esto, yo he trabajado con americanos (aunque no he vivido allí) y en general me han parecido siempre buena gente, mucho más parecidos a nosotros que los alemanes o nórdicos en general, con los que si que es imposible hacer amistad. Un muy buen amigo está viviendo en EEUU y sale, queda con gente, etc. El problema quizás es lo que has dicho, es NY, nadie es de NY, la mayoría de la gente está de paso para trabajar y largarse, es normal que no se profundice en las relaciones, no es lo mismo vivir allí que vivir en el medio oeste, eso es cierto. Nueva York es una ciudad para vivir un tiempo, pero la gente acaba largándose



No puedes pedir que en un foro de odio como este la gente quede para reunirse....

Saludos


----------



## Indiferencia (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, tú y yo somos iguales: Precisamente el otro día me enteré de que las amigas le habían recomendado pasar de mi. Amigas que, eso sí: Están todas casadas y con hijos. Le han dicho que "viva" la vida, que es joven, que vive en Manhattan y que se puede divertir mucho.
> 
> Sé que lo mismo suena machista, pero me imagino a otro tío mancillando ese cuerpo cuyos recovecos, curvas, pecas, olores, pliegues y texturas conozco como la palma de mi mano y me entra una mala hostia que me envenena el alma.
> 
> ...



BRVTAL


----------



## cienaga (25 Nov 2022)

este hilo ya lo he vivido


----------



## Kurten (25 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> este hilo ya lo he vivido



Pero entonces es Troll? Espero que no, no tiene pinta...

Saludos


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Habla con él seriamente, perdonaros el uno al otro , abandonar el resentimiento y la ira para siempre: Yo no lo hice y creo que eso jodió el matrimonio.

A veces el amor sigue allí, en el fondo del corazón: Es una llama que arde con un fuego sagrado pero muchas veces está oculto bajo capas y capas de resentimiento, enfados, monotonía, odio, pereza y falta de comunicación.

El amor de verdad solo se encuentra una vez en la vida.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pero entonces es Troll? Espero que no, no tiene pinta...
> 
> Saludos



No me jodas, no soy un troll. Ojalá. Lo que pasa es que hace meses publiqué un hilo parecido explicando que me había comprado una casa de campo en España y que quería irme allí un tiempo pero que mi mujer no quería y pedía consejo para convencerla o para que coño hacer, ya que Nueva York no me gustaba nada. Nada que ver con todo esto: Esto es una mudanza para siempre y una ruptura sentimental que no me esperaba. No un tema de unos meses.

De todas maneras solo echamos de menos las cosas cuando ya no las tenemos: No me imaginaba que estuviera enamorado de mi mujer de esta forma. Ha sido decirme que no me quería y algo me ha hecho un "clac" en la puta cabeza. de hecho hasta pensaba dejarla yo en aquella época para volverme a España a la casita de campo. ¿Por qué cojones somos las personas así? ¿Por qué muchas veces no nos damos cuenta de lo que amamos lo que tenemos y cuando ya no lo tenemos lo deseamos con toda la fuerza del corazón?


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Tienes 50 tacos y todavía te duele que una mierda chocho te deje?
> ¿Todavía NO has comprendido cómo son realmente?
> Te lo acaba de demostrar "el amor de tu vida".
> NO EXISTE lo que buscasy necesitas.
> ...



El amor existe, pero hay que cuidarlo y yo no lo hice. No todo fue culpa suya, creo que me porté mal con ella muchas veces y lo sé y me arrepiento, pero es tarde.


----------



## jkaza (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Si me invitas a NY y me contratas o me consigues la green card, esos 50K nos lo fundimos en un finde


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Si me invitas a NY y me contratas o me consigues la green card, esos 50K nos lo fundimos en un finde



Pero solo si te traes a un par de golfas de las que se dejan por detrás


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Si, también es verdad.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Parece que estás pasando por una pequeña depresión (totalmente normal, después de pasarte lo que te ha pasado), lo que te hace ver las cosas con ese tono pesimista. Te digo: se te pasará, el tiempo lo curará y luego te preguntarás cómo pudo ser que pensaras de esa manera. Quizá también sea bueno que vayas a algún psicólogo/psiquiatra que te pueda servir de ayuda en estos momentos y te ayude a desahogarte
> 
> PD: Respecto a si venirte o no. Dejando de lado a los cuevadoritos Incels amargados del hilo que proyectan sus frustraciones con su propio pais como @SoloLeo u otros, no te lo recomiendo, porque desde el punto de vista laboral dudo mucho que vayas a encontrar algo mejor pagado. Esos salarios están al alcance de pocos en España y menos con gente de 50 años, por desgracia (aunque es verdad que el coste de la vida será inferior al de Nueva York, pero también lo será en otras ciudades Usanas a las que quizá te convenga desplazarte)



Si, he pensado en ir al médico: Llevo prácticamente dos semanas sin dormir más de 5 horas diarias y casi sin comer. Estoy hasta con mareos y con miedo de que me dé un jamacuco.


----------



## jkaza (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, estoy flipando con vuestros consejos. ¿Seguro que esto es burbuja?
> Aún nadie me ha dicho: Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón



Pues claro que se la estará follando un negro miserable que no tiene donde caerse muerto, y los que se la habrán follado sin que te hayas enterado. Las mujeras son así.

Un compañero de curro me contó que su mujera le dejó con la excusa de que había perdido la juventud a su lado. Un día se dejó un pendrive olvidado en el curro, lo pinché, vi a la tipa que no se podía tocar ni con un palo 

A ejpaña ni se te ocurra ir. Yo vivo en Alemania, y como parece que a tus conciudadanos les molesta eso de que nos calentemos en invierno, me empieza a interesar eso de irme a EEUU. Es complicado? Es rentable sueldo/coste de la vida?


----------



## StolenInnocence (25 Nov 2022)

Quedate ahi.Mejor no mezcles trabajo y amistades.
Busca las amistades por otras vias.


----------



## StolenInnocence (25 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues por ahí hay un forero que dice que lo que dices es mentira y que te cubren todo.
> En otro post.
> Yo estuve en Utah y terminé volviendo fue principalmente por la vida opresiva de allí y la religión mormona.
> Te dicen que no les importa pero es falso siempre intentan hacer proselitismo contigo y te cansas.
> ...



Te la jugaron las hormonas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Vuelve a España, tu mujer mejor olvídate, contacto cero porque no quiere saber nada de tí. Algo hiciste mal, haber estado más atento, ahora borrón y cuentta nueva para lo cual te ayudará largarte de allí. 
Total a tí n o te gusta a quello


----------



## Charles B. (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Tú no has salido de Cuenca en toda tu puta vida, so *payaso*.


----------



## Offtopicalio (25 Nov 2022)

Quédate unos meses más en Nueva York. En esos meses ve buscando trabajo en otro estado con mejor tiempo, alguna ciudad de tamaño medio, con campus que tenga un buen downtown, y mira a ver si hay posibilidad de que tu esposa vuelva contigo.

Supongo que tienes la green card por matrimonio, verdad?

Yo de ser tú, antes de mudarme a España me mudaría a un estado del sur a no ser que en España tuviera trabajo seguro y estabilidad. En EEUU son muy de crear clubs de amigos de cualquier cosa. En tu nueva ciudad mira por Facebook si hay clubs de amigos de lo que sea y apúntate para conocer gente.

Tu esposa era estudiante de doctorado en la NYU? Supongo que tendría tuition remission, porque lo que costaría estudiar ahí...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos que al final acabarás solo en un asilo público cagándote encima y sin nadie que te venga a visitar.
> 
> Yo cometí el error de no tener hijos: Simplemente no me gustaban los niños y nunca tuve mucha pasta como para planteármelo en serio. Pero al menos, tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido.
> 
> Estar solo en la vida a mi edad equivale a estar muerto en vida: Ver pasar los años, las estaciones, y saber que cada día estas un poco más derroido. En fin, no culpo a nadie, al menos sé que fui yo el que nunca quiso tener hijos.



Una pregunta íntima... 
Cómo hacíais para que tu mujer no se quedase preñada? 
Te corrías fuera? porque eso puede ser motivo de divorcio. 
A las mujeres no les suele hacer gracia. 

O acaso ella tomaba la pildora?
Porque eso tampoco es muy afrodisiaco.


----------



## Offtopicalio (25 Nov 2022)

Un error común es pensar que la gente en el trabajo es poco sociable porque no invita a fiestas ni llama. Tal vez tendrás que ser tú el que tenga que proponer planes durante una temporada para atraer a tus compañeros y formar cuadrilla. Si bien es verdad que en EEUU la gente es bastante más rancia y casera que en España.


----------



## StolenInnocence (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos allá:
> 
> 1) Negra cincuentona divorciada con 3 hijos (tiene pasta, su propia empresa de contabilidad y viene al curro de vez en cuando). No tiene mal cuerpo porque va al gimnasio de vez en cuando, pero vamos nada que ver con el cuerpazo brutal de mi mujer. Se llama Natali
> 
> ...



Si solo buscas su fisico,vete de putas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sé que lo primero que va a hacer es quedarse embarazada. *Es lo que ella quería y que yo no lo tenía aún muy claro. *Yo creo que es el principal motivo por el que me dejó.



Vale ya está respondido lo que te pregunté antes. 

Es que ya te vale, bien merecido lo tienes. 
Las mujeres para qué sirven? pues para parir y tu se lo negaste. 
Pues muy bien ha hecho en mandarte a tomar por culo. 

Lo único que podrías hacer para recuperarla es decirle que la quieres preñar.


----------



## agon (25 Nov 2022)

Nada que no se quite en un fin de semana en AC.


----------



## Kenthomi (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Soy del 88 y con mi capacidad adaptación y lealtad si me formáis me voy para allá de cabeza es más como bien dicen aquí España ya no existe 

Siempre nos quedará Teruel no? Pero España ya es Ciudad 17 del Half Life prox. Se llamará la ciudadela 

Pues lo dicho yo no tengo hijos ni tengo nada soy un nómada y si de algo se es de pasarlo de puta madre en mi tiempo libre así que no estaría mal irme de este... Mmm¿?


----------



## Kalevala (25 Nov 2022)

Estas depre después de que tu mujer te haya dejado.

Pero estas en una situación excepcional:
trabajo cojonudo
ahorros
tiempo libre

De verdad, puedes hacer lo que quieras:
quieres follar? Putas o tinder (en New York, chupado)
quieres salir con alguien a cenar y charlar? Tinder o apúntate a baile de salsa
dedicate a algún hobbie
gym y vida sana

En serio, yo estaba igual cuando me divorcié pero en estos dos años he follado más que nunca, he hecho lo que quería cuando quería, he ahorrado un huevo y tengo el proyecto de construirme una casita en el campo (el tuyo puede ser otro, claro)


----------



## Euler (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Habla con él seriamente, perdonaros el uno al otro , abandonar el resentimiento y la ira para siempre: Yo no lo hice y creo que eso jodió el matrimonio.
> 
> A veces el amor sigue allí, en el fondo del corazón: Es una llama que arde con un fuego sagrado pero muchas veces está oculto bajo capas y capas de resentimiento, enfados, monotonía, odio, pereza y falta de comunicación.
> 
> *El amor de verdad solo se encuentra una vez en la vida.*



O ninguna.


----------



## ROBOTECH (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...




El curro es cojonudo pero el ahorro no es tanto para vivir en Nueva York. Entiendo que los gastos se comen los grandes ingresos, pero con tu conocimiento lo suyo sería trabajar online y vivir en Cascais o Estoril por cuatro duros; o dentro de EEUU, una vida sin estrés en Florida, cerca del gran César Vidal.

Tu éxito laboral se ve empañado por las condiciones de vida que tienes que soportar al vivir en una gran ciudad. NYC solo compensa si eres un triunfador total de los de ahorrar 5.000$ al mes en vez de esos 1.000-1.500.

Por tu nivel, mejor estarías conduciendo un Mustang y quedar con los amigos frikis de la NASA en Tampa a comer gofres en un Waffle House a las 3 AM y luego volver a tu casaza enorme con clima veraniego a forear un rato, mientras te zumbas a las 20 añeras de tu área y presumes de idioma español auténtico nativo.

Eso o Cascais, Montpellier o similar.

Realmente no veo que saques partido a NYC, no te veo quedando con los judíos frikis del área a hablar de ciencia ficción o cosas así, entonces no tiene sentido permanecer allí.


----------



## BeninExpress (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he leído el hilo entero y creo que la mayoría no habéis captado la esencia del mensaje inicial.. El Mercader no quiere morir solo en un país extraño. Oyes, y es algo normal que hemos sentido muchos viviendo fuera. No eres ni el primero ni el último al que le entra morriña cuando la chati que te embaucó te deja tirado y te encuentras más solo que un perro callejero.

Muchos mensajes cuñaos en plan España es una mierda y cosas por el estilo, pero muy pocos echándole un verdadero cable al pobre hombre que aún está a tiempo de volver a su tierra natal y tener un último tercio de vida mucho más amable que el que va a tener en la picadora de carne que es Nueva York.

A ver, he estado en Estados Unidos 10 veces en mi vida. Me encanta ir de turista, conozco tanto la costa Este, como la Oeste, Florida, Texas.. un país cojonudo para estar unas dos semanas tocándote la polla y sintiéndote el prota de alguna de las miles de películas que hemos visto.. conducir por la ruta 66, subir las escaleras del Museo de Arte de Filadelfia en plan Rocky, patinar frente al Rockefeller Center, jugar al baloncesto en Venice Beach, comerte una hamburguesa en un In-N-Out, cruzar el Golden Gate en bici, escuchar Welcome to Miami-Bienvenidos a Miami en el aeropuerto, ver los mega campus universitarios, ponerte hasta el culo desayunando bacon con huevos más tortilla tortitas café zumo y patatas fritas a las 7 de la mañana, poner un coche a toda pastilla en una highway y gritar '88 miles per hour!!', los bisontes, coyotes, pumas, pelícanos..

Sí sí, recuerdo todas esas cosas que he hecho en todos los años que he visitado ese maravilloso país que parece un decorado gigantesco de una película de cine.

Pero una cosa es eso e incluso vivir en primera persona el sueño americano como ha estado haciendo el OP, y otra muy distinta vivir en un país que en el fondo NO es el tuyo, con costumbres ajenas, una manera de ver la vida bastante peculiar, y lo más importante, donde no tienes a nadie a tu lado, ni familia, ni amigos, ni nada físico. Nada, no hay absolutamente nada a lo que agarrarse salvo un entorno cuqui y un buen sueldo.

Supongo que por las pinceladas que ha dado el OP sus padres todavía viven. Si es así no lo dudes: vuelve a España. El poco tiempo que puedas pasar con ellos valdrá muchísimo más que cualquier nuevo chochito americano que puedas encontrar allí para darle una vuelta de tuerca más a tu experiencia yanki. La peña recomendándote quedarte y usar Tinder porque en Nueva York "está chupao follar". Madre mía con el nivel de Burbuja. Una persona busca algo de consuelo al momentáneo vacío existencial que tiene tras una ruptura sentimental en un país donde no tiene nadie en quien apoyarse y la gente le dice.. "no pasa nada, ponte a follar y ya verás cómo se te pasa".

En fin.

Ya está, no pasa nada, lo intentaste, te fuiste a Estados Unidos lo cual comparándolo con Cuenca o Ávila es como ir a la luna pero.. tiempo después la cosa no ha salido como esperabas. No seas cabezota ni hagas caso a los amargados que te aconsejan no volver a tu país alegando gilipolleces de menas, moros, Pedro Sánchez, feminismo radical, madmaxismo laboral.. en serio, ni puto caso.

Yo podría vivir en cualquier parte del planeta y hace mucho que me di cuenta que como España ningún sitio se le acerca. Podría sonar a frase cuñao pero.. es que es la puta realidad. Con todos sus defectos y taras no cambio este jodido país por absolutamente NADA.

Un bratso.


----------



## Vulcan86 (25 Nov 2022)

España tiene todo lo malo de Nueva York pero no tiene lo bueno


----------



## cienaga (25 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pero entonces es Troll? Espero que no, no tiene pinta...
> 
> Saludos



el titulo del hilo era nueva york es una mierda y explico porque 
a lo mejor es el mismo hilo pero le ha cambiado el titulo

lo encontre 





Llevo en Manhattan cinco años y esto es una puta mierda


Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos: 1) Gente, gente y más gente: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos allá:
> 
> 1) Negra cincuentona divorciada con 3 hijos (tiene pasta, su propia empresa de contabilidad y viene al curro de vez en cuando). No tiene mal cuerpo porque va al gimnasio de vez en cuando, pero vamos nada que ver con el cuerpazo brutal de mi mujer. Se llama Natali
> 
> ...



bueno veamos según mi análisis espectrografico de bigotuda usa basada en haber visto 5 minutos de sexo En NY la serie procedo a dictaminar.

1 la negra seria lo que se conoce como salida nivel médium para las negras allí follarse un blanco es triunfar, obviamente e follarías solo los findes tener su propia empresa la cansa, la chupara bien y habrá buen folleteo a nivel medio alto, pa limpiar el cuerpo de fluidos por un corto plazo te vale.

2 desaconsejable la Lara pinta de neurona patinante con tendencias sumisa y ganas de liársela al primero que pille huye insensato

3 Sruthi es nombre de puti, siendo una hindú occidentalizada creo que si le dejas claro que solo es sexo y dice que si sin problemas te la follas por todos sus agujeros no sin antes haberte tomado un cialis y tener la caja al lado junto con alguna crema para restauración de pene excesivamente frotado hasta llevarlo a on fire, que tiene ojos de loca mejor, las locas son las que mejor follan, es hora de vivir un poco peligrosamente por lo sexual generando adrenalina a tope y Sruthi te lo dará, cuando pase un tiempo y su cerebro quiera llevarte a una relación seria tienes una excusa para cortar diciendo que no estas listo aun, por lo demás no te hagas pajas mentales y al lio.


----------



## McLovin (25 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> No puedes pedir que en un foro de odio como este la gente quede para reunirse....
> 
> Saludos




Si tienes razón, pero son solo 3 o 4, eso reduce las probabilidades de que sean unos putos imbéciles, esa es la clave. Este foro está lleno -y lo digo completamente en serio- de psicópatas, desquiciados y mala gente con problemas mentales. no es que haya odio en este foro, es que directamente hay malas personas, infrahumanos. Pero lo de Nueva York son 3 o 4 nada más y me suena que eran gente normal (no recuerdo sus nicks, pero si que no eran psicópatas). Basta observarles en el foro y si te parece gente normal, quedas con ellos si se tercia porque como digo son solo 3 o 4.


----------



## thefuckingfury (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Amazon, incluida la parte de AWS es un sitio chungo para currar. La cultura de empresa es asfixiante y las expectativas, por llamarlo de alguna forma, sobre los empleados, surrealistas.


----------



## burbucoches (25 Nov 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Amazon, incluida la parte de AWS es un sitio chungo para currar. La cultura de empresa es asfixiante y las expectativas, por llamarlo de alguna forma, sobre los empleados, surrealistas.



Y mas si Eres UN tio de 50 q habla dEl "departamento de informatica" de Amazon


----------



## max power (25 Nov 2022)

Sea lo que sea lo que decidas y visto desde fuera:

Creo que es menos traumatico quedarte y, si no funciona, volver a España que venir a España y, si no funciona, regresar a USA.


----------



## rsaca (25 Nov 2022)

Hazte malote. GYM, etc. Cuando hables con ella que no de la impresión de que la echas mucho de menos. El chochito que tanto añoras volverá a ti. Crea tu propia familia.

Están convirtiendo España en un infierno. No es buen momento para volver. Con la crisis que está asomando esto va a ser un perro come al perro. Y en España ya no liga ni Dios, menos a nuestra edad:





Sociedad: - En España la cantidad de tios solteros y sin novia es brutal


Debemos ser uno de los paises de occidente con mayor número de incels, en mi entorno conozco asi por encima unos 10 hombres que les gustaria tener novia pero no lo consiguen, bien porque el esfuerzo y competencia es brutal , bien porque tiraron la toalla, y están solos. Muchos de estos hombres...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Extremoyduro (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Yo apelo a la sabiduría tradicional castellana: En tiempos de tribulación no hagas mudanza.

Yo creo que, puestos a largarse de donde esté, igual es mejor esperar a que la situación se estabilice un poco, salvo que realmente no le quede a usted más remedio.


----------



## eufor (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



lárgate de ahí cagando melodías, tira para florida, vas a escapar del frío invierno de NY y a poder disfrutar del clima y la playa tranquilamente ahora q termina la temporada de huracanes y seguro que encuentras alguna latina que menea el culo 1000 veces mejor que tu mujer y terminas por agradecerle que te haya dejado


----------



## androm (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno veamos según mi análisis espectrografico de bigotuda usa basada en haber visto 5 minutos de sexo En NY la serie procedo a dictaminar.
> 
> 1 la negra seria lo que se conoce como salida nivel médium para las negras allí follarse un blanco es triunfar, obviamente e follarías solo los findes tener su propia empresa la cansa, la chupara bien y habrá buen folleteo a nivel medio alto, pa limpiar el cuerpo de fluidos por un corto plazo te vale.
> 
> ...



Y el dicho ese de "donde tengas la olla no metas la p..."?? Igual se complica la vida aun más y su trabajo deja de ser un remanso de paz....


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2022)

50.000 en el banco con 50 años presumiendo de sueldazo ?

algo no encaja


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

como estarán de derroidas las protas dela serie sexo en ny que tampoco es que estuvieran hiperbuenorras


----------



## Barspin (25 Nov 2022)

Mi consejo desde la ignorancia rotunda: deja de hacer el canelo con las mujeres.

Apúntate a un buen gym, el Gotham no tiene demasiada mala fama aunque vive mucho de las rentas de que Hugh Jackman se deja ver por él de vez en cuando.

Vete al primer concesionario que veas de Indian y píllate una Scout o Chief, la versión más básica que haya. Y cada finde te coges la primera interestatal que te salga al paso y desapareces. Hay un canal que se llama Freewayjim que tiene rutas interesantes de las que puedes sacar carreteras secundarias más ratoneras para disfrutar con la moto.

Y así te tiras un año o dos. Luego ya si quieres te vuelves a esta cloaca que, como han dejado caer más arriba, no hay nada igual.


Suerte.


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Nov 2022)

No te muevas de allí, que más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer.

Ojala yo estuviese en tu situación, o pudiese estarlo, y como yo, firmaría poca gente... No te muevas, que vas a arrepentir toda tu vida.

Me cago en la ostia. En tu situación lo que me faltaría a mí sería tiempo para atender a tanta tía.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Nov 2022)

Mira actividades grupales, grupos de quedadas, gimnasio, todas las actividades para conocer gente que encuentres y cosas así seguro que hay bastantes.
Me sorprende que estuvierais barajando la posibilidad de tener un hijo y a los tres meses te de la patada. ¿A qué crees que se debe?


----------



## t_chip (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, estoy flipando con vuestros consejos. ¿Seguro que esto es burbuja?
> Aún nadie me ha dicho: Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón



Bueeeeno....ahí va..

!Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón!


Hala, ya está. 

!Joder, tanto quejaros de lo cabrones que somos y al final parece que entráis a que os digamos estás burradas!

Ya en serio, yo no te veo tan mal, más allá de la lógica depresion del perro recién abandonado.

Yo no me volvería a este estercolero.
Esto se está poniendo tristísimo en cuanto a relaciones de pareja con este ambiente ultrafeminazi.

Allí estás bien posicionado. Buscate una retahíla de follamigas para compensar los pollazos inmisericordes que el negro le estará metiendo a tu ex por todos los orificios (una de cal y otra de arena, que si no te amariconas)

!!Ánimo!!






Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Akira. (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Creo que no hace falta que te digamos nada, parece que lo tienes bastante claro. Aunque si yo fuese tú, no me movería de allí, quieres volver a España por el confort, porque es algo más familiar, pero teniendo trabajo en NY estable y ganándolo bien puedes hacer muchas cosas. Si no se te ocurre nada quizás tu expareja tenía razón.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo entero y creo que la mayoría no habéis captado la esencia del mensaje inicial.. El Mercader no quiere morir solo en un país extraño. Oyes, y es algo normal que hemos sentido muchos viviendo fuera. No eres ni el primero ni el último al que le entra morriña cuando la chati que te embaucó te deja tirado y te encuentras más solo que un perro callejero.
> 
> Muchos mensajes cuñaos en plan España es una mierda y cosas por el estilo, pero muy pocos echándole un verdadero cable al pobre hombre que aún está a tiempo de volver a su tierra natal y tener un último tercio de vida mucho más amable que el que va a tener en la picadora de carne que es Nueva York.
> 
> ...



joder, joder, joder. AMEN


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



solo 50.000 en el banco ahorrando eso que dices??? poco me parece


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Y por qué no te divorcias ya pedazo de puta. A qué estás esperando si le odias putaza inmunda. Seres malignos capaces de fingir lo que haga falta por dinero. Puta de mierda.


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Pillo sitio para contestarte


----------



## luron (25 Nov 2022)

Con tu edad la prioridad es el trabajo.
Tienes un trabajo cómodo, de tu campo de formación y que te reporta ingresos para vivir y ahorrar.

Volver a España sería un error garrafal. No te hagas la idea de que aquí tendrías un nivel de vida equivalente al de USA.
Sé de algunos casos de gente que volvió a España por desarraigo en el extranjero y aquí duraron meses (volvieron a emigrar).

El mercado laboral está muerto en España y y más aún para ti con 50 años de edad, salvo que tengas contactos (enchufe trifásico) para entrar en alguna empresa y permanecer en ella con un buen salario. Si no es el caso, busca la forma de mejorar allí en USA (como te han dicho, intentar moverte a Florida por ejemplo).

Estas afectado por la reciente ruptura sentimental y la idea que te surge de regresar a España es motivada por ello. Deja pasar unos meses a ver si ves las cosas con otra perspectiva.


----------



## Termes (25 Nov 2022)

hasta chochito he leído y perdido el interés... ladrillaco, paso de tus mierdas. 
Consejo, no vuelvas, te acomodarás y te quejaras de otras cosas... a lo hecho pecho, pa lante allí, y si tomas otra decisión que sea en frío cuando lo hayas superado. Un saludo


----------



## unaburbu (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero ¿estás solo? esa es la cuestión: Solo en un pueblo de doce habitantes es jodido.



Ahora que lo dices, ojito con eso.
En mi caso no estoy solo lo primero porque mi señora y yo tenemos una relación de dos décadas de hacer equipo. Pasamos mucho tiempo juntos aunque también nos damos espacio cuando cualquiera lo necesita (no niños).

Dicho esto, incluso siendo un auténtico ermitaño, un mínimo de socialización te pide el cuerpo a poco que haya gente maja en el pueblo. Llevo ya más de un lustro por el mío. Los tres primeros muy aislados de lo que es la vida social. Saludar y poco más. Pero a raíz de la pandemia empecé a ir al bar del pueblo por apoyarlo sabiendo que nadie quería ir. Ahí es donde te enteras de todo y empiezas a establecer vínculos. Por suerte la gente muy respetuosa y maja. Esto hace que el pueblo te llene mucho más. ¿Quieres estar una semana sin aparecer por el bar? Nadie te lo va a echar en cara. ¿Que quieres asistir a los eventos tipo asamiento de castañas y cosas así llevando algo? Te lo agradecen de forma infinita.

Además, lo suyo es una transición. Pasar 50% ciudad, 50% pueblo e ir adaptándote. Pasar de NY a un micropueblo puede ser un shock incluso venerando la soledad. Es algo que te lo tiene que pedir el cuerpo. En tu caso, si puedes andar por Madrid a la par que en el pueblo, sería ideal. Hasta que la balanza se vaya inclinando hacia un modelo u otro de vida.

P.D.: Siempre puedes tener un plan que veo últimamente en mi entorno de gente empresauria con pasta: Irte a Rep. Dominicana, liarte con una nativa gostosa aunque sepas que es todo un paripé y te quiere encasquetar a la familia. Pero es un acuerdo para recibir amor, sexo, compañía en un entorno tropical apartado de la vieja Europa.


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 Nov 2022)

Apuntate al gym y 0 contacto


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Offtopicalio dijo:


> Un error común es pensar que la gente en el trabajo es poco sociable porque no invita a fiestas ni llama. Tal vez tendrás que ser tú el que tenga que proponer planes durante una temporada para atraer a tus compañeros y formar cuadrilla. Si bien es verdad que en EEUU la gente es bastante más rancia y casera que en España.



Si tiene 50 putos años qué cojones habláis de amiguitos y pollas si a los 50 años la gente de su edad está empezando a tener nietos y su vida de casados con hijos consiste en ver la tele y salir los fines de semana a hacer la compra.

A los 50 años como mucho pueden aspirar a hacerse amigos de otros solitarios creepy porque los divorciados pasan de ellos. Pero claro, hacerse amigos de solitarios creepy no les hace gracia porque ellos lo único que quieren es un falso amigo para salir y conseguir otra puta nueva que los vuelva a reventar y de los amigos pasan como de la mierda porque este tipo de gentuza siempre han usado a los amigos para conseguir chocho y luego adiós.

Este mierda del hilo se merece todo lo que le está pasando y lo que le queda. Es escoria el infraser. 

En la vida se tienen amigos y se cuida a los amigos. Los chochos y las putas vienen después y jamás se pone la vida y el dinero en sus manos. Esta gentuza nunca tienen amigos porque lo dan todo por ellas y traicionan a los amigos y a su madre si hace falta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero ¿estás solo? esa es la cuestión: Solo en un pueblo de doce habitantes es jodido.



12 habitantes ahora... en 5 años igual alli no queda nadie.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

*VAYA UNA MIERDA DE VIDA POR UN COÑO*


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



A tu edad y si es cierto que tienes buenos ingresos y ahorros aún eres apetecible para treinteañeras de algunos países, pero en España de espera soledad.

Vete a un país donde una hembra de valore, aunque sea por tus recursos, te hará compañía, cocinará y follarás, hasta podrías dejarla preñada.

Y tu mujer es probable que ya estaba con otro hace meses, ha visto que tiene la liana agarrada bien y ha soltado la tuya.


----------



## Rocker (25 Nov 2022)

Quédate en USA. España está hecha mierda, UK es mierda pero no considero volver a España ni de coña. Si con tu mujer no salen bien las cosas, será por mujeres, las usanas son muy sueltas al menos te hartarás de follar más que en España. Yo estoy felizmente casado con una española y ahora con un niño, nos vinimos a UK hace años, pero si no estuviera con ella tengo clarísimo que ahora con mi nivel de inglés no tendría ningún problema en follarme sólo a british nada de españolas en uk ni latinas.

El trabajo si en New York es estable aprovecha para seguir con ese trabajo, además de informática siempre puedes hacer otras cosas a distancia.
Haz planes de quedar con gente en grupos de meetup en aficiones que te interesen.
Intenta ver si se puede arreglar la relación con tu mujer, sino pues siempre hay más mujeres, vete a grupos de meetup, conoce mujeres, enseñáles a cocinar recetas españolas se abrierán de piernas rápido 

Se me olvidaba: En España te esperan españolas de 50 con hijos para que los mantegas a todos, o solteras de 35-40 con gatos cuyas aficciones son ir a manifestaciones, instagram, twitter y poco más. Las menores de 30 te mirarán como un salido o desesperado a no ser que seas Brad Pitt o Dicaprio o dejando de lado el físico si tienes un dineral, por supuesto luego te harán la liana como a Risto.
USA con sus defectos, aún tienes más posibilidades de ligar que en España.


----------



## Feyerabend (25 Nov 2022)

Yo me vendría, no me parece que ahorres tampoco demasiado para ese puesto en Nueva York. Supongo que los gastos de alojamiento se comen bastante del sueldo, quizás una opción es volverte a Espanha o al menos a Europa, para ti solo no necesitas mucho y estarías cerca de los tuyos.
En cuanto a la mujera, alquien que te deja por no quererte más no merece la pena, es duro, pero deberías olvidarla.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Quédate allí si estás bien... De la mujer olvídate, nunca volverá, cuando acabe con el de ahora encontrará a otro, si no tienes hijos con ella se olvidará de ti como si fueras un gato muerto en una cuneta.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> *VAYA UNA MIERDA DE VIDA POR UN COÑO*



Ejqueeee es pelirroja de 1,75 con ojos azules y culito respingón y está buenísima cuñaaaooo que no lo entiendes que por un chocho esta puta gentuza MATA y luego viene a llorar y pedir consejo y amigos.

Ya hay que ser puto perdedor y subnormal para tratar bien a esta escoria con patas que habrá traicionado a todos sus amigos familia y el que surja por un coño apestoso de una puta que le ha estado engañando años y se entera el día que le deja. 

Me juego un euro a que el elemento es progre encima.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Nov 2022)

Obviando que seguramente sea un trolleo. 
Siendo himformatico y puediendo trabajar online, aunque solo fuera ganando 1500€ al mes con ahorros y alguna renta yo me iria de cabeza a :
Pais surasiático
Pais de Europa del este
En ambos el tema mujeres mas facil, en Europa del este por estar dentro de la U.E y a tiro de España lo tienes mas facil. 
Coste/calidad de vida mejor. 

Lo unico que con 50 años es mas dificil establecer un circulo de amiguetes pero no imposible.


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Nov 2022)

USA y aún menos NY no es país para viejos, por cultura, seguros médicos, comida y clima

En cambio es españa es un paraíso para los viejos.

Tú aún no eres viejo, pero esperemos que un día lo seas, yo de tí ahorraría al máximo y en 5 años o así, no ahora que estás recién separao, me pensaría en volver, a una casita en la costa, un trabajito fácil, cotizar algo y tener sanidad gratuita, y poder zamparte una paella a mediados de septiembre con 25 grados y echar una siesta.


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Nov 2022)

Divorciarse en USA es aún peor que en hezpain


----------



## circodelia2 (25 Nov 2022)

Porqueyolovalguismo usano contra porqueyolovalguismo ibérico, nada atractivo.....mejor un pais asiático tranquilo lleno de mujeres dispuestas a dejarse la piel por sus hombres. 
....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Nov 2022)

Cómprate una Ludmila o una Atahualpa por correspondencia. Para ellas Nueva York tendría mucho glamour.


----------



## Julianillo (25 Nov 2022)

Lo primero, por mucho que quieras a tu ex mujer que le den por culo.
Cero contacto.

Allí donde estés busca alguna afición que aglutine gente puede ser senderismo Crossfit, bicicleta o cualquier cosa. Eso, aparte de cuidar tu cuerpo te mejorará la cabeza y tu estado de ánimo.

Mujeres, hay apunta pala, 

Tu capacidad de ahorro en Estados Unidos creo que será superior a lo que puedas generar aquí. Eso lo tienes que evaluar...

Yo me daría unos meses antes de tomar ninguna decisión radical con el tiempo las cosas se ven de manera diferente ahora estás en caliente.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Bueeeeno....ahí va..
> 
> !Jódete, hijo de puta, se la está follando un negro, so maricón!
> 
> ...



esto ya se está quedando pa que follen solo los funcionarios escala A y langostos pensión máxima


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cómprate una Ludmila o una Atahualpa por correspondencia. Para ellas Nueva York tendría mucho glamour.



y tu como ves lo de convertirte al islam y bajarte a marruecos a por una de 16 para que te alegre la vejez? que ya te jubilas en nada


----------



## Seronoser (25 Nov 2022)

Yo me he movido bastante en mi vida, he trabajado en unos cuantos países fuera de europa (incluido Usa, como tú, en Cleveland, hace ya muchos años). Y desde luego...en Usa no me quedaría (el tema sanitario con 50 tacos es un tema...). Pero en España tampoco me quedaría. Ni en la UE.

No sé cómo eres de aventurero mentalmente hablando, como para iniciar una nueva aventura en otro país, completamente solo (mi lema es que la vida comienza, al final de tu vida de confort).

Controlando inglés y español, tienes muchas opciones en muchos lugares del mundo, a pesar de la edad.
Y sin hijos...eres un privilegiado, aunque no lo sepas. Me refiero a que eres libre de hacer lo que te salga del nabo. Sin mochilas ni remordimientos.

Sin duda te recomendaría Moscú, pero no te voy a mentir: necesitas ruso sí o sí. Y contactos.
Si no...hay países en centroamérica y sudamérica muy recomendables, como Panamá, aunque desconozco si óptimos para tu perfil profesional.

Igualmente Asia es espectacular, si controlas idiomas. Tailandia y Singapur, son mis favoritos.
Hay muchas más opciones. Estas son las que yo conozco más a fondo.

Y si lo que quieres es desconectar...joder, vuela a Dominicana, que tienes vuelos directos a Santiago y Santo Domingo desde NY por dos duros, y pásate allí un par de meses (pero no a Punta Cana, al norte Puerto Plata o al Sur a la Romana o al propio Santiago, donde están las mujeres más buenorras de RD, blanquitas...aunque hablan raro, y ese es otro tema ). Te vas a follar lo que quieras, y tu ego va a subir lo suficiente, como para empezar una nueva vida donde sea (pero no en Dominicana, este lugar es de usar y tirar).


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya, pero la familia y los amigos me atraen.



A España solo de vacaciones. Las ganas que tengo de salir de esta cloaca sociata y tercermundista. No tenemos arreglo, aquí el pueblo pide ser aún más sociata y tercermundista.
España, quién te vió, y quién te ve.


----------



## unaburbu (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> *VAYA UNA MIERDA DE VIDA POR UN COÑO*



Te lo pongo, va. enorme!


----------



## Woden (25 Nov 2022)

Ya hiciste lo más jodido que fue irte de España, no cometas el error de volver a este pozo de mierda.


----------



## androm (25 Nov 2022)

Lo que no me cuadra de lo que nos has contado ahora, es que si mal no recuerdo a inicios del verano estabas con que te querías ir al pueblo sí o sí. Nos decías que con tu mujer el tema ya iba mal y parecías bastante mentalizado de que se iba a terminar la relación... Me choca que ahora te hagas el sorprendido de que la parienta te haya largado... No sé...


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Nov 2022)

¿Cuánto le sacas a tu mujer? ¿20 años? A esa no la vuelves a ver ni en pintura ¿Estarías tú con una vieja de 70? ¿No verdad? Pues eso


----------



## Karma bueno (25 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ávila es como Texas pero con tipos aún más hoscos
> 
> Creo que es un buen consejo, salir de la comodidad de ese curro, buscar uno bien pagado unos añitos y ya con buena bolsa volver a España.
> 
> Desde luego es mucho mejor consejo que irse a comer una mierda de Kebab a un antro de moros en Harlem.



Ya pero faltan los winchesteres...


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (25 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sin duda te recomendaría Moscú, pero no te voy a mentir: necesitas ruso sí o sí. Y contactos.
> Si no...hay países en centroamérica y sudamérica muy recomendables, como Panamá, aunque desconozco si óptimos para tu perfil profesional.
> 
> Igualmente Asia es espectacular, si controlas idiomas. Tailandia y Singapur, son mis favoritos.
> ...



Tarado comunista psicópata degenerado enfermo mental solitario puto creepy traficante kremlinita de mierda.

Un puto enfermo mental que le dice que ser un colgao solitario es una ventaja y le recomienda los peores shitholes del mundo empezando por Rusia, que ya hay que estar mal de la puta cabeza, y después Latinoamérica y Asia. Menudo pedazo de hijo de puta saco de mierda puto GUARRO delincuente psicópata de mierda.


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo me he movido bastante en mi vida, he trabajado en unos cuantos países fuera de europa (incluido Usa, como tú, en Cleveland, hace ya muchos años). Y desde luego...en Usa no me quedaría (el tema sanitario con 50 tacos es un tema...). Pero en España tampoco me quedaría. Ni en la UE.
> 
> No sé cómo eres de aventurero mentalmente hablando, como para iniciar una nueva aventura en otro país, completamente solo (mi lema es que la vida comienza, al final de tu vida de confort).
> 
> ...



Menos mal que hay otro forero que dice que la sanidad no es tan buena en usa 
Pq en otro post me decian que es mentira.


----------



## eufor (25 Nov 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le sacas a tu mujer? ¿20 años? A esa no la vuelves a ver ni en pintura ¿Estarías tú con una vieja de 70? ¿No verdad? Pues eso



Tú eres bobo si su mujer es 20 años más joven que él no lo ha dejado por que él tenga 20 años más, lo ha dejado por que es pobre ...si eres feo, gordo, calvo, viejo es irrelevante por que cuando un hombre tiene el dinero por castigo, la vista deja de funcionarles y no ven hombres feos, gordos, viejos....mientras que cuando un hombre es pobre ni se molestan en mirar ya es irrelevante como sean


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Nov 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> A tu edad y si es cierto que tienes buenos ingresos y ahorros aún eres apetecible para treinteañeras de algunos países, pero en España de espera soledad.
> 
> Vete a un país donde una hembra de valore, aunque sea por tus recursos, te hará compañía, cocinará y follarás, hasta podrías dejarla preñada.
> 
> Y tu mujer es probable que ya estaba con otro hace meses, ha visto que tiene la liana agarrada bien y ha soltado la tuya.



No te líes con una del este en usa sino te da sacarán los ojos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Nov 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Te lo pongo, va. enorme!



Mejor la versión musicada


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y tu como ves lo de convertirte al islam y bajarte a marruecos a por una de 16 para que te alegre la vejez? que ya te jubilas en nada



Una mora es una adquisición muy ventajosa: por el mismo precio tienes a toda la familia de regalo para que te hagan compañía. Suegros, cuñados, sobrinos. Si tienes veinte años y lo sabes gestionar puedes montarte con todas las hermanas y las primas un harén que ni el Chepas en Podemos. Conozco casos. Pero hay que tener veinte años y ser insolvente. Con cierta edad es una locura.

Ahora más en serio, una marroquí más o menos madura y con estudios que haya salido de allí echando pestes de su opresiva cabila puede funcionar porque intentará permanecer aislada de su entorno originario. Una niñata de 16 no. O te sale una subnormal del Tik Tok y el Iphone, o te sale una pastora de cabras paleolítica, o ambas cosas.

Luego está el factor de que el sistema más extendido en Marruecos para que una mujer se pueda divorciar del marido se llama matarratas. Hacer una autopsia en ese país es muy poco común.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> la de 26... a cuatro patas... y le corriges las luces.



Pffffjajajajjj


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Nov 2022)

Los consejos que le dais son europeos en usa se casan jóvenes y viven la vida muy rápidamente como tu pareja enferme o empiece a hacer problemas económicos mal rollo.
En Utah me decian nadie quiere estar con un enfermo/a o un muerto de hambre.
Hay excepciones pero yo vi divorcios allí a tutiplen y eso que los mormones aguantan carros y carretas.
Allí con tu edad es difícil encontrar pareja o tiene dinero o las usanas ni te dan los buenos días aunque te puedes mover en ambientes de negocios o culturales dices que eres español y les pareces exótico.


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Una mora es una adquisición muy ventajosa: por el mismo precio tienes a toda la familia de regalo para que te hagan compañía. Suegros, cuñados, sobrinos. Si tienes veinte años y lo sabes gestionar puedes montarte con todas las hermanas y las primas un harén que ni el Chepas en Podemos. Conozco casos. Pero hay que tener veinte años y ser insolvente. Con cierta edad es una locura.
> 
> Ahora más en serio, una marroquí más o menos madura y con estudios que haya salido de allí echando pestes de su opresiva cabila puede funcionar porque intentará permanecer aislada de su entorno originario. Una niñata de 16 no. O te sale una subnormal del Tik Tok y el Iphone, o te sale una pastora de cabras paleolítica, o ambas cosas.
> 
> Luego está el factor de que el sistema más extendido en Marruecos para que una mujer se pueda divorciar del marido se llama matarratas. Hacer una autopsia en ese país es muy poco común.



Muchas películas ves tú jajajaa


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...




Varias cosas 
¿Cuanto tiempo llevas en usa?
¿ Tienes un curro de puta madre de director y solo eres capaz de ahorrar entre 1000 y 1500 euros al mes y solo tienes 50k ahorrados que allí ( y aquí) dan para lo que dan ? con 50 tacos ? Teniendo una pequeña empresa en España de It y teniendo un curro "de puta madre" replanteas cambiar.A electricista ? Para que si ya tiene el curro de putamadre.?Que haya demanda no significa que sin experiencia lo vayas a tener fácil para entrar y tener un buen sueldo además también hay demanda informáticos y no por ello te estás planteando la continuidad en el sector. Plantéate lo que te ha costado llegar hasta donde has llegado y si vas a tener las fuerzas y ganas suficientes como para curartelo todo desde cero de una profesión que desconoces todo y en la que te crees que formar con 50 tacos.

Por otro lado qué esperas trabajar de director informático estudiar electricidad al mismo tiempo y trabajsr en tu empresa hispanistani en otro huso horario y llegar a viejo? Te quejas gente solo vive para currar doce horas y tú qué crees que no ibas a currar ( bastante) mas de 12 horas en ese plan? Qué pasa que tú no duermes? Porque con ese tute luego no abras un hilo llorando que no esperas llegar a viejo. Lógico. 

Tienes un cacao mental importante debido a que tu mujer te ha dado la patada.

Por otra parte ,Macho sin acritud ,pero o a cualquier cosa le llamas curro de p*** madre o es que has estado gastando con tu mujercita lo que no está los escritos.

Aunque me digas que el curas de p*** madre porque solo trabajas tres o cuatro horas porque eso también lo hago yo y mi curro no es de p*** madre o al menos yo no lo considero


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Muchas películas ves tú jajajaa



Habló la experta en relaciones internacionales...


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los consejos que le dais son europeos en usa se casan jóvenes y viven la vida muy rápidamente como tu pareja enferme o empiece a hacer problemas económicos mal rollo.
> En Utah me decian nadie quiere estar con un enfermo/a o un muerto de hambre.
> Hay excepciones pero yo vi divorcios allí a tutiplen y eso que los mormones aguantan carros y carretas.
> Allí con tu edad es difícil encontrar pareja o tiene dinero o las usanas ni te dan los buenos días aunque te puedes mover en ambientes de negocios o culturales dices que eres español y les pareces exótico.



Bueno con las White trash panchitas tiene posibilidades . En Estados Unidos alrededor de cuarenta y siete millones viven en el umbral o por debajo de la pobreza. Se hizo pronto como la totalidad de población de España literal.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

El nazi al ignore.
Otro sociópata menos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Tienes un cacao mental importante debido a que tu mujer te ha dado la patada.



Hombre, para una vez que Calopez se curra el post vas tú y lo criticas...


----------



## ATDTn (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Es todo calidad de vida.
Dices que lo odias. Yo cuando he sentido eso me he largado.
Ahora no puedo mover a la familia. Me gustaría.

Aquí tb puedes pensar cuando llegues que te has equivocado. Tb me ha pasado.

No hay que tener miedo. Pero tb pensarlo bien.
A toro pasado es muy fácil acertar.

Lo mejor es ser racional y entonces 
Follow your heart.
España, eeuu o un tercero.


----------



## WasP (25 Nov 2022)

Podría tirarme el pisto, pero no. Simplemente es el mecanismo que he encontrado más eficiente para tomar decisiones. "El secreto de la supervivencia consiste en evitar las guerras, sobre todo con uno mismo."


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya, pero la familia y los amigos me atraen.



Familia y los amigos con los años si no mantienes el contacto estrecho sudan de ti. 
La familia tiene un pase porque al fin y al cabo son lazos de sangre aunque no garantiza nada pero bueno tu padre o tu madre si siguen vivos o algún hermano si te llevas medianamente bien con ellos pues tiene un pase.

Pues los amigos o son muy buenos y han mantienido contacto estrecho ( lo que se dice cuidar la amistad en sentido recíproco) o cada uno ha hecho su vida y van a sudar de ti. Además te van a ver con un bicho raro por incompatibilidad de vivencias. Vas a sentirte raro al menos durante un tiempo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Nov 2022)

No vuelvas.
Si tu mujer ya no te quiere, buscate otra .


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero ¿estás solo? esa es la cuestión: Solo en un pueblo de doce habitantes es jodido.



De eso nada. Yo estoy con mi mujera que para mí, es mucho mas que una hembra; pero en una casa de pueblo, no paras un minuto si no quieres. Y tu Mercader, lo sabes, que no has parado este verano.
Y cuando quiera tomarse una copa y vacilar, tiene Ávila a 15 minutos. Por cierto, en CyL, se comenta que en Ávila hay muchas naúfragas. Las que se agarran a los maderos de la Escuela de la PN. Y dicen que no sólo son chortinas, sino casaditas milf. 
Has oído algo, Mercader?


----------



## elmegaduque (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ....
> 
> En España tengo a mis amigos....



Es un error muy común del expatriado el creer que al regresar encontrará todo tal y como lo dejó.

El mundo gira también en España, y tus amigos hacen sus vidas.

Date con un canto en los dientes por que el chochín no te ha dejado en pelotas, has esquivado una bala, deberías valorarlo y aprender la lección.

Con 50 años deberías mirar atrás y ver qué ocurrió con los de tu edad cuando tú tenías 25.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, más solo que la una pero bueno.



Vete tú a saber. No juzgues por las apariencias.


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Nov 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Tú eres bobo si su mujer es 20 años más joven que él no lo ha dejado por que él tenga 20 años más, lo ha dejado por que es pobre ...si eres feo, gordo, calvo, viejo es irrelevante por que cuando un hombre tiene el dinero por castigo, la vista deja de funcionarles y no ven hombres feos, gordos, viejos....mientras que cuando un hombre es pobre ni se molestan en mirar ya es irrelevante como sean



Claro, se ha casado con él y han estado varios años y justo hace 2 semanas descubre que es pobre, tu no eres bobo eres gilipollas integral, vete a chupar pollas.


----------



## elpaguitas (25 Nov 2022)

si te vas que sea en un sitio que no gobiernen los democratas shur. a menos de que sea negro


----------



## eufor (25 Nov 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Menos mal que hay otro forero que dice que la sanidad no es tan buena en usa
> Pq en otro post me decian que es mentira.



5 años me tocó estar por allí, la sanidad allí simplemente depende del seguro que tengas o de cuanto estés dispuesto a pagar. La calidad va acorde con lo que pagues por el seguro o estés dispuesto a pagar para que te hagan lo que te tengan que hacer...si tienes un buen buen seguro el hospital se parecerá más a hotel que a un hospital, tendrás una habitación para ti sólo, prácticamente una enfermera a tu entera disposición y se ocuparán de ti excelentes doctores y cirujanos pero como tu seguro no sea bueno te puede tocar algo parecido o incluso peor que la sanidad pública en españa.
Es una majadería decir que la sanidad allí no es tan buena, en USA si puedes pagar tendrás la mejor asistencia sanitaria y si no pues no.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo entero y creo que la mayoría no habéis captado la esencia del mensaje inicial.. El Mercader no quiere morir solo en un país extraño. Oyes, y es algo normal que hemos sentido muchos viviendo fuera. No eres ni el primero ni el último al que le entra morriña cuando la chati que te embaucó te deja tirado y te encuentras más solo que un perro callejero.
> 
> Muchos mensajes cuñaos en plan España es una mierda y cosas por el estilo, pero muy pocos echándole un verdadero cable al pobre hombre que aún está a tiempo de volver a su tierra natal y tener un último tercio de vida mucho más amable que el que va a tener en la picadora de carne que es Nueva York.
> 
> ...



Yo no podría haberlo expresado mejor. 
Mis dieses.

Mercader, hazle caso. 
Y no te gastes la pasta en un profesional, ni te compres libros de autoayuda.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## manottas (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Estas en fase de transicion y desubicado. Cuando te haces maduro tienes menos "amigos" pero tienes mas amigos. Resumiendo tienes mas calidad y menos cantidad. Tambien es mas dificil tener amigos/amistades. 

Es dificil hacer amistades si tu vida consiste en ir del punto A al B, siendo el A tu casa y el B el trabajo. Hay que buscarse actividades externas y de ocio que te abra el espectro de amistades. Eso si, si buscas conocer mujeres busca una actividad donde haya, no te dediques al paracaidismo o al MMA..

Para terminar y con una vision mas cercana a ti, yo tambien vivo en USA desde hace lustros y mi mujer es americana.... NO TE VAYAS. Cuando vives fuera y yo llevo 36 años fuera de mi ciudad y en muchos destinos.... El maravilloso mundo de la construccion, te vuelves un desarraigado y idealizas tu vida pasada pero por desgracia la vida sigue y tus amigos de antaño, ya no son tan amigos y la familia ya es menos familia la gente va evolucionando y cambiando. 

Si vuelves tendras mas problemas, ademas de los sentimentales, tendras los laborales, la incertidumbre, hacer nuevas amistades, nueva vida, y la peor las comparaciones. Ya ni eres español, ni eres americano es la dicotomia del expat. Y acuerdate de los problemas de la pension. A nuestra edad tenemos un vacio laboral en España y eso va a afectar a nuestra pension en España.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Nov 2022)

max power dijo:


> Sea lo que sea lo que decidas y visto desde fuera:
> 
> Creo que es menos traumatico quedarte y, si no funciona, volver a España que venir a España y, si no funciona, regresar a USA.



Yo desde luego antes de hacer nada dejaba tramitada la ciudadania.
Que quiere estar aqui por los amigos... los amigos son una cosa cuando vienes 15 dias... y otra cuando estas aqui siempre.
Que me dices por tus padres? Te digo lo mismo soluciona la ciudadania y luego decides.


elmegaduque dijo:


> Es un error muy común del expatriado el creer que al regresar encontrará todo tal y como lo dejó.
> 
> El mundo gira también en España, y tus amigos hacen sus vidas.
> 
> ...



Un tercio soltero, otro divorciado expoliado y un tercio casado. Del tercio de los casados dos tercios aguantan con la mujer por evitar la ruina economica y no estar solos. Eso es España y vamos con numeros en la mano. QUe yo entiendo que estar en la situacion del OP, diciendo que cojones pinto aqui? pero que para nada romantice la situacion en España. Y el plan de irse a un pueblo Paco de 12 habitantes .. ya me parece el sumum.


----------



## eufor (25 Nov 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Claro, se ha casado con él y han estado varios años y justo hace 2 semanas descubre que es pobre, tu no eres bobo eres gilipollas integral, vete a chupar pollas.



Tú eres tan subnormal que estoy seguro que todavía no has conseguido cagar y respirar a la vez ...........han estado varios años juntos en los que ha comprobado que a más con este no iba mientras le ha exprimido todo lo que ha podido y en cuanto se le ha presentado la oportunidad de poder mejorar y exprimir más lo ha dejado....tú aparte de tu madre conoces alguna mujer? de allí seguro que no conoces a ninguna...para creer que las mujeres dejan a los hombres por gordos, feos o viejos cuando eso es totalmente irrelevante para ellas mientras proveas, seguro que hasta le ha dejado por un tio más viejo que él pero con más a exprimir.... el simple hecho de haya estado con él varios años y no le haya enchufado un mochuelo te dije que para ella era sólo algo temporal y que no le merecía la pena por eso se ha cuidado de no tener un mochuelo con él ya que sabía sin mochuelo le iba a ser mucho más fácil cazar algo mejor y el mochuelo mucho más rentable que con él.... anda sigue haciéndote pajitas con los culeros de tu vieja y ponte a escribirle la carta a los reyes magos por que debes tener 8 años


----------



## unaburbu (25 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Mejor la versión musicada



BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL
Aunque echo de menos que se centre en el coño. Su mensaje realmente versa sobre el coño.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Obviando que seguramente sea un trolleo.
> Siendo himformatico y puediendo trabajar online, aunque solo fuera ganando 1500€ al mes con ahorros y alguna renta yo me iria de cabeza a :
> Pais surasiático
> Pais de Europa del este
> ...



Con 50 años en Europa del Este tiene acceso a cuarentonas, y las cuarentonas del Este son como las milenarias aquí, que las nenas allí con 20 años son muy monas pero envejecen como el vinagre, y las veinteañeras allí (escasas por pirámide poblacional) ya no quieren nada de pollas viejas occidentales 3mileuristas, que ya no estamos en los 90.


----------



## Rage (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por otro lado, tengo un curro de puta madre: Trabajo de director de informática en una escuela de artes bastante conocida. Mi curro es muy tranquilo (cero estrés), yo soy el jefe de mi departamento, nadie se mete en mi terreno y tengo un curro que me permite ahorrar entre 1000 y 1500 dólares al mes. Realmente curro enserio de tres a cuatro horas al día. Y prácticamente ya estoy allí solo para llevar el mantenimiento del sistema, las webs y algún que otro proyecto nuevo.
> 
> 
> *Apelo a la sabiduría burbujil.*



Intenta dar clases de lo que sea dentro de la escuela donde curras. A poco carisma que tengas, ni te van a faltar las salidas de copas, ni chochitos. Si ni aún así consigues un círculo de amistades, ni un pequeño harén, mejor que pases solo tus últimos días en el pueblo ese de Ávila.

PD. no hay mejor remedio para un divorcio/separación, que darle al fornicio día sí, día también con jovencitas que solo buscan pasar el rato.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (25 Nov 2022)

Quédate allí por dios, España solo es un estercolero muerto, alli tienes pleno empleo, posibilidades reales de prosperar, invertir en condiciones ultra ventajosas,

ya se te pasara el berrinche, no te preocupes, eso si, ten claro que a una mujer solo la hace olvidar otra, alii tienes millones de panchas y un perfil de americana mas tradicional (religiosas), ni se te ocurra volver, yo me cambiaba ahora por ti.


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2022)

Colega, te lo digo en serio. Me cojo un avión y nos vamos de farra a conocer chochitos.

45 años y he pasado por lo mismito.

Es lo que hicieron conmigo y funciona.

Luego amplio.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Nov 2022)

Quedate.

NY aun derroido por los democratas es mucho mejor que la capital de los paletos. Además es un estado santuario, puedes acceder a chortinas inmis que necesitarán de un apoyo ma-duro para no caerse.


----------



## Akira. (25 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Yo podría vivir en cualquier parte del planeta y hace mucho que me di cuenta que como España ningún sitio se le acerca. Podría sonar a frase cuñao pero.. es que es la puta realidad. Con todos sus defectos y taras no cambio este jodido país por absolutamente NADA.
> 
> Un bratso.



Hablas como si fuera la verdad y nada más que la verdad señoría, pero esa es TÚ experiencia y no tiene porque servirle tampoco al OP. Este país se puede cambiar por cualquier cosa mejor, que las hay. Si tú volviste de tus viajes por los tomates es cosa tuya. En fin, al menos no lo juraste ante una biblia, hablando de americanadas peliculeras.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Nov 2022)

0/10

No has salido de parla en tu puta vida


----------



## parcifal (25 Nov 2022)

Huye de posibles nukes ahora que puedes. Estás en zona de riesgo.
Teruel siempre espera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Solo 50.000 pavos ahorrados ? Te pules casi todo lo que ganas? Lo digo porque si tan buen trabajo tienes es raro que tengas tan poco ahorrado. 

Desdevluego si fuiste alli por ella y ese lugar no te enrolla , ahora que no estas con ella igual no hay motivo para seguir alli.


----------



## nyyrikki (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> LLevo aquí 5 años.
> 
> Mi idea es estar a mi aire como tú dices (que te lo voy a traducir como aprender a estar puñeteramente solo hasta que te mueras).



joder hilo largo que no me da tiempo a leer

1)tambien te ha pillado mal timing. Estas en el bajon de los 5 (hay bajon de los 2, los 5, y los 7, si superas los 7 ya no vuelve realmente el bajon). Para tu informacion , yo llevo 18 anhos en Alemania . Tengo 43 tacos. Lo de las amistades lo entiendo, aqui es parecido. Te puedo aconsejar lo que siempre me aconsejaron y aqui mas o menos funciona (aunque ni de lejos como en Espanha): apuntate a algun deporte, algun club, algo donde conocer a gente con tus intereses, si tienes la suerte de tener alguno. En mi caso son los coches y de los pocos amigos locales que tengo los conoci en la escuderia donde estoy. 

2) Lo de la sanidad en USA es una movida, y un punto a favor de Espanha. Las historias para no dormir de casos de vidas economicamente arruinadas por las facturas medicas no son para tomarselo a broma. Y si me dices que tu seguro solo cubre el 65%..........

3) te hubiese dicho que la Espanha que tu recuerdas no existe, pero si son solo 5 anhos no creo que haya mucha diferencia. En mi caso si que no existe, yo me fui en el 2004, con la gente comprando piso (que siempre subia), con trabajo, coche, se salia de noche, la gente no estaba desquiciada, etc..... ese pais ya no existe

4) lo de tu mujer, pues jodido . Se intuye que no has tirado la toalla. Mi consejo (dar consejos es gratis, ya sabemos.....) echale la canha a alguna de esas charos o a la feilla de 26. O a la que sea que este a tiro, poco importa quien, "la mancha de mora con otra verde se quita". Nadie habla de vivir la pasion turca, echais unos polvetes sin gran compromiso, alimentas tu ego un poco (tal y como hacen ellas cuando rompen) y luego ya se vera lo que se puede hacer.......

Comprendo perfectamente lo de echar de menos a familia y amigos (yo, tras casi dos decadas afuera, tengo aun mas y mejores amigos en Espanha que aqui). Esa decision la tienes que tomar tu y los consejos que te podamos dar aqui poco valen.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> 0/10
> 
> No has salido de parla en tu puta vida



La historia tiene sus lagunas y Amberitita atacando con varias cuentas a los cincuentones creepy, con cara y manos de biegos, da que pensar...

PD- La casa de campo en Avila y los 50.000 dolares-euros ahorrados es poco alpiste para un gorrion de 90 kilates y 50 annios, si el vivir o no en Nueva York, depende de tener tarifa plana de connio, la solucion es obvia, lo principal es no deprimirse, tomar las decisiones con la mente fria y la suficiente distancia. @El Mercader


----------



## manottas (25 Nov 2022)

@El Mercader 

Tienes que hablar con un agente de Health Marketplace para que te busque un mejor seguro. Con ese sueldo puedes entrar en el Obamacare o como leches se llame ahora. Tener un copago del 35% es una animalada. Ademas ahora empieza el plazo de aplicar para el 2023. O si tienes seguro medico en tu trabajo mira si se puede ampliar para tener uno mejor.


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2022)

Coca y putes una temporadiña para centrarte y decidirte. De nada.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Resumiendo: Tengo posibilidades en España, pero nada seguro de verdad, y si me vuelvo a España sé que jamás volveré a ver a mi mujer (si es que quiere volver algún día conmigo) y ESO ME PARTE EL PUTO CORAZÓN y sé que voy a estar día y noche pensando en ella. Encima sé que no voy a soportar vivir día y noche en un pueblo de doce habitantes (la casa la compré para las vacaciones, no para vivir allí siempre) tal y como me encuentro ahora mismo. Además, tengo un curro de puta madra que sé que no voy a encontrar en España ni por asomo.



Te parte el corazón porque no conoces a otra. Si tuvieras en la mira a otra más guapa, más inteligente y mejor persona, ni siquiera pensarías en tu ex. Si no te quiere, poco hay que hacer.

Yo no me vendría para España teniendo un curro que te gusta y te da para ahorrar bien. Antes de venirte, ahorra, invierte y quizás termines viviendo de ingresos pasivos, y entonces podrás venirte sin riesgo alguno.

Hay mucha gente en tu misma situación en Nueva York. Busca quedadas de gente con tus intereses.


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (25 Nov 2022)

Estoy yo deseando lrme a vivir a USA y piensas en volver a este ñordo de pais..


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Bueno con las White trash panchitas tiene posibilidades . En Estados Unidos alrededor de cuarenta y siete millones viven en el umbral o por debajo de la pobreza. Se hizo pronto como la totalidad de población de España literal.



Y sin que sean muy white trash...
Yo de entrada me iria a una ciudad mas pequeña y mas vivible.


----------



## manottas (25 Nov 2022)

FYA SOFTWARE dijo:


> Estoy yo deseando lrme a vivir a USA y piensas en volver a este ñordo de pais..



Todo es proponerselo y ver donde encaja tu visa.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



@Mercader: 

Tratando de dejar aparte la envidia cancerígena que me producís los guaperas asaltacunas. Yo me quedaría en USA -por la pasta-, pero con vuelos/estancias frecuente en España -por conservar relaciones-. De jubilado me volvería a España. 

No te queda na' para la jubilación, y necesitas pasta guardada para entonces. Tal vez te convenga comprar un piso decente en Madrid para alquilar o revender en el futuro (en zona a la que tú te irías a vivir). Si puedes, cotiza también en España, para tener más fuentes de income de jubileta. 

También está el tema de que en USA te resultará infinitamente más fácil conseguir un trabajo bueno en otra ciudad que en España. 

Lo peor de tu trayectoria es la falta de descendencia. Con hijos no estarías escribiendo este post porque no tendrías opciones. Y ya con cincuenta ufff dejar a un hijo sin padre a sus treinta, o menos, es un un putadón. 


En resumen. Hazme caso. Quédate en USA por la pasta hasta tu jubilación, cotiza también en España, y deja todo listo para volver a España en cuanto te jubiles.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (25 Nov 2022)

Vente a Bielorrusia, trabaja en remoto, y con lo que saques vives aquí como un rey. Drama free.

Haras lo que le gusta a un hombre: comer, dormir y follar. 

Gente sana y bella, como en España hace 40 años. Para ahorrar 10.000 euros al año no vale la pena. En 9 años que te quedan son 90.000 €. Tu vida vale más que 90.000 €

Puedes cuidarte, leer, aprender idiomas, y algo montaras por aqui si eres espabilado.


----------



## SolyCalma (25 Nov 2022)

Es el cuarto o quinto hilo que abres de tu puta vida y lo harto que estás. Búscate otra mujer alli joder, alguna latina de NY que son bien cariñosas. O vuelve a España y deja de quejarte joder.

50 años y pareces un niñito quejica de 15 que llora por volver a casa.


----------



## Alexrc (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora no lo ves pero te viene una nueva etapa de libertad 

Tienes un buen sueldo y un buen trabajo si vuelves a España es para jubilarte, yo en tu caso no volvería ahora


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (25 Nov 2022)

No vuelvas, no seas tonto y quédate que este es un país sin futuro y nunca se va a ganar tanto como en EEUU


----------



## Murray's (25 Nov 2022)

Si es cierto lo que cuentas para nada regresaria a España, ya no por la economia y el desempleo, sinó por el feminismo y sus leyes , lo jodido que es ligar y conocer una mujer en su sano juicio .

Nueva york es una ciudad muy cara y agobiante pero las oportunidades que hay alli y la variedad de mujeres y amabilidad de la gente no se ve aqui, conozco la ciudad y solo tengo gratos recuerdos.

Unas malas si con tu sueldo no puedes vivir sino es en un cuarto o room te puedes mover a otro lugar USA con la vivienda más accesible.


----------



## Zasputin (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El amor existe, pero hay que cuidarlo y yo no lo hice. No todo fue culpa suya, creo que me porté mal con ella muchas veces y lo sé y me arrepiento, pero es tarde.



¿Qué crees que hiciste mal?¿Qué cosas concretas cambiarías si pudieras volver atrás?


----------



## Murray's (25 Nov 2022)

Hay de todo, USA es para el que le guste la variedad, al que le gusten las latinas y negras y no haga remilgos a las mujeres gorditas, se hincha a follar de una manera que ni en España en sueños.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Huye de posibles nukes ahora que puedes. Estás en zona de riesgo.
> Teruel siempre espera.



hehe


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

En este foro siempre quejandonos de las mujeres, y este tipo encuentra una mujer guapa, rica e inteligente y el cagón la decepciona porque se niega a tener hijos... 
Ahora toca pagar el ser un antivida.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Offtopicalio dijo:


> Quédate unos meses más en Nueva York. En esos meses ve buscando trabajo en otro estado con mejor tiempo, alguna ciudad de tamaño medio, con campus que tenga un buen downtown, y mira a ver si hay posibilidad de que tu esposa vuelva contigo.
> 
> Supongo que tienes la green card por matrimonio, verdad?
> 
> ...



Era un doctorado en literatura por la Univesidad de Rutgers (NJ).


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Una pregunta íntima...
> Cómo hacíais para que tu mujer no se quedase preñada?
> Te corrías fuera? porque eso puede ser motivo de divorcio.
> A las mujeres no les suele hacer gracia.
> ...



Condones. Un coñazo vamos.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Vale ya está respondido lo que te pregunté antes.
> 
> Es que ya te vale, bien merecido lo tienes.
> Las mujeres para qué sirven? pues para parir y tu se lo negaste.
> ...



Ya lo he hecho y ni por esas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Condones. Un coñazo vamos.



Un macho ibérico folla siempre a pelo. 
Si empiezas trgando con eso, tragas con todo.


----------



## rory (25 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> Colega, te lo digo en serio. Me cojo un avión y nos vamos de farra a conocer chochitos.
> 
> 45 años y he pasado por lo mismito.
> 
> ...



Bueno, te voy a contar un bonito cuento.

Con 39 años me pasó algo parecido. La mía también era un pibón, cara de ángel, cultísima, inteligentísima y buen corazón. Me aportó mucho y creo que yo también a ella. Nunca discutíamos, me dio muy buena vida, la verdad. A los 3 años de conocernos empezó una de esas rachas que te vienen en la vida y te tumban durante un tiempo. No tengo ni primos/as ni tíos/as, es decir, una familia muy pequeña. Pues falleció mi padre sin haber cumplido los 60 y seguido fueron llegando las pérdidas, una por año. Aquello me destrozó y me hizo refugiarme en ella. Achiqué mi vida, me hice menos sociable, no salía, perdí la chispa....Y eso las mujeres no lo perdonan. 

Es duro, pero tienes que estar en la cima siempre y no flaquear, ser un 10 en todo. Si tienes un bache, te abandona la mujer y hasta muchos amigos. Pues eso me ocurrió a mí, junto con el desgaste de la relación por el mero pasar del tiempo y que el amor se va apagando....Mi mujer no quería a una persona triste al lado. Es duro, pero es así. Yo no lo hubiese hecho, pero las mujeres no perdonan, sobre todo las de ahora.

En ese momento lo ves tan injusto que enloqueces. El único apoyo que tenía estando lejos de mi casa me abandona de un día para otro, sin discusiones ni problemas. Simplemente se aburría de esa vida. Lo mismo que la tuya. Es una putada, pero es así, son infantiles e irracionales.

No sé si será tu caso pero seguramente para ella perdiste la chispa, eso que las mantiene unidas a ti. Lo del hijo no creo que haya sido la causa.

Estos momentos de catarsis son los que, si los aprovechas, te cambian la vida y lo agradeces después. Pasa completamente de ella -es lo que yo hice- y dedícate a vivir. Conoce a más mujeres, vete de farra con los amigos, haz lo que te salga del nabo.

Bien es cierto que para estar en NY no ganas mucho. ¿No has pensado en buscar un mejor empleo donde ganes 10.000? Puedes buscarlo en cualquier lugar del mundo y eso te abrirá un abanico de posibilidades y chochitos tal que ahora eres incapaz de mesurar.

No nos engañemos ni te engañes. Estás en una situación envidiable pero ahora no eres capaz de verlo. Aprovéchalo. Tu ex y lo buena que estaba ya la disfrutaste. Además, aprovechaste sus mejores años colega, de ahora en adelante le queda el abismo. Ahora otro disfrutará del olor a muro y tú puedes hacer un plan _renove _bien guapo. Como dice @ATARAXIO, "hay 3000 millones de mujeres en el mundo esperándote".

Si tienes falta de pelo, arregla eso. Gym y comer bien. Si hace falta algún arreglito para que estés mejor, hazlo. Bolsas debajo de los ojos, arrugas, etc. Buenas lecturas. Cultiva cuerpo, mente y espíritu. Acércate a Dios. Haz dinero, como te decía antes. No olvides a tu familia, esos siempre serán de tu sangre.

Y un consejo importantísimo que te han dicho: ten hijos. Si tienes dinero todavía estás a tiempo. Eso te dará una razón para seguir adelante siempre. Si mi ex no me llega a dejar, ahora no sería padre de una maravillosa niña que siempre será mi hija.

Traza un plan, busca a la madre adecuada, pon tu las reglas y si acepta, a hacer niños. 

Pareces un buen tío. Si te apetece una farra, MP, nunca he estado en EEUU. Dentro de unos meses seguramente iré a la Ruta 66 con unos colegas. Me parece un plan un poco cuñao pero me invitan y son amigos míos. Mi mujer torcerá el morro y me dirá que si me voy que no vuelva. Me la bufa.


----------



## cuñado de bar (25 Nov 2022)

Es que Nueva York es el paraíso Woke por excelencia. Normal que te quieras ir de allí. Yo mismo prefiero irme a África con tribus de negros, antes que irme a progrelandia.


----------



## lefebre (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya, pero la familia y los amigos me atraen.



Puto pervertido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> Bueno, te voy a contar un bonito cuento.
> 
> Con 39 años me pasó algo parecido. La mía también era un pibón, cara de ángel, cultísima, inteligentísima y buen corazón. Me aportó mucho y creo que yo también a ella. Nunca discutíamos, me dio muy buena vida, la verdad. A los 3 años de conocernos empezó una de esas rachas que te vienen en la vida y te tumban durante un tiempo. No tengo ni primos/as ni tíos/as, es decir, una familia muy pequeña. Pues falleció mi padre sin haber cumplido los 60 y seguido fueron llegando las pérdidas, una por año. Aquello me destrozó y me hizo refugiarme en ella. Achiqué mi vida, me hice menos sociable, no salía, perdí la chispa....Y eso las mujeres no lo perdonan.
> 
> ...



Realmente hay 4.000 millones de mujeres.

Si eres blanco y medio normal, te corresponden unos 100 millones.
Por supuesto vírgenes menores de veinte años


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (25 Nov 2022)

eufor dijo:


> 5 años me tocó estar por allí, la sanidad allí simplemente depende del seguro que tengas o de cuanto estés dispuesto a pagar. La calidad va acorde con lo que pagues por el seguro o estés dispuesto a pagar para que te hagan lo que te tengan que hacer...si tienes un buen buen seguro el hospital se parecerá más a hotel que a un hospital, tendrás una habitación para ti sólo, prácticamente una enfermera a tu entera disposición y se ocuparán de ti excelentes doctores y cirujanos pero como tu seguro no sea bueno te puede tocar algo parecido o incluso peor que la sanidad pública en españa.
> Es una majadería decir que la sanidad allí no es tan buena, en USA si puedes pagar tendrás la mejor asistencia sanitaria y si no pues no.



Esa es la experiencia que me ha tocado ver con familiares y amigos, en caso de una emergencia , infarto, embolia, accidente, etc la atención que he visto es realmente de primer mundo, incluso para conocidos mios que estan sin papeles alla. A todos los que he visitado con cuarto aparte, como de hotel, con todo limpio, los respiradores y demas aparatos desde la ignorancia yo diria que son de lo mas sofisticados, visita de doctores y enfermeras a cada rato.

El problema en si a ese nivel es otro, ya todos lo sabemos, que te quedas con el marrón si no puedes pagarlo, pero eso es financiero.


----------



## vurvujo (25 Nov 2022)

joeeee qué putada. Pero parece que tu ciclo allí terminó.

¿Qué tal otros destinos más cálidos tipo Florida?. Será igual de difícil hacer amistades y tal, pero al menos hará mejor clima y la gente algo mejor.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Zasputin dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que hiciste mal?¿Qué cosas concretas cambiarías si pudieras volver atrás?



La comunicación, el no decir cosas malas cuando discutes solo por hacer daño, el cuidar día a día de la relación para no caer en la monotonía, el no presionarla si no quiere hacer algo y el no dar inseguridad a la pajera diciéndole las dudas que tienes continuamente.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

El otro negocio me da unos 8K, pero son brutos: Después de autónomos, impuestos y gastos varios no creo que me llegue ni a unos 200 - 3000 Eur / mes. Si podría hacerlo crecer. En los buenos tiempos me daba 30K al año.

Tengo un hermano de 39 años y mis padres están vivos: Y mi abuela, que ya va a cumplir 102 en breve.

Mi mujer no va a volver jamás. Es definitivo: Me lo ha dicho hasta la saciedad.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> Bueno, te voy a contar un bonito cuento.
> 
> Con 39 años me pasó algo parecido. La mía también era un pibón, cara de ángel, cultísima, inteligentísima y buen corazón. Me aportó mucho y creo que yo también a ella. Nunca discutíamos, me dio muy buena vida, la verdad. A los 3 años de conocernos empezó una de esas rachas que te vienen en la vida y te tumban durante un tiempo. No tengo ni primos/as ni tíos/as, es decir, una familia muy pequeña. Pues falleció mi padre sin haber cumplido los 60 y seguido fueron llegando las pérdidas, una por año. Aquello me destrozó y me hizo refugiarme en ella. Achiqué mi vida, me hice menos sociable, no salía, perdí la chispa....Y eso las mujeres no lo perdonan.
> 
> ...



Joder, tu respuesta es oro puro. Voy a darme una duda, salir a súper y luego te contesto (últimanente me tiro dormitando en la cama doce horas sin dormir y me levanto los fines a las tantas).

PS, Me estoy sacando el carnét de moto para pillarme una burrita e irme de tranquilote los fines de semana para recorrer los pueblos de la zona.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Solo 50.000 pavos ahorrados ? Te pules casi todo lo que ganas? Lo digo porque si tan buen trabajo tienes es raro que tengas tan poco ahorrado.
> 
> Desdevluego si fuiste alli por ella y ese lugar no te enrolla , ahora que no estas con ella igual no hay motivo para seguir alli.



Me compré una casa de campo en España de 90K. Realmente en cinco años he ahorrado casi 150K


----------



## androm (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El otro negocio me da unos 8K, pero son brutos: Después de autónomos, impuestos y gastos varios no creo que me llegue ni a unos 200 - 3000 Eur / mes. Si podría hacerlo crecer. En los buenos tiempos me daba 30K al año.
> 
> Tengo un hermano de 39 años y mis padres están vivos: Y mi abuela, que ya va a cumplir 102 en breve.
> 
> Mi mujer no va a volver jamás. Es definitivo: Me lo ha dicho hasta la saciedad.



De qué trabaja tu mujer?? De profesora de literatura?? Y antes del Phd que trabajo tenía??


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Varias cosas
> ¿Cuanto tiempo llevas en usa?
> ¿ Tienes un curro de puta madre de director y solo eres capaz de ahorrar entre 1000 y 1500 euros al mes y solo tienes 50k ahorrados que allí ( y aquí) dan para lo que dan ? con 50 tacos ? Teniendo una pequeña empresa en España de It y teniendo un curro "de puta madre" replanteas cambiar.A electricista ? Para que si ya tiene el curro de putamadre.?Que haya demanda no significa que sin experiencia lo vayas a tener fácil para entrar y tener un buen sueldo además también hay demanda informáticos y no por ello te estás planteando la continuidad en el sector. Plantéate lo que te ha costado llegar hasta donde has llegado y si vas a tener las fuerzas y ganas suficientes como para curartelo todo desde cero de una profesión que desconoces todo y en la que te crees que formar con 50 tacos.
> 
> ...



Te contesto: He ahorrado en 5 años 150K, lo que pasa es que me gasté 90K en una casa de campo en España.
La vida en Nueva York es muy cara: Solo de seguro médico y alquiler de un estudio se te pueden ir 2800 pavos fácilmente.

La empresa de IT me dio muchas alegrías y tristezas: En general es un trabajo mal pagado y mal valorado. Un electricista gana mil veces más y con menos esfuerzo.

No me importa pasar el resto de mi vida currando: No tengo muchas más cosas que hacer y me distraigo.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> De qué trabaja tu mujer?? De profesora de literatura?? Y antes del Phd que trabajo tenía??



Profesora de literatura y antes del PHd: Tocarse el coño y pagarlo casi todo yo.


----------



## androm (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Profesora de literatura y antes del PHd: Tocarse el coño y pagarlo casi todo yo.



Hasta los 41 sin doblar el lomo??? Eso en USA como que es poco frecuente no??


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> De eso nada. Yo estoy con mi mujera que para mí, es mucho mas que una hembra; pero en una casa de pueblo, no paras un minuto si no quieres. Y tu Mercader, lo sabes, que no has parado este verano.
> Y cuando quiera tomarse una copa y vacilar, tiene Ávila a 15 minutos. Por cierto, en CyL, se comenta que en Ávila hay muchas naúfragas. Las que se agarran a los maderos de la Escuela de la PN. Y dicen que no sólo son chortinas, sino casaditas milf.
> Has oído algo, Mercader?



Si, efectivamente: En una casa de pueblo no paras, pero luego llega la noche, te vas a la cama y los demonios de los recuerdos empiezan a salir de las esquinas y a meterse en tu cabeza..

Pues no tengo ni idea, de lo que me comentas de lo de la naufragas. ¿A que te refieres? ¿son putas? ¿que es la escuela PN? Me compré la casa en primavera y la verdad es que aún no conozco mucho la zona.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Hasta los 41 sin doblar el lomo??? Eso en USA como que es poco frecuente no??



Su familia tiene pasta para aburrir. Tiene una tarjeta de crédito de su mamá que ya está con surcos de tanto pasarla.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra de lo que nos has contado ahora, es que si mal no recuerdo a inicios del verano estabas con que te querías ir al pueblo sí o sí. Nos decías que con tu mujer el tema ya iba mal y parecías bastante mentalizado de que se iba a terminar la relación... Me choca que ahora te hagas el sorprendido de que la parienta te haya largado... No sé...



Si, pero al final volví y me di cuenta de que la quería y de que mi sitio estaba en Estados Unidos a su lado.
Lo que jodió la relación fueron mis inseguridades: No se puede estar con un tío qué está pensando en largase día si y día no.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 12 habitantes ahora... en 5 años igual alli no queda nadie.



Mejor, a ver si cierran la puta vaquería del pueblo y la peste que echa.


----------



## Hadelbosc (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera bar en el pueblo, no hay ni eso
> 
> Mi idea es alquilarme una ratonera en Madrid y seguir haciendo la vida que hacía en España: Quedar con los pocos amigos que tengo para tomar una cerveza, visitar a los clientes que todavía me quedan allí. Ir al gimnasio. Cuidar de la parcela los fines de semana, disfrutar de mis padres, mi abuela (tiene 102 años) y de mi hermano, intentar meterla en caliente con una señora de mi edad de vez en cuando, leer libros, en fin: Pasar el tiempo lo mejor que pueda hasta que me de un cáncer o un Alzheimer y me acabe pegando un tiro para no sufrir.
> 
> Si es que tenía que haberle hecho un bombo antes. Por lo menos ahora tendría un hijo y me lo pasaría de puta madre con él.



Estás flipao.
Menos mal que no le hiciste un bombo porque posiblemente ahora estarías siendo viogenizado y a saber si volverías a ver a tu hijo. 

Y aun así, ¿querrías esta situación para tu hijo? ¿Padres divorciados? Eres un egoísta si piensas eso.


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te contesto: He ahorrado en 5 años 150K, lo que pasa es que me gasté 90K en una casa de campo en España.
> La vida en Nueva York es muy cara: Solo de seguro médico y alquiler de un estudio se te pueden ir 2800 pavos fácilmente.
> 
> La empresa de IT me dio muchas alegrías y tristezas: En general es un trabajo mal pagado y mal valorado. Un electricista gana mil veces más y con menos esfuerzo.
> ...



Bueno entonces está bien. Muy bien. El resto ( mucho o poco ,más acertadamente o no) lo has gastado viviendo lo cual es positivo y también enriquecedor s su manera. Que te quiten lo bailado.
Ya tendrás tiempo para estar ahorrando con la chimenea encendida mientras disfrutas de un buen libro


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> solo 50.000 en el banco ahorrando eso que dices??? poco me parece



Me compré una casa de campo en España de 90K


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> el titulo del hilo era nueva york es una mierda y explico porque
> a lo mejor es el mismo hilo pero le ha cambiado el titulo
> 
> lo encontre
> ...



No, ese hilo no tiena nada que ver con este: Y si, Nueva York es una mierda y no me gusta. Lo de quedarme es por la pasta.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> 50.000 en el banco con 50 años presumiendo de sueldazo ?
> 
> algo no encaja



Me compré una casa de 90K en España. En cinco años ahorré 150K


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno veamos según mi análisis espectrografico de bigotuda usa basada en haber visto 5 minutos de sexo En NY la serie procedo a dictaminar.
> 
> 1 la negra seria lo que se conoce como salida nivel médium para las negras allí follarse un blanco es triunfar, obviamente e follarías solo los findes tener su propia empresa la cansa, la chupara bien y habrá buen folleteo a nivel medio alto, pa limpiar el cuerpo de fluidos por un corto plazo te vale.
> 
> ...


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2022)

A priori y desde la distancia en la que estás lo mejor que puedes hacer querer mucho a ti mismo de una manera sana y desde la aceptación sin rencor ni a ti mismo ni hacia la otra persona.
Y digo que ni hacia la otra persona aunque haya tenido su parte de culpa porque el rencor envenena sea el origen de donde sea y posiblemente a la otra persona se sude.

Con lo cual está sufriendo en vano y todo es una trampa de tu cerebro. Tomar el cerebro es una tarea muy complicada y muy p*** es una asignatura que queda pendiente a lo largo de toda la vida.

No sé si serás creyente pero te recomiendo que te acerques a una iglesia y que pongas tus pensamientos en paz contigo mismo.

El resto ya vendrá.

Pasote recomiendo que busques en Youtube los vídeos de un psicólogo llamado Rafael santandreu.

TAmbien recomiendo ver esto


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

Lo jodido no es tu situación, lo jodido es tu edad, eso es lo que muchos foreros niños rata no entienden, si tuvieses 10 o 20 años menos esto es un aquí paz y después gloria.. y encima en NY, pero con la edad el margen de maniobra se va acotando, pero eso te dejo tu ex, 41 palos bien llevados aún hay margen para un último giro vital en la crisis de los 40, y lo dio, y fuiste tú al no hacerle un bombo quien no la corto la maniobrabilidad, pero los 50 son otra cosa.

Yo me he pasado media vida dando vueltas por el mundo, y con 30 años o estirando el chicle al máximo hasta los 40 y algo estar solo en la otra punta del mundo con dinero en el bolsillo puede ser muy, muy guay.. chortinas, fiesta, viajes, aventuras y jijijeo..pero con 50 años, ya per se jodidos, estar solo los hace más jodidos y estar solo en un mundo ajeno, lejano, con ruptura reciente..se te pueden caer las paredes de tu apartamento cuqui en NY encima, como se te están cayendo.

Los niños rata esto no lo entienden, ya veremos cómo les va a ellos en unos años.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (25 Nov 2022)

*"Profesora de literatura y antes del PHd: Tocarse el coño y pagarlo casi todo yo."*
Hasta aquí he leido, poco os pasa para lo que os mereceis*.*


El Mercader dijo:


> Su familia tiene pasta para aburrir. Tiene una tarjeta de crédito de su mamá que ya está con surcos de tanto pasarla.



Si, tiene mucha pasta, pero lo pagabas tu todo.


----------



## Können (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Profesora de literatura y antes del PHd: *Tocarse el coño y pagarlo casi todo yo.*



Tio, ahora no lo verás pero has esquivado una bala acojonante.

Si una mujer no es capaz de valorar eso que has hecho en negrita es que no vale nada

Tendras que dejar pasar el tiempo para asimilarlo. Pero tu deberías tener la conciencia tranquila.

Igual me estoy flipando y juzgando sin tener ni puta idea, pero desde fuera lo veo así.


----------



## Hadelbosc (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos que al final acabarás solo en un asilo público cagándote encima y sin nadie que te venga a visitar.
> 
> Yo cometí el error de no tener hijos: Simplemente no me gustaban los niños y nunca tuve mucha pasta como para planteármelo en serio. Pero al menos, tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido.
> 
> Estar solo en la vida a mi edad equivale a estar muerto en vida: Ver pasar los años, las estaciones, y saber que cada día estas un poco más derroido. En fin, no culpo a nadie, al menos sé que fui yo el que nunca quiso tener hijos.



Es un punto de inflexión. Es el momento perfecto para que te centres en la espiritualidad y en ti mismo, tienes la oportunidad de empezar de 0.
Es momento de cambios, reflexión e introspección. Momento de aprender. Haz ejercicio y medita. Estudia las cosas importantes de la vida.

Y a eso que dices de que tener un hijo hace que tu vida tenga algún sentido, respondo: ¿Tienes la certeza de que tu hijo sería feliz y no tendría problemas? ¿Y si su vida fuera una auténtica ruina porque su padre le tuvo simplemente por no estar solo en el mundo y le traspasó todas sus frustraciones? ¿Qué sentido tendría la vida entonces si vieras que por tu culpa un SER ha venido al mundo y está sufriendo? 
Seguro que te sentirías de puta madre.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> A priori y desde la distancia en la que estás lo mejor que puedes hacer querer mucho a ti mismo de una manera sana y desde la aceptación sin rencor ni a ti mismo ni hacia la otra persona.
> Y digo que ni hacia la otra persona aunque haya tenido su parte de culpa porque el rencor envenena sea el origen de donde sea y posiblemente a la otra persona se sude.
> 
> Con lo cual está sufriendo en vano y todo es una trampa de tu cerebro. Tomar el cerebro es una tarea muy complicada y muy p*** es una asignatura que queda pendiente a lo largo de toda la vida.
> ...



Gracias, soy creyente y la verdad es que me está ayudando bastante: Siempre pienso en esta frase de Jesucristo "Quien crea en mi jamás estará solo".


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Yo hace ciertos años quería irme a vivir a Cuba para siempre: Estuve allí un mes y me gustó mucho: La gente, los paisajes, etc, pero las leyes de inmigración son muy complicadas.


----------



## REDDY (25 Nov 2022)

Te iba a decir que en Nueva York tienes más probabilidades que te caiga un nuke que en Ispain.

Aunque no creo que Putler se atreva, está loco pero no tanto como para tocar a la madre de todas las ciudades.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Lo que pasa es que siendo extranjero y sin el permiso de residencia creo que no puedes comprar una casa.
A mi Cuba es probablemente, y después de España el país que más me gusta del mundo.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Nov 2022)

Grrr, podría estar en Cuba, en la playita, tomándome un roncito y con una cubana de mi edad o un poco menos hablando y riéndonos mientras nos damos cariño. Y estoy en una ciudad monstruosa de 9 Millones habitantes, fría y peligrosa.

Lo mimo me voy unos días de vacaciones allí.


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



De todo lo que has escrito solo me queda una cosa clara. 
Olvídate de esa mujer . ..

No digo que sea fácil ,digo que es lo que te está jodiendo vivo.


----------



## waukegan (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos puede ser un lugar muy duro en circunstancias como la tuya. Nueva York, aun más.

..... pero en tiempo de tribulación, no hacer mudanza.

Haz amistades mejicanas o puertoriqueñas. Hay muy buena gente de clase media y no tardarás en recuperar la alegría.

¿Tienes visado?¿Tu estancia peligra por no tener pareja gringa ya?


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Nov 2022)

vente cagando leches pero YA. Esto es un nido de muertos de hambre, y las mujeres a poco que ven un macho aseado y con dineros se vuelven locas , para mi eres mayor pero te digo que aqui hay mucha desesperación por pillar un macho, mucha cuarentona y de hasta menos que hasta se han tenido que meter a puta se habla de 500000 españolas en onlyfans, putas aparte, asi que imaginate. Por favor, vente para aca y traete los dineros y la clase, necesitamos urgentemente hombres con clase y buenas pagas, por favor, vuelve, te recibiremos de puta madre, bienvenido mr marshall. Aqui vemos un tio con buenos dineros y le hacemos la ola, yo lo hago, las demas tambien y por supuesto para pareja y nos peleamos entre nosotras como gatas porque aqui solo hay cracos y muertos de hambre


----------



## Offtopicalio (25 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Profesora de literatura y antes del PHd: Tocarse el coño y pagarlo casi todo yo.



En Nueva York tal vez puedas hacer amigos españoles en Little Spain. Vete al sur de EE.UU. para cambiar de aires, son más tradicionales. Cambiar de lugar te ayudará a olvidarte de Rutgers (Camden o New Brunswick?). NY debe ser una ciudad demasiado gris.


----------



## Survivor101 (25 Nov 2022)

Aguanta unos años más para poder comprarte una casa en donde quieras de España, Florida o donde sea y ya luego te vas.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Estados Unidos puede ser un lugar muy duro en circunstancias como la tuya. Nueva York, aun más.
> 
> ..... pero en tiempo de tribulación, no hacer mudanza.
> 
> ...



Tengo residencia permanente. Pero no puedo irme del país durante más de un año.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Offtopicalio dijo:


> En Nueva York tal vez puedas hacer amigos españoles en Little Spain. Vete al sur de EE.UU. para cambiar de aires, son más tradicionales. Cambiar de lugar te ayudará a olvidarte de Rutgers (Camden o New Brunswick?). NY debe ser una ciudad demasiado gris.



Vivo en Manhattan. En el Upper East Side. Es una zona más o menos alegre, lo malo es que mi mujer vive a dos manzanas de mi casa.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> vente cagando leches pero YA. Esto es un nido de muertos de hambre, y las mujeres a poco que ven un macho aseado y con dineros se vuelven locas , para mi eres mayor pero te digo que aqui hay mucha desesperación por pillar un macho, mucha cuarentona y de hasta menos que hasta se han tenido que meter a puta se habla de 500000 españolas en onlyfans, putas aparte, asi que imaginate. Por favor, vente para aca y traete los dineros y la clase, necesitamos urgentemente hombres con clase y buenas pagas, por favor, vuelve, te recibiremos de puta madre, bienvenido mr marshall. Aqui vemos un tio con buenos dineros y le hacemos la ola, yo lo hago, las demas tambien y por supuesto para pareja y nos peleamos entre nosotras como gatas porque aqui solo hay cracos y muertos de hambre



Es ironía, ¿no?


----------



## diamantino kasal (26 Nov 2022)

Ya te lo han dicho en la pole:

_*Quédate ahí joder. Aquí solo vas a ver españordas que te van a hacer sufrir. Ya quisiera yo poder vivir en USA.*_


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Nov 2022)

Una pregunta mercader.

Dices que a tu ex...un pibon, una pija neoyorquina le ofreciste como perspectivas vitales:

1. No tener hijos, cuando ella ya andaba frisando la cuarentena.

2. Retiraros a un pueblo (sin bar) de 12 habitantes en Ávila.

3. Marearla continuamente, con me voy, me quedo, vuelvo, etc..

Y dices que la culpa de la ruptura es de ella y de sus amigas...tu esto te lo crees?.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es ironía, ¿no?



no, voy en serio 100%. Estoy hasta los huevos de muertos de hambre españoles. Veo un tio con clase y taco y me vuelvo loca lo trato como un señor, hasta los huevos de la miseria de este pais y como yo TODAS


----------



## Irene Adler (26 Nov 2022)

En cuanto te tomes la primera birra con [mention]visaman [/mention] verás la luz y sabras qué quieres hacer 

Ese tío tiene un don, te hace las preguntas que necesitas para que tú solito te des cuenta de las cosas…por experiencia propia te lo digo


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

que vuelva por favor, que vuelva, vosotros muertos de hambre quereis que se quede alli para qu eno os haga la competencia y tengamos que aceptar vuestras miserables condiciones, pero no, este señor debe volver y hacer feliz a una señora AQUI, que al menos una señora española pueda salir de la miseria, no hay derecho lo que nos estan haciendo, trayendonos solo miseria y los españoles en la miseria tambien y es imposible encontrar un hombre en condiciones


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vivo en Manhattan. En el Upper East Side. Es una zona más o menos alegre, lo malo es que mi mujer vive a dos manzanas de mi casa.



upper style dice, que clase señor, que clase, vente ya por dios


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (26 Nov 2022)

LÁRGATE DE NUEVA YORK LO MAS PRONTO POSIBLE, ES MAS ENSEGUIDA. 

DEJANDO TODO ATRÁS COMO CUANDO LOT DEJÓ ATRÁS LAS CIUDADES DE SODOMA Y GOMORRA


----------



## murti-bing (26 Nov 2022)

Sin familia y con los gastos médicos de USA chungo futuro. Con todos mis respetos 1500 dólares tampoco son enormes ahorros para un país tan caro. La sanidad española probablemente se vaya también al carajo pero no creo que a ese nivel por ahora. La mentalidad usana tiene sus cosas buenas (iniciativa y posibilidades) pero en mi opinión y por lo que vi lo poco que estuve allí es muy tóxica. En NY debe de ser la leche ya.

En cuanto a tu mujer.., pues solo decirte que te La quites de la cabeza cuanto antes. Si es cierto lo que dices y te ha dejado por monotonía pues bien mandada a tomar por culo está.

Lo único bueno es que tu trabajo. Si puedes tener algo aquí de calidad yo volvería a pesar de que España está en el desguace. Hay alguna gente en España que aún vive bien incluso enempresa privada, quizá tú puedes ser uno de ellos. Envejecer y morir en el extranjero me aterra, yo también me hago esas preguntas pero no estoy en USA.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Una pregunta mercader.
> 
> Dices que a tu ex...un pibon, una pija neoyorquina le ofreciste como perspectivas vitales:
> 
> ...



No, las amigas han influidos, pero sé que me he comportado como un puto gilipollas (y así se lo dije el segundo día de nuestra separación). Es más: Le dije que iba a buscar un psicólogo para que me ayudara en mis miedos, inseguridades y tontadas y que me diera otra oportunidad.

Jamás volverá conmigo, pero lo del psicólogo me habrá servido para estar mejor conmigo mismo.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no, voy en serio 100%. Estoy hasta los huevos de muertos de hambre españoles. Veo un tio con clase y taco y me vuelvo loca lo trato como un señor, hasta los huevos de la miseria de este pais y como yo TODAS



Hombre, me gusta vestir bien, hablo tres idiomas, soy una persona culta, me cuido y tengo don de gentes. Pero yo no me definiría como con "estilo". Aquí en Manhattan el nivel de la gente es muy, muy alto.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> En cuanto te tomes la primera birra con [mention]visaman [/mention] verás la luz y sabras qué quieres hacer
> 
> Ese tío tiene un don, te hace las preguntas que necesitas para que tú solito te des cuenta de las cosas…por experiencia propia te lo digo
> 
> ...



Si, yo no sé que tiene @visaman pero a veces pienso en él como una especie de "enviado" de los astros para darnos una serie de enseñanzas que los meros mortales no somos capaces de alcanzar por nosotros mismos. No es coña 
A mi me ha dicho cosas que me he quedado flipando.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

¿Solo eso? Me tendrás que buscar también esposa


----------



## stuka (26 Nov 2022)

*El Mercader
El pérfido mercader*

Desde 19 Abr *2022 **Mensajes 2.641 Reputación 21.255*


Madre mía, madre mía. Ya no se guardan ni las apariencias. Tengo que dejar este agujero, pero me cuesta.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Nov 2022)

Hilo de mierda invent y le cagais 30 paginas

acojonante


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Sin familia y con los gastos médicos de USA chungo futuro. Con todos mis respetos 1500 dólares tampoco son enormes ahorros para un país tan caro. La sanidad española probablemente se vaya también al carajo pero no creo que a ese nivel por ahora. La mentalidad usana tiene sus cosas buenas (iniciativa y posibilidades) pero en mi opinión y por lo que vi lo poco que estuve allí es muy tóxica. En NY debe de ser la leche ya.
> 
> En cuanto a tu mujer.., pues solo decirte que te La quites de la cabeza cuanto antes. Si es cierto lo que dices y te ha dejado por monotonía pues bien mandada a tomar por culo está.
> 
> Lo único bueno es que tu trabajo. Si puedes tener algo aquí de calidad yo volvería a pesar de que España está en el desguace. Hay alguna gente en España que aún vive bien incluso enempresa privada, quizá tú puedes ser uno de ellos. Envejecer y morir en el extranjero me aterra, yo también me hago esas preguntas pero no estoy en USA.



Hombre, mi idea (después de meditar vuestras respuestas) es ahorrar un poco más y empezar a buscarme clientes para hacer cosas en remoto y potenciar mi empresa en España. El seguro médico es una puta mierda, pero llevando una vida sana y no haciendo locuras lo mismo no lo necesito mucho.

He seguido pagando religiosamente mis autónomos desde que me fui de España por si me sale alguna cosa chunga y me tengo que volver cagando virutas.

PS, Por suerte o por desgracia cuando mis padre ya no estén heredaremos mi hermano y yo un piso valorado en 500K y un pequeño negocio que valdrá unos 150K. Así no me va a faltar en mi vejes algunos ahorrillos más.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> upper style dice, que clase señor, que clase, vente ya por dios


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

No me tientes que me voy "pallá".

De hecho después del divorcio de mi primera mujer me fui al caribe unos días para desconectar y volví nuevo. El Caribe tienen embrujo y me ha fascinado desde pequeño.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, me gusta vestir bien, hablo tres idiomas, soy una persona culta, me cuido y tengo don de gentes. Pero yo no me definiría como con "estilo". Aquí en Manhattan el nivel de la gente es muy, muy alto.



mmmm brutal. Si, mucha clase vengase ya por favor vengase


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


>



machos k huelen upper style premivm


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> machos k huelen upper style premivm



Uper East Side Mahattan:









Upper East Side - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## McNulty (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te contesto: He ahorrado en 5 años 150K, lo que pasa es que me gasté 90K en una casa de campo en España.
> La vida en Nueva York es muy cara: Solo de seguro médico y alquiler de un estudio se te pueden ir 2800 pavos fácilmente.
> 
> La empresa de IT me dio muchas alegrías y tristezas: En general es un trabajo mal pagado y mal valorado. Un electricista gana mil veces más y con menos esfuerzo.
> ...



Eso ultimo es el problema. No tienes vida aparte de trabajar.

Ya te dije que te fueras a Miami, pero veo que no eres el perfil de persona que haría eso. Irte a un país extranjero por una mujer, casi siempre acaba mal. Ella acabará con un yankee con pasta, que le de seguridad y sea más posicionadito. Lo he visto en varios conocidos.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Uper East Side Mahattan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya quisieras vivir ahi, tacaño


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> Esa es la experiencia que me ha tocado ver con familiares y amigos, en caso de una emergencia , infarto, embolia, accidente, etc la atención que he visto es realmente de primer mundo, incluso para conocidos mios que estan sin papeles alla. A todos los que he visitado con cuarto aparte, como de hotel, con todo limpio, los respiradores y demas aparatos desde la ignorancia yo diria que son de lo mas sofisticados, visita de doctores y enfermeras a cada rato.
> 
> El problema en si a ese nivel es otro, ya todos lo sabemos, que te quedas con el marrón si no puedes pagarlo, pero eso es financiero.



Eso ocurre en cualquier país del mundo que no sea áfrica.
Si pagas, tienes una atención de la polla.
La diferencia es que en algunos sitios, no tienes que pagar "la sanidad pública" de un país con tus impuestos, que además es una puta mierda, como en España.

En mi caso, en Moscú pago un 15% de impuestos, con un salario por encima de 60.000 dólares (por debajo de 60.000 dolares, pagas un 13%).
He estado dos veces en un Hospital aquí en los últimos 5 años:

a) Hace unos años, me empecé a sentir mal, me fuí a un Hospital privado, me atendieron al momento, y tras las pruebas pertinentes, me operaron a los 3 días tras bajar la inflamación. Una laparascopia de la vesícula. Después, otros 5 días ingresado.
Habitación para mí solo, y todo incluido.

El coste fue de 1200 euros.
Cuánto me habría costado una laparascopia en USA y una semana ingresado en un Hospital de lujo de Nueva York?...

Y en España?...en la pública "lo que pagues de impuestos"...más lista de espera. Y si no te mueres, con suerte te atienden a los 3 meses...mientras sigues pagando con tus impuestos esa atención de calidac
En la privada...5000 euros si no se complica..."más lo que pagues de impuestos" cada mes, en tu nómina.

b) El nacimiento de mi hijo. En otro hospital aquí en Moscú. Y en pleno coronatimo en el mundo. Habitación individual, asistencia al parto, visitas varias. Afortunadamente todo fue bien, eso sí.
Coste: 500 euros

Cuánto cuesta un parto en una clinica privada en Usa?
Y en España?

Cuando me largué de España en su momento, pagaba un puto 46% de mis impuestos para sanidad y polladas varias. 
Y en más de 4 décadas solo he ido dos veces a un hospital.
Con lo que dejo de pagar en impuestos desde hace años, me da para un par de operaciones a corazón abierto, todos los años. 

En Usa con esas dos veces en un Hospital...me habría fundido un dineral.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso ultimo es el problema. No tienes vida aparte de trabajar.
> 
> Ya te dije que te fueras a Miami, pero veo que no eres el perfil de persona que haría eso. Irte a un país extranjero por una mujer, casi siempre acaba mal. Ella acabará con un yankee con pasta, que le de seguridad y sea más posicionadito. Lo he visto en varios conocidos.



De momento mi situación es la que es. El trabajo es una terapia
Me iré de Nueva York, eso lo tengo claro, pero tengo que planificarlo. Incluso me podría ir a otro país.

Si acaba con un Yanki con pasta o con un rapero del Bronx ya me tiene que dar exactamente igual.
Un hombre de verdad nunca mira al pasado. El pasado solo existe en la memoria. El pasado solo sirve para aprender de el.

Ahora tengo que buscar el camino que de a mi vida sentido, o como dicen los japoneses: Mi "Ikigai"


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Zasputin dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que hiciste mal?¿Qué cosas concretas cambiarías si pudieras volver atrás?



Negarle un hijo a la mujer (rica) por la que ahora sufre.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Negarle un hijo a la mujer (rica) por la que ahora sufre.



Eso es verdad, pero no hay vuelta atrás: A lo hecho pecho.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Creo que mujeres y hombres si estamos juntos es por los hijos futuros. 
Para eso nos hizo la naturaleza seres sexuados, no solo para follar. 
Somos tan diferentes precisamente para eso. 

Y además es una necesidad femenina embarazarse.
Para q ué son los pechos, las caderas anchas, el periodo sino para procrear? 

Cuando una pareja lleva cierto tiempo junttos digamos 4 años, ya huele raro si no han criado al menos un hijo. 
Incluso él mismo ya se está arrepintiendo, no solo por haberla perdido sino por él mismo.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Creo que mujeres y hombres si estamos juntos es por los hijos futuros.
> Para eso nos hizo la naturaleza seres sexuados, no solo para follar.
> Somos tan diferentes precisamente para eso.
> 
> ...



Si, me arrepiento de no haberle hecho un hijo y me arrepiento de haberla perdido.
Pero el arrepentimiento no sirve de nada: Es un veneno que te come las entrañas y que te hunde más y más en la miseria.

¿De qué me vale estar todo el día arrepintiéndome de una cosa que no podré solucionar?

Ahora hay que cerrar la puerta y tirar hacia delante: Hay mucha gente a la que puedo ayudar y servir. No puedo tirarme en la cama a llorar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Esa es otra discusión distinta que además ya se han escrito novelas sobre ello por ejemplo Un mundo feliz de Huxley. Tu eres malthusiana evidentemente.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, me arrepiento de no haberle hecho un hijo y me arrepiento de haberla perdido.
> Pero el arrepentimiento no sirve de nada: Es un veneno que te come las entrañas y que te hunde más y más en la miseria.
> 
> ¿De qué me vale estar todo el día arrepintiéndome de una cosa que no podré solucionar?
> ...



Obvio, estamos de acuerdo que para recuperarla ya no te sirve.
Pero de los errores se aprende y quizás te veas de nuevo en la misma situación, entonces quizás actues de manera distinta. En eso consiste vivir: equivocarse y aprender.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Obvio, estamos de acuerdo que para recuperarla ya no te sirve.
> Pero de los errores se aprende y quizás te veas de nuevo en la misma situación, entonces quizás actues de manera distinta. En eso consiste vivir: equivocarse y aprender.



Hombre, sinceramente creo que va a ser complicado que me pase otra vez con la edad que tengo.
Un amigo mio siempre dice: Cuando tienes verdadera experiencia de la vida, ya no te vale para nada.

Sinceramente me he dado cuenta de que lo que nos mantiene en este mundo es tener un proyecto de vida.
Hay gente que quiere hijos, hay gente que quiere ayudar a los demás, hay gente que crea bosques en los desiertos, etc, pero hay que tener un plan de vida.

Los japoneses dicen que todo ser humano está predestinado a su Ikigai, peo tiene que buscarlo. Yo ahora tengo que ponerme a buscar mi Ikigai.









Ikigai - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Claro que perteneces al grupo de fanáticos antivida malthusianos.


El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, sinceramente creo que va a ser complicado que me pase otra vez con la edad que tengo.
> Un amigo mio siempre dice: Cuando tienes verdadera experiencia de la vida, ya no te vale para nada.
> 
> Sinceramente me he dado cuenta de que lo que nos mantiene en este mundo es tener un proyecto de vida.
> ...



Pues con 50 te corresponde una de 45 o sea las típicas con el reloj en el último minuto. Con un poco de suerte otra de 40. O una fea de 30.

A partir de cierta edad ya no se improvisa nada, dsolo te dejas rodar por el impulso de años anteriores. Lo que te mantiene s on los hijos, si no los tienes te aburres.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Y quien está enfermo? Tu estas enferma?
Pues vete al psicólogo.

la ex del OP no tenía nada, solo la pulsión natural de la hembra humana.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Muchacha, que la mujer del forero tiene 40 tacazos y se lo pedía el cuerpo. Qué parte no entiendes? No estaba enferma, al contrario, es síntoma de salud obedecer a los impulsos naturales. 

El hilo no trata sobre ti.


----------



## McNulty (26 Nov 2022)

Las consultas de psicólogos están llenas de gente con hijos. Eso de que tener hijos da la felicidad es otra estafa, como lo del trabajo dignifica. Mercancía para borregos inseguros de salirse del rebaño y con muy poca inteligencia emocional. La felicidad está dentro de ti, y sino la encuentras estarás toda la vida saltando de estafa en estafa, buscando algo en el mundo material que supla ese vacío espiritual interior. Suena demasiado poético y metafísico pero es tal que así.

Me acabo de terminar una pequeña biografía del cantante de Linkin Park. Un tío que tenía todo el dinero del mundo, fama, con 6 hijos, una mujer que le quería etc....y se terminó suicidando por problemas psicológicos. Cuesta creer que gente de este tipo termine así.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Lo que no es cuerdo es tratar de contagiar una enfermedad mental haciendo proselitismo de la autoextinción.

Yo le digo lo que hay, lo que nadie dijo antes en el hilo y de nada sirve darle palmadas en la espalda.
La mujer parece complicada pero en el fondo es muy simple: embarazo. Ese es todo su enigma.
Aplíquese el cuento cualquiera que pretenda vivir con ellas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

A ver que no te enteras:....

Yo solo MUESTRO EL POR QUÉ DE LA RUPTURA.
Cada cual saque sus conclusiones. 

Los tontitos necesitarán explicación de ese motivo, los inteligentes lo pillarán al momento y los traumados se rebelarán y querrán discutir porque les molesta la realidad natural y alguien debe decirles 
QUE CONTRA LA NATURALEZA NO SE PUEDE LUCHAR porque te destruye y terminas perdiendo la cordura del todo.


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> tengo un curro que me permite ahorrar entre 1000 y 1500 dólares al mes.
> 
> También tengo unos 50K en el banco.
> 
> sé que voy a estar día y noche pensando en ella.



Al final vives peor que un paleta de pueblu...

¿Qué haces en Jew York todavía teniendo una casa de campo en Hezpanya?

Pa'vaguear, no hay país como este.

Pero si has caído en la estafa del xoxito, seguro que caes en otras menos obvias, así que: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (26 Nov 2022)

Tenías que haber preñado a la señora ésta ya hace mucho tiempo. Y más siendo de familia con pasta...
Anyways, como te han dicho más arriba, no estás tan mal. Para nada. Absolutamente para nada.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

Vete a tomar por culo puta tarada de mierda y no jodas más el hilo.

Al ignore.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Al final vives peor que un paleta de pueblu...
> 
> ¿Qué haces en Jew York todavía teniendo una casa de campo en Hezpanya?
> 
> ...



Aquí hay pasta y en el pueblo no. El esperar cinco años y volverme España con 150K, puede ser la diferencia entre irme mi casita de pueblo con tranquilidad y hacer planes o irme siendo un muerto de hambre. Hay que tomar las cosas con calma.
En ese pueblo 150K me duran diez años y en ese tiempo si no me ha salido algo ya sería mala suerte y tendría que empezar a pensar en paguitas.

PS, Me gustan demasiado los xoxitos, es un problema que arrastro desde pequeño.


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Aquí hay pasta y en el pueblo no. El esperar cinco años y volverme España con 150K, puede ser la diferencia entre irme mi casita de pueblo con tranquilidad y hacer planes o irme siendo un muerto de hambre. Hay que tomar las cosas con calma.
> En ese pueblo 150K me duran diez años y en ese tiempo si no me ha salido algo ya sería mala suerte y tendría que empezar a pensar en paguitas.
> 
> PS, Me gustan demasiado los xoxitos, es un problema que arrastro desde pequeño.



En cinco años quizá ya no estés vivo...

DEP en Ks.

Si te gustasen de verdad, no te habrías atado a uno.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Nov 2022)

max power dijo:


> Tengo un amigo viviendo en Mississippi. Español. Dice que lo bueno de un estado pobre es que la vivienda es mas barata y puede vivir holgadamente. Le han ofrecido trabajo en Hawaii y lo rechazo por ese motivo.
> 
> Quizas sea una idea. Mudarse al sur de EEUU a llevar una vida tranquila. Trabajo no te va a faltar.
> 
> ...



Viviendo obsesionados por el feminismo y la homosexualidad e invirtiendolo todo en eso, no nos espera un futuro muy brillante.


----------



## Seagrams (26 Nov 2022)

El foro está hasta la bandera de CM antinatalistas


----------



## F650 (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues eso es otra de las putadas que me ha pasado: Mi mujer estaba estudiando un doctorado en literatura y ya lo ha terminado. La universidad le estaba dando un seguro médico familiar que le cubría todo, pero nos hemos quedado sin el mismo.
> 
> Mi mujer ha encontrado un curro hace un par de meses (imagino que habrá conocido a algún tío allí) y tiene un seguro médico de puta madre, pero yo ahora estoy buscándome uno: El básico son 500 pavos. Lo puedo pagar (y seguiría ahorrando bastante), pero si tiene algo chungo solo te cubre el 65% de los gastos, y eso en este país significa pagar 200K por, por ejemplo una cirugía de corazón.
> 
> Es uno de los principales motivos por los cuales me jode este país.



Lo veo un punto muy negativo


----------



## apocalippsis (26 Nov 2022)

Pues que quieres, lo primero el coche de segunda mano para poder ir de lampista y buscarte otra chorti, despues estando de informatico una horita al dia para buscar chortis por internet, y otra hora de gimnasio para estar medio decente, o ir a la piscina que eso te pone en forma en nada.

Un coño se arregla con otro coño Y PUNTO.


----------



## Euler (26 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo entero y creo que la mayoría no habéis captado la esencia del mensaje inicial.. El Mercader no quiere morir solo en un país extraño. Oyes, y es algo normal que hemos sentido muchos viviendo fuera. No eres ni el primero ni el último al que le entra morriña cuando la chati que te embaucó te deja tirado y te encuentras más solo que un perro callejero.
> 
> Muchos mensajes cuñaos en plan España es una mierda y cosas por el estilo, pero muy pocos echándole un verdadero cable al pobre hombre que aún está a tiempo de volver a su tierra natal y tener un último tercio de vida mucho más amable que el que va a tener en la picadora de carne que es Nueva York.
> 
> ...



Bravo. Los padres no duran siempre. Hay que honrarlos en su vejez a poco que te hayan cuidado y querido.


----------



## Euler (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Yo desde luego antes de hacer nada dejaba tramitada la ciudadania.



Esto. Déjate una puerta abierta.


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Nov 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ya está, no pasa nada, lo intentaste, te fuiste a Estados Unidos lo cual comparándolo con Cuenca o Ávila es como ir a la luna pero.. tiempo después la cosa no ha salido como esperabas. No seas cabezota ni hagas caso a los amargados que te aconsejan no volver a tu país alegando gilipolleces de menas, moros, Pedro Sánchez, feminismo radical, madmaxismo laboral.. en serio, ni puto caso.
> 
> Yo podría vivir en cualquier parte del planeta y hace mucho que me di cuenta que como España ningún sitio se le acerca. Podría sonar a frase cuñao pero.. es que es la puta realidad. Con todos sus defectos y taras no cambio este jodido país por absolutamente NADA.
> 
> Un bratso.



Mi caso:
Encadenando contratos temporales de mierda mientras estudiaba una ingeniería, trabajos donde me puteaban y me cambiaban el horario en cuanto querían y me trataban como basura y carne de cañón por tener a un ejército de reserva de muertos de hambre traídos del tercer mundo para sustituirme. Metían 500.000 inmigrantes al año con un 20% de paro (zonas del país con un 30% de paro).
Saqué carné de camión para encontrar algo estable mientras estudiaba con lo ahorrado en trabajos de mierda. Saqué carné de bus también, por el mismo motivo.
Lo único estable que encontré fue un trabajo llevando camión de 10h al día cobrando 8h, y pagándome lo mínimo, escaqueándose en todo lo que podían.

Ahora estoy en Francia y gano lo mismo por 7h al día (en vez de 10) en un trabajo que no requiere esfuerzo ni estrés, 35h a la semana mientras estudio un máster potente.

Conclusión: a todo palillero pepero hijo de puta proinmigración liberalillo de mierda hay que retarle a un duelo a muerte a puños, todo legal, firmado sobre el papel, siempre que dé su permiso a reventarle la cabeza y comerle el hígado en carne viva mientras se le machaca a puñetazos.

No tiene más misterio. A la escoria hay que eliminarla.
Para todo lo demás: living loose y con Putin a muerte.



¿A mí también me aconsejas volver a España o solo es país para triunfadoreh?


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El otro negocio me da unos 8K, pero son brutos: Después de autónomos, impuestos y gastos varios no creo que me llegue ni a unos 200 - 3000 Eur / mes. Si podría hacerlo crecer. En los buenos tiempos me daba 30K al año.
> 
> Tengo un hermano de 39 años y mis padres están vivos: Y mi abuela, que ya va a cumplir 102 en breve.
> 
> *Mi mujer no va a volver jamás*. Es definitivo: Me lo ha dicho hasta la saciedad.



bien, veo que lo asumes eso es bueno, ahora bien pasemos a lo siguiente, te culpabilizas de lo que podrias haber echo bien y has hecho mal, eso es pasado dejalo que se vaya ya ocurrio, por lo que transmites ella no puso de su parte entre nada y muy poco en el dia a dia de la pareja asumelo, con el paso del tiempo ella se va a arrepentir y mucho.

por otro lado necesitas estabilizarte, poco a poco, valorarte mas, la razon de que no ganes mas dolares es que no te valoras lo suficiente, eso va a cambiar tienes que ver como esta el mercado y que hacen los demas que no hagas tu eso te aclarara ideas y luego te vendes por lo que cree que vale un Argentino.

NY no pero usa es grande empieza a investigar estado a estado como estan las cosas y cuando encuentres algo que te mole asegura la liana laboral como hacen las mujeres y te mudas.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


>



pero en serio dale duro a la shruti que es puti


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> vente cagando leches pero YA. Esto es un nido de muertos de hambre, y las mujeres a poco que ven un macho aseado y con dineros se vuelven locas , para mi eres mayor pero te digo que aqui hay mucha desesperación por pillar un macho, mucha cuarentona y de hasta menos que hasta se han tenido que meter a puta se habla de 500000 españolas en onlyfans, putas aparte, asi que imaginate. Por favor, vente para aca y traete los dineros y la clase, necesitamos urgentemente hombres con clase y buenas pagas, por favor, vuelve, te recibiremos de puta madre, bienvenido mr marshall. Aqui vemos un tio con buenos dineros y le hacemos la ola, yo lo hago, las demas tambien y por supuesto para pareja y nos peleamos entre nosotras como gatas porque aqui solo hay cracos y muertos de hambre



deja algo para los funcis escala A y langostos con paga jubilacion maxima eh


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> En cuanto te tomes la primera birra con [mention]visaman [/mention] verás la luz y sabras qué quieres hacer
> 
> Ese tío tiene un don, te hace las preguntas que necesitas para que tú solito te des cuenta de las cosas…por experiencia propia te lo digo
> 
> ...



prima no me saques los colores que tu en lo tuyo tambien eres la mejor de lo mejor, escucharte siempre es un placer


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que vuelva por favor, que vuelva, vosotros muertos de hambre quereis que se quede alli para qu eno os haga la competencia y tengamos que aceptar vuestras miserables condiciones, pero no, este señor debe volver y hacer feliz a una señora AQUI, que al menos una señora española pueda salir de la miseria, no hay derecho lo que nos estan haciendo, trayendonos solo miseria y los españoles en la miseria tambien y es imposible encontrar un hombre en condiciones



no es imposible yo lo soy lo que pasa es que es imposible encontrar una española en condiciones ...............


----------



## jordijct (26 Nov 2022)

Lo entiendo vivir en una ciudad como NY es una puta mierda, ... Pero Hispanistan es como Mali.
No se que es peor ...
Vivir en una mierda de ciudad o irse al final del mundo, donde Cristo perdio las sandalias.
Enfin tu mismo ....


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hilo de mierda invent y le cagais 30 paginas
> 
> acojonante



la envidia y la falta de mañaco mazado te corroe eh


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pues que quieres, lo primero el coche de segunda mano para poder ir de lampista y buscarte otra chorti, despues estando de informatico una horita al dia para buscar chortis por internet, y otra hora de gimnasio para estar medio decente, o ir a la piscina que eso te pone en forma en nada.
> 
> Un coño se arregla con otro coño Y PUNTO.



Tu sabes lo que cuesta tener un coche en Nueva York?


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De momento mi situación es la que es. El trabajo es una terapia
> Me iré de Nueva York, eso lo tengo claro, pero tengo que planificarlo. Incluso me podría ir a otro país.
> 
> Si acaba con un Yanki con pasta o con un rapero del Bronx ya me tiene que dar exactamente igual.
> ...



buena actitud progresas adecuadamente


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

para ser cubana mimol no te sale demasiado el trajiquismo y estas en tu estapa ,guajira aprovecho todo, que te da una lucidez que transciende lo cubano, disimula cona las vecinas si eso


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Aquí hay pasta y en el pueblo no. El esperar cinco años y volverme España con 150K, puede ser la diferencia entre irme mi casita de pueblo con tranquilidad y hacer planes o irme siendo un muerto de hambre. Hay que tomar las cosas con calma.*
> En ese pueblo 150K me duran diez años y en ese tiempo si no me ha salido algo ya sería mala suerte y tendría que empezar a pensar en paguitas.
> 
> PS, Me gustan demasiado los xoxitos, es un problema que arrastro desde pequeño.



Te estas respondiendo tu solo...A nivel laboral puedes mejorar con facilidad por lo que tu mismo dices. Y tias? tambien joder tambien. Es mas el problema no es tanto que no haya ... si no el elegir bien. Hijos? los puedes tener... ser padre viejo en tu caso y en el mio ya es irremediable... tu mujer no tiene porque ser vieja.
Tus hijos , de tenerlo, se van a quedar huerfanos relativamente jovenes. Eso no tiene remedio, lo unico que puedes hacer es dejarle la situacion economica lo mas resuelta posible para cuando eso suceda. Y tu tener muy claro que te vas a una residencia voluntariamente para no joderle la vida tirando de ti. Y eso hay que tenerlo claro antes de fabricarlo e irte a la residencia voluntariamente cuando llegue el momento. Eso requere mucha sangre fria que el 90% de la gente no tienes. Si eres capaz de hacer las dos cosas no veo porque no puedes tener hijos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Esto. Déjate una puerta abierta.



Para mi es basico ese punto.
Esta de bajon... en cuanto vuelva y vea el panorama va a estar dos meses medio bien... y despues se va a estar subiendo por las paredes sin posibilidad de deshacer la cagada. Le guste o no lo mejor es jubilarse alli y volverse con un colchon bueno ...


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Las consultas de psicólogos están llenas de gente con hijos. Eso de que tener hijos da la felicidad es otra estafa, como lo del trabajo dignifica. Mercancía para borregos inseguros de salirse del rebaño y con muy poca inteligencia emocional. La felicidad está dentro de ti, y sino la encuentras estarás toda la vida saltando de estafa en estafa, buscando algo en el mundo material que supla ese vacío espiritual interior. Suena demasiado poético y metafísico pero es tal que así.
> 
> Me acabo de terminar una pequeña biografía del cantante de Linkin Park. Un tío que tenía todo el dinero del mundo, fama, con 6 hijos, una mujer que le quería etc....y se terminó suicidando por problemas psicológicos. Cuesta creer que gente de este tipo termine así.



suicidio o fue suicidado no confunda los terminos en este mundo tan hijo de puta


----------



## forestal92 (26 Nov 2022)

Vete a Filipinas. Se te va a olvidar tu mujer el primer día...., hay trabajo de IT o simplemente trabajas en remoto. Yo fuy para un mes y me quedé dos años...

Demasiado has aguantado ahí. Estuve unos meses en new jersey pero ese clima y mala ostia de la gente no hay dinero que lo pague.

Mi plan ideal de vida sería 6 meses en el pueblo ( me estoy haciendo caseta de aperos minivivienda ), y 6 meses en Asia del sudeste.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Mi caso:
> Encadenando contratos temporales de mierda mientras estudiaba una ingeniería, trabajos donde me puteaban y me cambiaban el horario en cuanto querían y me trataban como basura y carne de cañón por tener a un ejército de reserva de muertos de hambre traídos del tercer mundo para sustituirme. Metían 500.000 inmigrantes al año con un 20% de paro (zonas del país con un 30% de paro).
> Saqué carné de camión para encontrar algo estable mientras estudiaba con lo ahorrado en trabajos de mierda. Saqué carné de bus también, por el mismo motivo.
> Lo único estable que encontré fue un trabajo llevando camión de 10h al día cobrando 8h, y pagándome lo mínimo, escaqueándose en todo lo que podían.
> ...



y la francesa te tiene a sus ordenes todo el rato, no?


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para mi es basico ese punto.
> Esta de bajon... en cuanto vuelva y vea el panorama va a estar dos meses medio bien... y despues se va a estar subiendo por las paredes sin posibilidad de deshacer la cagada. Le guste o no lo mejor es jubilarse alli y volverse con un colchon bueno ...



das buenos consejos espero que te vayan las cosas bien y cumplas tus sueños un abrazo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> das buenos consejos espero que te vayan las cosas bien y cumplas tus sueños un abrazo



Gracias, no tengo hermano mayores, pero por edad el OP podria serlo. Tambien de alguna manera me veo reflejado... llega un punto que no encajas estes donde estes y hagas lo que hagas. Y ahi empieza uno a rayarse... que es inevitable pero algo en lo que no hay que deleitarse...
le leo y se flagela... hay cosas que ya no tienen solucion y hay que asumirlo. Otras cosas que ves que no tiene solucion... realmente si tienen solucion... pero no es la optima. Pero es que el momento de la solucion optima se paso.. y si te duermes el de la no optima... tambien.


----------



## apocalippsis (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu sabes lo que cuesta tener un coche en Nueva York?



El sabe de lo que habla te puede responder si lo aparca lejos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> das buenos consejos espero que te vayan las cosas bien y cumplas tus sueños un abrazo



Yo lo que veo del OP, es que no valora el mercado laboral español.
Con ingles e IT SI tiene una red de contacto buenos, volverse es una opcion razonable... pero si no lo tienes y para meterse en un pueblito...puffff. Si ahora se le cae la casa encima, ocioso en un pueblo, con todo el dia para darle al coco en sentido negativo, sin entrar dinero y teniendo que partir de cero. Es que eso hay que pensarselo muchas muchas veces.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De momento mi situación es la que es. El trabajo es una terapia
> Me iré de Nueva York, eso lo tengo claro, pero tengo que planificarlo. Incluso me podría ir a otro país.
> 
> Si acaba con un Yanki con pasta o con un rapero del Bronx ya me tiene que dar exactamente igual.
> ...



esa es la actitud, joder.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Yo lo que veo del OP, es que no valora el mercado laboral español.
> Con ingles e IT SI tiene una red de contacto buenos, volverse es una opcion razonable... pero si no lo tienes y para meterse en un pueblito...puffff. Si ahora se le cae la casa encima, ocioso en un pueblo, con todo el dia para darle al coco en sentido negativo, sin entrar dinero y teniendo que partir de cero. Es que eso hay que pensarselo muchas muchas veces.



no tanto como antes aqui se acostumbra aexprimir por poco dinero creeme


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El sabe de lo que habla te puede responder si lo aparca lejos.



Is It Worth Owning a Car in NYC? | Hauseit® New York City


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no es imposible yo lo soy lo que pasa es que es imposible encontrar una española en condiciones ...............



Estadísticamente cuántos hombres en condiciones hay? Muy pocos. Mujeres muchas


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Estadísticamente cuántos hombres en condiciones hay? Muy pocos. Mujeres muchas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

en tu caso de tristeza y abandono, *siento leer que te ha dejado*, si me quedaria en NYC y follaria todos los dias, TODOS a mujeres distintas.
Tambien iria a *terapia*, que seguro que la tienes en V.O porteña. 

En el pueblo de 12 habitantes NO vas a follar ni a encontrar terapia (si por zoom o telefono, yo la tengo por telefono)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vivo en Manhattan. En el Upper East Side. Es una zona más o menos alegre, lo malo es que mi mujer vive a dos manzanas de mi casa.



vaya, felicidades, pareces un filme de *WOODY ALLEN*, que solo habla de los PA y ese puto barrio de ricos. 
Que aburrimiento de cine hace, está chocho gagá desde la espantosa Match Point. 

Ser creyente y follar todos los dias para recuperarte es totalmente compatible, 
si te hablase del PP...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> Dentro de unos meses seguramente iré a la Ruta 66 con unos colegas.



Os odio, mi sueño, yo que NO se conducir, y encima estoy CASADO con mi airedale terrier. 
Si ella condujera, seriamos Thelma y Louise por los desiertos de Arizona, mi sueño.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


>



Visaman.. que aqui hay tios de veintipocos que se la cascan con Ana Rosa... este es el nivel.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (26 Nov 2022)

Si no sabes vivir contigo mismo solo siempre tendrás una vida miserable a merced de otros.


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (26 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Obviando que seguramente sea un trolleo.
> Siendo himformatico y puediendo trabajar online, aunque solo fuera ganando 1500€ al mes con ahorros y alguna renta yo me iria de cabeza a :
> Pais surasiático
> Pais de Europa del este
> ...



De cabeza dice el sucnormal. ¿Tienes idea paleto valenciano follachinas de cómo huye la gente de los hombres solitarios creepy sobre todo en países donde son extranjeros y pueden estar huyendo de la policía?

Europa del Este y sudeste asiático dice, ¿pero tú eres tonto? ¿Crees que una mujer medio pasable se va a liar con un creepy colgao de 50 años que encima es pobre y solitario? Y si alguna puta se lía con este despojo cincuentón hiper perdedor es que la peligrosa es ella.

Estáis tarados de la puta cabeza.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la envidia



La envidia te corroera a ti, puto anciano


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (26 Nov 2022)

Pero qué pedazo de PUTAZA eres pancha de mierda.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Visaman.. que aqui hay tios de veintipocos que se la cascan con Ana Rosa... este es el nivel.



argggggggggggggggggggggggg necesitamos un exorcismo del pais entero pero ya


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la envidia y la falta de mañaco mazado te corroe eh



61 años, colgao creepy solitario que te pasas los años en el foro y estás tan solo que le ofreces al OP quedar en Madrid para daros por el culo y criticar a las mujeres.

Creepy patético se te queda muy corto. Queda con el OP que verás lo bien que lo vais a pasar un colgao de 50 y un colgao de 61 que se creen jóvenes y no tienen hijos ni tienen nada.

Eres basura.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> 61 años, colgao creepy solitario que te pasas los años en el foro y estás tan solo que le ofreces al OP quedar en Madrid para daros por el culo y criticar a las mujeres.
> 
> Creepy patético se te queda muy corto. Queda con el OP que verás lo bien que lo vais a pasar un colgao de 50 y un colgao de 61 que se creen jóvenes y no tienen hijos ni tienen nada.
> 
> Eres basura.



cinturon negro que te tiene geolocalizado por ip y que te puede reventar a ostias cuando quiera te vqlae o te lo explico con los puños


----------



## Quisqueyano (26 Nov 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Si ahorras 1500 al mes en Nueva York eres pobre, así que tú mismo.



Cuanto se gana en Nueva York de media para que mil quinientos de ahorro mensual sea una mierda?


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Visaman.. que aqui hay tios de veintipocos que se la cascan con Ana Rosa... este es el nivel.



no flipas tu nada. Un tio en condiciones tiene miles de mujeres, a todas nos gusta lo mismo , la competencia es BRUTAL. Los que se la cascan con ana rosa son casapapis fetos de cojones doriteros y gordos, que no saben dar palo al agua, no se mantienen a si mismos y mucho menos a una mujer, y la mujer HUYE de la misera como del FUEGO


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

de que raza dices que es el gato? Y la dosis de lexatin ?


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

machos con clase y con billetes, lo mejor k hay a fundirse toda la paga en el corte ingles, quemarle la tarjeta : )


----------



## rory (26 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Os odio, mi sueño, yo que NO se conducir, y encima estoy CASADO con mi airedale terrier.
> Si ella condujera, seriamos Thelma y Louise por los desiertos de Arizona, mi sueño.



Hahahaha Un amigo ha sido contratado por una aerolínea muy pija y le hacen un buen descuento en los vuelos. 

Él nos paga los vuelos. Si no fuese por él, ese sueño también se me escaparía a mí. No es uno de mis grandes sueños, ni mucho menos, pero me hace ilusión.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé: Cuando una tía te deja no suele volver nunca, pero es que es el puto veneno que tengo en el corazón me ha dejado hecho mierda.



Con 50 tacos?! Te pegaba una gofretada a mano abierta que te quitaba la tonteria para siempre. Con cariño, eh!. 

No te veo capaz de aguantar mas en el gringo. Paco, vente pa España... 

Seremos pobres, tendremos a los zarrapastrosos encamaos con los etarras en el gobierno, tendremos millones de bigotudas pelosfritos por doquier, pero España es mucha España. 
Móntate tu oficina en remoto en la casa esa que tienes en Avila y déjate de gilipolleces 

Es mi jumilde consejo. Espero que hagas lo que hagas termines encontrando algo de felicidad. Suerte.


----------



## Matriarca (26 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Estados Unidos es una mierda de pais deprimente . Tiene una energia negativa enorme y es que es lo peor del capitalismo , la gente alli solo quiere hacer y vive por el dinero , le sumas a eso los precios desorbitados , la comida que es una autentica basura , yo me iba a corriendo a España sin dudarlo



pues españa es mucho peor. tiene lo malo del pueblo, lo malo del medievo, lo malo del capitalismo, del comunismo, lo malo de africa y de europa 
el esta viviendo en un sitio q si le echa ganas conocerá a gente.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pues que quieres, lo primero el coche de segunda mano para poder ir de lampista y buscarte otra chorti, despues estando de informatico una horita al dia para buscar chortis por internet, y otra hora de gimnasio para estar medio decente, o ir a la piscina que eso te pone en forma en nada.
> 
> Un coño se arregla con otro coño Y PUNTO.



Buen consejo. Suscribo lo que dices punto por punto.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu sabes lo que cuesta tener un coche en Nueva York?



El seguro del coche son unos 300 pavos al mes y si vives en Manhattan es imposible aparcar en la calle. Un parking en condiciones no baja de 700 al mes. 

Por eso, y desaconsejando a nuestro querido @AYN RANDiano2 me voy a comprar una motito para desplazarme: Algo pequeño, 300 o 500cc.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bien, veo que lo asumes eso es bueno, ahora bien pasemos a lo siguiente, te culpabilizas de lo que podrias haber echo bien y has hecho mal, eso es pasado dejalo que se vaya ya ocurrio, por lo que transmites ella no puso de su parte entre nada y muy poco en el dia a dia de la pareja asumelo, con el paso del tiempo ella se va a arrepentir y mucho.
> 
> por otro lado necesitas estabilizarte, poco a poco, valorarte mas, la razon de que no ganes mas dolares es que no te valoras lo suficiente, eso va a cambiar tienes que ver como esta el mercado y que hacen los demas que no hagas tu eso te aclarara ideas y luego te vendes por lo que cree que vale un Argentino.
> 
> NY no pero usa es grande empieza a investigar estado a estado como estan las cosas y cuando encuentres algo que te mole asegura la liana laboral como hacen las mujeres y te mudas.



Visaman, no sé si se arrepentirá: Es una persona muy manipulable e insegura. Está controlada por sus padres y su psicóloga. Yo podría haberla manipula y controlado hasta que comiera en mi mano, pero jamás he manipulado a una mujer. En mi familia he visto cosas muy chungas y siempre tuve mucho respeto por mis parejas.

Sé que ahora sus padres y amigas la estarán comiendo el coco y su psicóloga le estará diciendo que a tomado una muy buena decisión y que ella "vale mucho".

De todas maneras como y como tú dices: Ya no vale de mucho pensar en el pasado.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Vete a Filipinas. Se te va a olvidar tu mujer el primer día...., hay trabajo de IT o simplemente trabajas en remoto. Yo fuy para un mes y me quedé dos años...
> 
> Demasiado has aguantado ahí. Estuve unos meses en new jersey pero ese clima y mala ostia de la gente no hay dinero que lo pague.
> 
> Mi plan ideal de vida sería 6 meses en el pueblo ( me estoy haciendo caseta de aperos minivivienda ), y 6 meses en Asia del sudeste.



Joder, pues me has leído la mente: Siempre me ha atraído filipinas desde pequeño (sobre todo por la belleza de sus mujeres), lo mismo me doy un paseíto por allí.

PS: El clima de mierda este se puede sobrellevar si tienes xoxito para tumbarte con él en el salón, debajo de una mantita y viendo una peli.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Os odio, mi sueño, yo que NO se conducir, y encima estoy CASADO con mi airedale terrier.
> Si ella condujera, seriamos Thelma y Louise por los desiertos de Arizona, mi sueño.



La semana que viene empiezo con el carné de moto y este verano me voy a hacer un Nueva York - Los Ángeles por la ruta del sur y volveré por la del norte. Por supuesto me haré la ruta 66.

Hace unos meses, en la boda de una prima de mi mujer conocí a una chortina que venía con su novio que eran de Arizona. Como Arizona me flipa estuve mucho rato hablando con ella y me contó maravillas.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Cuanto se gana en Nueva York de media para que mil quinientos de ahorro mensual sea una mierda?



Yo gano netos unos 5000, y eso que me pagan muy poco porque curro en una escuela de arte que es casi una ONG. Si le hecho huevos puedo hacerme 800 pavos al mes.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> machos con clase y con billetes, lo mejor k hay a fundirse toda la paga en el corte ingles, quemarle la tarjeta : )



No seas mala.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No seas mala.



mas que ser mala es una mariquita derroida y sin ningun buen gusto y clase


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mas que ser mala es una mariquita derroida y sin ningun buen gusto y clase



Eso me parecía: Se expresa como una tía, pero escribe como un tío.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mas que ser mala es una mariquita derroida y sin ningun buen gusto y clase



A pastar rata asquerosa, por eso no te quiere ninguna mujer, por miserable y rata


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Arizona. Como Arizona me flipa estuve mucho rato hablando con ella y me contó maravillas.



la mujer de mi amigo de London es de Arizona, y lo detesta.

Segun ella es todo BLANCO y aburrido. Por supuesto es WOKE y democrata y siempre discuto con ella. Me rio mucho de que se casó con una chica del oeste, nosotros que nos criamos en la EGB con* LUCKY LUKE* que of course, ella no sabe quien es, y no entiende porque es de europeos arrogantes.

PS: Menos mal que se me esta pasando la ceguera de coca, a mi que NO me gusta la coca y ,me sienta FATAL y me he metido 4gr en 5 dias por mi *DIETA pervitin.*
Hostia, es que no puedo leer ni veo lo que escribo.

No se como le sienta bien a alguien y TRABAJAN y nos GOBIERNAN.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Con 50 tacos?! Te pegaba una gofretada a mano abierta que te quitaba la tonteria para siempre. Con cariño, eh!.
> 
> No te veo capaz de aguantar mas en el gringo. Paco, vente pa España...
> 
> ...



Ese macho se ha criado en España por tanto es patrimonio y español y debe servir y ofrecer su paga a una española. Fin.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A pastar rata asquerosa, por eso no te quiere ninguna mujer, por miserable y rata



Ein! ¡Tengo una foto de Visaman de la última vez que nos fuimos de cerves!


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> la mujer de mi amigo de London es de Arizona, y lo detesta.
> 
> Segun ella es todo BLANCO y aburrido. Por supuesto es WOKE y democrata y siempre discuto con ella. Me rio mucho de que se casó con una chica del oeste, nosotros que nos criamos en la EGB con* LUCKY LUKE* que of course, ella no sabe quien es, y no entiende porque es de europeos arrogantes.
> 
> ...



Hay una rubia en mi curro que está buena (trabajadora a tiempo parcial), y me da la sensación de que me las lanza suavemente, (pero no estoy muy seguro, por eso no la meto en "posibles") solo sé que me ha llamado tres veces con excusas completamente absurdas.

Bueno el tema es que tiene un niño con tío del que se divorció hace tres años, pero a pesar de la maternidad la tía está muy buena.
Es una muerta de hambre que mal vive como actriz de segunda clase dando bolos en algunas series de tercera categoría que ruedan en Manhattan.

Un día hablando con ella me dijo: Es que yo sé que soy una mujer blanca privilegiada y por eso tengo que sufrir. 

Esta gente está como una puta cabra.

Por cierto: Si me prometes no hacerme cositas raras cuando esté durmiendo te invitaré a mi estudio fashion del Upper East Side. Que sé que echas de menos tus noches locas en los clubs del downtown Manhattan.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un día hablando con ella me dijo: *Es que yo sé que soy una mujer blanca privilegiada y por eso tengo que sufrir.*
> 
> *Esta gente está como una puta cabra.*



Absolutamente verdad.

yo si le tiraria ficha y le haces una deep thoat
que te juro que es la obsesion ahora de todos los heteros en London
que dan rabo a maricas comme moi.

No he estado de fiesta en NYC pero si cene en SoHo y dormi en casa de 5M de dolares o asi de judio rubio hetero perfecto... para casarme. Hetero, este si, hetero perdido folla modelos, millonario ex farlopero, como todos. Casa en ASPEN y dije que NO a ir en jet privado (Paris, diciembre del 2001)

*No a un viaje en JET que seguro me habria cambiado la vida. *


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hay una rubia en mi curro que está buena (trabajadora a tiempo parcial), y me da la sensación de que me las lanza suavemente, (pero no estoy muy seguro, por eso no la meto en "posibles") solo sé que me ha llamado tres veces con excusas completamente absurdas.
> 
> Bueno el tema es que tiene un niño con tío del que se divorció hace tres años, pero a pesar de la maternidad la tía está muy buena.
> Es una muerta de hambre que mal vive como actriz de segunda clase dando bolos en algunas series de tercera categoría que ruedan en Manhattan.
> ...



de esas mejor huir las neurons las tienen destrozadas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de esas mejor huir las neurons las tienen destrozadas



por eso dan mamadas a diestro y siniestro, y el OP sera white si pero WHITE NOT ENOUGH para una wasp rubia arrepentida, entonces hasta la campanilla. Se llama *White GUILTY. *

Culpabilidad de ser blanco, algo que suena a *1984*


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

Tambien dicen en EEUU que los Spaniard somos "*ethnically ambigous*", me lo dijo una actriz blanca de MX que en los casting de L.A marca eso.
Ambiguo etnico. Estan obsesionados con la raza y racismo.

O en otras palabras, que si no mojas el churro a diario en EEUU eres mas tonto que un Borbon.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de esas mejor huir las neurons las tienen destrozadas



No le falta razon... ahora como se alineen los planetas.. que la planta a 4 patas... lo sabemos todos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El seguro del coche son unos 300 pavos al mes y si vives en Manhattan es imposible aparcar en la calle. Un parking en condiciones no baja de 700 al mes.
> 
> Por eso, y desaconsejando a nuestro querido @AYN RANDiano2 me voy a comprar una motito para desplazarme: Algo pequeño, 300 o 500cc.



Si yo si se lo que cuesta tener un coche alli... lo se perfectamente.
En Hoboken... que no es ni de broma de caro como donde andas tu.. y tienen mil problemas para tenerlo, unos amigos mios.
Ella un coco que trabajaba en Mont Sinai. De hecho cuando en la pandemia hablaban con una experta en Antena3 y telecinco... esa chica es. Novia .. ahora mujer de unos de mis mejores amigos en la facultad.

El que no sabia lo que cuesta tener coche alli, es el que se lo proponia. Algunos se piensan que NuevaYork es como Madrid.. solo que hablan en ingles.


----------



## Tocomotxo (26 Nov 2022)

Porque no te mudas, pero dentro de eeuu? Las grandes ciudades sacan lo peor de cada uno. Pero con tu CV no creo que tengas problema en vivir, no se... en Miami?
Irte a un pueblo de la España profunda sera tu final.

Piensalo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Visaman, no sé si se arrepentirá: Es una persona muy manipulable e insegura. Está controlada por sus padres y su psicóloga. Yo podría haberla manipula y controlado hasta que comiera en mi mano, pero jamás he manipulado a una mujer. En mi familia he visto cosas muy chungas y siempre tuve mucho respeto por mis parejas.
> 
> Sé que ahora sus padres y amigas la estarán comiendo el coco y su psicóloga le estará diciendo que a tomado una muy buena decisión y que ella "vale mucho".
> 
> De todas maneras como y como tú dices: Ya no vale de mucho pensar en el pasado.



Joder encima iba al psicólogo... 
Te libras de una loca y estás triste? 

Por si te sirve, yo la vez que peor lo pasé con una ruptura, una tipa que tenía mucho mucho poder erótico y personalidad, me curé de aquello trabajando en una obra de mi casa, mientras estaba ocupado con las manos y la mente, no sentía dolor. 
Cuando paseaba por el parque hablaba solo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de esas mejor huir las neurons las tienen destrozadas



Encima actriz, o sea puta.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Nov 2022)

No si te parece pongo el coño gratis de cubo de semen como tú, correateada


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder encima iba al psicólogo...
> Te libras de una loca y estás triste?
> 
> Por si te sirve, yo la vez que peor lo pasé con una ruptura, una tipa que tenía mucho mucho poder erótico y personalidad, me curé de aquello trabajando en una obra de mi casa, mientras estaba ocupado con las manos y la mente, no sentía dolor.
> *Cuando paseaba por el parque hablaba solo.*



Jajajajaj, me acabas de describir.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Jajajajaj, me acabas de describir.



Si te digo la verdad la recuerdo como una etapa incluso bonita aunque lo pasé mal, era un dolor que me hacía sentir muy vivo, era invierno, paseaba por la casa de campo de noche entre la niebla y con la escarcha, todo muy poético.
Luego sales más fuerte si plantas los cojones, porque lo mío fue por imponer unas condiciones mínimas de comportamiento que yo no toleraba. Y sobreviví.

A la primavera siguiente ella se acercó a mí y le hice un vacío apoteósico.


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tambien dicen en EEUU que los Spaniard somos "*ethnically ambigous*", me lo dijo una actriz blanca de MX que en los casting de L.A marca eso.
> Ambiguo etnico. Estan obsesionados con la raza y racismo.
> 
> O en otras palabras, que si no mojas el churro a diario en EEUU eres mas tonto que un Borbon.



Una vez vino un compañero del curro (negro del Harlem) y hablando me dijo que había visitado España y que se sorprendia de que nos consideráramos "blancos".


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Si te digo la verdad la recuerdo como una etapa incluso bonita aunque lo pasé mal, era un dolor que me hacía sentir muy vivo, era invierno, paseaba por la casa de campo de noche entre la niebla y con la escarcha, todo muy poético.
> Luego sales más fuerte si plantas los cojones, porque lo mío fue por imponer unas condiciones mínimas de comportamiento que yo no toleraba. Y sobreviví.
> 
> *A la primavera siguiente ella se acercó a mí y le hice un vacío apoteósico.*



Ah, no sirve para nada y es reprobable, pero la venganza es un plato tan delicioso.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Jajajajaj, me acabas de describir.



pero hasta hablar solo ya no es lo que era a mi me dijeron eso de estudia informatica y podras hablar solo por la calle y durante un tienpo fue asi pero desde que existen los smartfhones con manos libres de auricular inhalambrico, no es asi, me siento estafado o algo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pero hasta hablar solo ya no es lo que era a mi me dijeron eso de estudia informatica y podras hablar solo por la calle y durante u tienpo fue asi pero desde que existen los smartfhones con manos libres de auricular inhalambrico, no es asi, me siento estafado o algo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Una vez vino un compañero del curro (negro del Harlem) y hablando me dijo que había visitado España y *que se sorprendia de que nos consideráramos "blancos".*



Yo tambien me asombro y lo pongo muy en duda, yo incluido, que soy 100% Sefarad.


----------



## forestal92 (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, pues me has leído la mente: Siempre me ha atraído filipinas desde pequeño (sobre todo por la belleza de sus mujeres), lo mismo me doy un paseíto por allí.
> 
> PS: El clima de mierda este se puede sobrellevar si tienes xoxito para tumbarte con él en el salón, debajo de una mantita y viendo una peli.



Escríbeme si un día vas y te informo de lo que necesites.


----------



## Herb (27 Nov 2022)

Yo por mi trabajo conozco a mucha gente Hay una americana que estaba entre las mujeres más guapas que me he cruzado en la vida, alta, pechos y culo de infarto, pale skin blue eyes (ojazos), pelazo y muy simpática. La veo de vez en cuando, ha tenido un hijo y se ha enmurado y ahora es una Charo y su Palomo un tipo guaperas, está igual. Quizás si hubieses preñado a tu ex se habría enmurado (muy normal con ese tipo de mujer y a esa edad) encima mojando cada 29 de febrero y por si fuera poco ...con un más que seguro divorcio y pagota y además tal como está el mundo, si la madre es woke... En plan Angelina Jolie...hijo trans o cualquiera de las decenas de género que habrá en NY. 
Tener un buen hijo te puede dar felicidad pero tener un hijo con problemas te amarga la existencia como nada en el mundo. Siempre pensamos en lo que pudo ser y lo idealizamos.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

Herb dijo:


> Yo por mi trabajo conozco a mucha gente Hay una americana que estaba entre las mujeres más guapas que me he cruzado en la vida, alta, pechos y culo de infarto, pale skin blue eyes (ojazos), pelazo y muy simpática. La veo de vez en cuando, ha tenido un hijo y se ha enmurado y ahora es una Charo y su Palomo un tipo guaperas, está igual. Quizás si hubieses preñado a tu ex se habría enmurado (muy normal con ese tipo de mujer y a esa edad) encima mojando cada 29 de febrero y por si fuera poco ...con un más que seguro divorcio y pagota y además tal como está el mundo, si la madre es woke... En plan Angelina Jolie...hijo trans o cualquiera de las decenas de género que habrá en NY.
> Tener un buen hijo te puede dar felicidad pero tener un hijo con problemas te amarga la existencia como nada en el mundo. Siempre pensamos en lo que pudo ser y lo idealizamos.



Si, mi mujer es bastante progre. Es decir: Es de las de "white guitly", los diversos géneros sexuales, feminismo, se cree lo que dice el panfleto de New York Times al dedillo, etc.

Yo me considero conservador e incluso un poco "fascista" en el sentido que desde el punto de vista económico son un poco de izquierdas, pero en el tema social soy un poco de derechas. 

No tengo problemas con que un tío se quiera acostar con otro, o con que la gente no crea en Dios, pero lo que me jode es que socialmente se haga proselitismo de estos temas, de que le inculque a la gente unos valores de mierda o de que Europa esté siendo inundada día si y día también de una ola gigantesca de inmigrantes ilegales.

La verdad es que no he pensado que efectivamente podría ser un problema la forma de pensar de mi mujer a la hora de tener un hijo.


----------



## OSPF (27 Nov 2022)

Esto es tierra quemada , una vez que has puesto el pie en los usa y te defiendes con el idioma , ni jarto de vino volvería a España o Europa directamente.
Esta el tema como para plantearselo , con la que tienen montado en el norte


----------



## singermorning (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi mujer gastaba hasta decir basta. Podría haber ahorrado mucho más. No obstante, la casa del pueblo me la compré con parte de mis ahorros de aquí.



Joder, entonces, ahora que no estas con ella, seras capitan general, no? O me pierdo algo? 
saludos desde unos cientos de Km de donde dices vivirk si es que vives alli donde dices.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Joder, entonces, ahora que no estas con ella, *seras capitan general, no? O me pierdo algo?*
> saludos desde unos cientos de Km de donde dices vivirk si es que vives alli donde dices.



Me has hecho sonreír


----------



## singermorning (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me has hecho sonreír



Lo decia por el tema de ahorros, que veo que te quejabas de que tu ex mujer gataba mucho, pero tus 3 o 4.000 al mes ya ahorarras, no?


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Lo decia por el tema de ahorros, que veo que te quejabas de que tu ex mujer gataba mucho, pero tus 3 o 4.000 al mes ya ahorarras, no?



Si, la verdad es que gastaba como una loca, pero teníamos la ventaja de no pagar piso, ya que era uno de los pisos de sus padres.
Ahora no voy a gastar en gilipolleces, pero voy a tener que pagar un alquiler, así que lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (27 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso ocurre en cualquier país del mundo que no sea áfrica.
> Si pagas, tienes una atención de la polla.
> La diferencia es que en algunos sitios, no tienes que pagar "la sanidad pública" de un país con tus impuestos, que además es una puta mierda, como en España.
> 
> ...



No puedo más que felicitarte por arreglo que tienes en sanidad por lo que dices mucho mejor que la mayoría

Mi punto es que por ejemplo a mi amigo sin papeles trabaja en el campo con un asunto humilde póliza seguro no lo dejaron abajo cuando le dio una embolia, trato de primer mundo


----------



## Alberte (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, no es eso: Es que un crío te mantiene vivo. Puedes vivir por algo: Tienes un objetivo en la vida.



Esto sé que puede doler a muchos pero la verdad es que mucha gente tiene hijos para "tapar" vacíos existenciales.

1º Eso no va a solucionar tu tara
2º Le estás haciendo una putada al crio
3º Mires por donde lo mires, eso de ser padre se puede acabar convirtiendo en un jodido acto egoísta.
4º Mejor ir a terapia o comprase un gato.


P.D. soy padre


----------



## El Mercader (28 Nov 2022)

Algo de buenas vibraciones e inspiración para mi nuevo apartamento de soltero en Nueva York: Las siete virtudes del Bushido


----------



## fogbugz (28 Nov 2022)

En mi humilde opinion, muchos quisieran para si estar solteros en NY con green card, salud, sin deudas y con cash.

Teniendo un titulo de informatica en NY hay muchas opciones para progresar y cobrar mas de esos $5k netos mensuales sin matarse trabajando tampoco.

Por ejemplo, sin ir mas lejos, Mount Sinai esta creciendo mucho en la parte de investigacion y siempre busca gente. Los salarios no bajaran de $90-100k al ano, mas un seguro medico imbatible y subsidio para el alquiler.

En Long Island tambien hay bastantes centros de investigacion interesantes, y algun que otro hedge fund. Tiene lo bueno de vivir en un sitio top, y tambien tener NY a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Nov 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> En mi humilde opinion, muchos quisieran para si estar solteros en NY con green card, salud, sin deudas y con cash.
> 
> Teniendo un titulo de informatica en NY hay muchas opciones para progresar y cobrar mas de esos $5k netos mensuales sin matarse trabajando tampoco.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Long Island es un sitio que he pensado para vivir, pero me haría falta un medio de transporte. El coche es muy caro y he pensado en comprarme una moto (siempre he tenido motos es España), lo que pasa es que de diciembre a abril no se puede usar la moto.


----------



## fogbugz (28 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Long Island es un sitio que he pensado para vivir, pero me haría falta un medio de transporte. El coche es muy caro y he pensado en comprarme una moto (siempre he tenido motos es España), lo que pasa es que de diciembre a abril no se puede usar la moto.



Lo se. Desgraciadamente tener coche en NY es casi una utopia. Estoy haciendo entrevistas para algunos trabajos ahi y el coste del seguro y del parking es una locura. Ademas, no lo veo demasiado util ya que no podria aparcar en el trabajo.

Hace ya varios anos estando de visita en Long Island me dio por ir en coche desde Syosset hasta Manhattan y alucine con el trafico. Nunca vi nada parecido, ni LA o Londres en hora punta.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Nov 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Lo se. Desgraciadamente tener coche en NY es casi una utopia. Estoy haciendo entrevistas para algunos trabajos ahi y el coste del seguro y del parking es una locura. Ademas, no lo veo demasiado util ya que no podria aparcar en el trabajo.
> 
> Hace ya varios anos estando de visita en Long Island me dio por ir en coche desde Syosset hasta Manhattan y alucine con el trafico. Nunca vi nada parecido, ni LA o Londres en hora punta.



A eso súmale el precio de cruzar en coche los puentes de Nueva York, que varía en 5$ y 21$ dependiendo del tipo de puente.
Hay gente que paga 30 pavos al día solo por cruzar los puentes ida y vuelta.


----------



## revongo (28 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



1. EEUU no es España. La diferencia de mentalidad es abismal. Peor aún, NY para gente con curro es para ir a currar. Para vivir en NY tienes que ganar al menos 250 mil dólares al año, tener un piso en una buena zona, rodeado de gente que se permite tener días o tardes libres. Encima son muy endogamicos...tienen círculos muy definidos y estables, entrar en uno es jodidamente difícil. La única opción es buscar gente española o latina.
2. Director informático y ahorrar 1000 dólares al mes? A ver...tengo un amigo que trabaja como ingeniero eléctrico en NY (sí, hay una escasez brutal en este ámbito) y gana 3000 dólares a la semana + seguro. Tu deberías pasar de 200 mil dolares tranquilamente. Con lo cual, o mientes o te gastas el dinero en droga y putas.
3. Tal vez deberías buscar otro curo en una ciudad más pequeña, allí hay algo más de vida social...tampoco para tirar cohetes, pero algo.
4. Si quieres seguir allí, deberías adoptar la mentalidad de alli: pragmatismo hasta las últimas consecuencias.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> 1. EEUU no es España. La diferencia de mentalidad es abismal. Peor aún, NY para gente con curro es para ir a currar. Para vivir en NY tienes que ganar al menos 250 mil dólares al año, tener un piso en una buena zona, rodeado de gente que se permite tener días o tardes libres. Encima son muy endogamicos...tienen círculos muy definidos y estables, entrar en uno es jodidamente difícil. La única opción es buscar gente española o latina.
> 2. Director informático y ahorrar 1000 dólares al mes? A ver...tengo un amigo que trabaja como ingeniero eléctrico en NY (sí, hay una escasez brutal en este ámbito) y gana 3000 dólares a la semana + seguro. Tu deberías pasar de 200 mil dolares tranquilamente. Con lo cual, o mientes o te gastas el dinero en droga y putas.
> 3. Tal vez deberías buscar otro curo en una ciudad más pequeña, allí hay algo más de vida social...tampoco para tirar cohetes, pero algo.
> 4. Si quieres seguir allí, deberías adoptar la mentalidad de alli: pragmatismo hasta las últimas consecuencias.



Yo solo gano 5000 al mes. Trabajo en una escuela de arte que es casi como una ONG. Podría ganar mucho más pero con mucho más estrés. Trabajo solo cuatro horas al día. Me han llegado a ofrecer una vez 280K en un museo de New Jersey, pero era el típico curro de dormir en el sofá de la oficina muchos días.

Mi mujer era rica y tenía un pisazo en el Upper East Side y no pagabamos los 4500 pavos de alquiler que costaba, no me hacía falta ganar más, ahora tengo que cambiar de curro si me quiero quedar aquí y ganar mas pasta.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> 1. EEUU no es España. La diferencia de mentalidad es abismal. Peor aún, NY para gente con curro es para ir a currar. Para vivir en NY tienes que ganar al menos 250 mil dólares al año, tener un piso en una buena zona, rodeado de gente que se permite tener días o tardes libres. Encima son muy endogamicos...tienen círculos muy definidos y estables, entrar en uno es jodidamente difícil. La única opción es buscar gente española o latina.
> 2. Director informático y ahorrar 1000 dólares al mes? A ver...tengo un amigo que trabaja como ingeniero eléctrico en NY (sí, hay una escasez brutal en este ámbito) y gana 3000 dólares a la semana + seguro. Tu deberías pasar de 200 mil dolares tranquilamente. Con lo cual, o mientes o te gastas el dinero en droga y putas.
> 3. Tal vez deberías buscar otro curo en una ciudad más pequeña, allí hay algo más de vida social...tampoco para tirar cohetes, pero algo.
> 4. Si quieres seguir allí, deberías adoptar la mentalidad de alli: pragmatismo hasta las últimas consecuencias.



En USA con sudamericanos, expats de otros lugares y algún gringo se hace vida social. Se conoce a gente de lo más variopinta. Siendo honestos, si volviera a tener la ocasión me volvía a USA por la pasta.


----------



## fogbugz (29 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A eso súmale el precio de cruzar en coche los puentes de Nueva York, que varía en 5$ y 21$ dependiendo del tipo de puente.
> Hay gente que paga 30 pavos al día solo por cruzar los puentes ida y vuelta.



Si, como el congestion tax de Londres. Pero bueno, teniendo en cuenta que un contractor junior en la City se lleva mas de £600 brutas al dia, son costes asumibles si tienes un trabajo top. Sino, eres un pordiosero. Es el problema de NY o Londres.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Nov 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Si, como el congestion tax de Londres. Pero bueno, teniendo en cuenta que un contractor junior en la City se lleva mas de £600 brutas al dia, son costes asumibles si tienes un trabajo top. Sino, eres un pordiosero. Es el problema de NY o Londres.



Un simple albañil raso en NYC gana 400 pavos al día. El puto técnico de los teléfonos que nos viene a arreglar de vez en cuando movidas con la centralita nos cobra 600 pavos la hora (y trabaja por su cuenta).


----------



## mirym94 (29 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí va mi ladrillaco:
> 
> Odio esta puta ciudad con todas mis fuerzas porque a pesar de ser un tío abierto y simpático no he conseguido hacer ninguna amistad fuera del curro. Es decir: La gente en el curro muy de buen rollo, pero cuando hablas de quedar, pasan. La gente siempre está en esta ciudad de paso y solo viven para currar doce horas al día, hacer dinero y largarse. Encima, con mi edad (50) lógicamente es muy difícil irte de copas con gente de tu edad.
> 
> ...



Pues yo que tú marchaba a algún país asiático y te juntas con una Oriental, aquí no te pierdes nada yo porque estoy de vacaciones, vivo entre España y UK.


Lo de la monotonía es la típica excusa de gente consumista que cuando terminas de darles todo lo que desean se aburren, ya no se da importancia a la pareja y a la familia. Por eso cuando ven en otra persona la novedad se fijan hasta que se dan cuenta de lo que perdieron. Por eso es mejor se algo cabroncete y no dar todo.

Cada día tengo más claro que según es la actual sociedad aveces lo mejor es ser soltero .


----------



## antiglobalista (29 Nov 2022)

xicobueno dijo:


> Quédate ahí joder. Aquí solo vas a ver españordas que te van a hacer sufrir. Ya quisiera yo poder vivir en USA.




Por una vez te voy a dar la razon


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo solo gano 5000 al mes. Trabajo en una escuela de arte que es casi como una ONG. Podría ganar mucho más pero con mucho más estrés. Trabajo solo cuatro horas al día. Me han llegado a ofrecer una vez 280K en un museo de New Jersey, pero era el típico curro de dormir en el sofá de la oficina muchos días.
> 
> Mi mujer era rica y tenía un pisazo en el Upper East Side y no pagabamos los 4500 pavos de alquiler que costaba, no me hacía falta ganar más, ahora tengo que cambiar de curro si me quiero quedar aquí y ganar mas pasta.



Buena vida te has pegado cabrón, felicidades.
Siento lo de tu mujer, la vida no es perfecta.


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (8 Dic 2022)

Es el sueño que siempre desee, vivir en New York, codearme con la Jet Set, bailar bajo la lluvia en Brooklin, mientras suena Frank Sinatra by the moonlight y te doy un beso de melocoton en este sueño interminable que se llama New York New York


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (8 Dic 2022)

QUEDARTE y follar para olvidar a tu ex.


----------



## JuanMacClane (9 Dic 2022)

Con tanto Nueva York me recordáis a éstos.


----------



## El Mercader (10 Dic 2022)

Actualización: Me quedo aquí.

Es una gilipollez el volverme a España para tratar de curarme de mi depresión post-wife, al final voy a estar igual de deprimido en España y con menos pasta.

Mis amigos de España van a estar encantados de venir a verme (ahora tengo mi micro-piso para mi solito). Y puedo ir tres veces al año a España. Además tener un pisito y un buen trabajo en una de las zonas más caras de Manhattan es un chocho-atractor.

Ya os iré contando.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Actualización: Me quedo aquí.
> 
> Es una gilipollez el volverme a España para tratar de curarme de mi depresión post-wife, al final voy a estar igual de deprimido en España y con menos pasta.
> 
> ...



ME ALEGRO, y sí, fuck their cunts.


----------



## El Mercader (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ME ALEGRO, y sí, fuck their cunts.



Este tío me ha abierto los ojos:

*Your Wife is Never Coming Back*


----------



## Quisqueyano (10 Dic 2022)

Y como está Nueva York? Lo digo porque mucha gente se está pirando de la ciudad, a otros estados.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ME ALEGRO, y sí, fuck their cunts.



Sabia decision... ahora poco a poco a salir del cieno.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Este tío me ha abierto los ojos:
> *Your Wife is Never Coming Back*



en el hilo de la mili (en Historia) comentan que los cuarteles y residencias para *soldados* están llenos de DIVORCIADOS. Y que por ir a trabajar a Melilla, que pagan más, se dan de hotias. Ese tío del video ya lo han puesto en el foro alguna vez. ¿Es el que tiene uno donde se quedó sin trabajo, se quedó sin hijos, sin mujer, sin ahorros y sin DIOS? ¿es ese tio? Era terrible. 

Y si, me temo que tu mujer no va a volver, pero ser divorciado es un PLUS para atraer cunts / le FIGHE. Si fueses tío de un niño, ya sé que no tienes hijos, pues sería otro punto más, llevarle al parque, esas cosas que siempre miran las mujeres.

Pero como tu SI te has casado y SI follas, no te tenemos que dar consejos para hacerlo.
Casi mejor dáselos tu a los foreros.


----------



## bladu (10 Dic 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Si, como el congestion tax de Londres. Pero bueno, teniendo en cuenta que un contractor junior en la City se lleva mas de £600 brutas al dia, son costes asumibles si tienes un trabajo top. Sino, eres un pordiosero. Es el problema de NY o Londres.




Junior? Será con un estrés fuera de lo normal y de los conocimientos ni hablamos... Que no es para junior. Como os columpiais con los sueldos por haber escuchado de oidas


----------



## fogbugz (14 Dic 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Junior? Será con un estrés fuera de lo normal y de los conocimientos ni hablamos... Que no es para junior. Como os columpiais con los sueldos por haber escuchado de oidas



De oidas cero. Ademas £600 brutas al dia como contractor es poco dinero.

Son £600 * 20 = £12000 al mes. Si le quitas impuestos, gastos por cuenta propia, desplazamiento, seguros, etc. igual no llega ni a £8000.

£96000 anuales, suponiendo que te llamen todos los dias del ano, no es para tirar cohetes en Londres.

De hecho, esta mas o menos en la mediana de los asalariados en un puesto similar: Software Engineer Salary in London, United Kingdom


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Lunes a la(s) 2:19 AM)




----------

